# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Junahavaintoja 2012

## Rattivaunu

1.1.2012 Pasilaan pysähtyi IC-juna (kulkuajan perusteella kaiketi IC68), jonka ravintolavaununa oli Rbkt-sarjan vaunu. Vieläpä sinisenä se kyllä erottui hyvin muusta kalustosta. Rbkt:n sijoittaminen IC-junaan ei sinänsä ole suuren suuri sensaatio, mutta joka tapauksessa mukava kuriositeetti näin vuoden 2012 alkuun.

----------


## SD202

> 1.1.2012 Pasilaan pysähtyi IC-juna (kulkuajan perusteella kaiketi IC68), jonka ravintolavaununa oli Rbkt-sarjan vaunu. Vieläpä sinisenä se kyllä erottui hyvin muusta kalustosta. Rbkt:n sijoittaminen IC-junaan ei sinänsä ole suuren suuri sensaatio, mutta joka tapauksessa mukava kuriositeetti näin vuoden 2012 alkuun.


Onkohan junarunkojen kokoonpanoihin tullut hieman sekoitusta, koska olen parina viime viikonloppuna havainnut Savon radan pikajunarungossa puna-valkoisen ravintolavaunun. Ainakin jouluaattona tuli nähtyä Kouvolassa seisovassa pikajunarungossa puna-valkoinen Rk 27815. Uudenvuodenaattona tuli tehtyä samanlainen havainto (mutten valitettavasti nähnyt Rk:n numeroa eli en tiedä onko kyseessä sama runko/ravintolavaunu).

Sr1 3084 näyttää muuten vihertyneen - oli eilen P31:n vetotehtävissä.

----------


## SD202

Jo hieman haalistuneessa maalissa oleva Sr1 3021 tarvitsi tänä aamuna vetoapua junan P274 vetämiseen, sillä Sr2 3226 oli valjastettu vetotehtäviin junan keulille. Sr1 3021 seurasi kiltisti "Alppiruusun" perässä - virroittimet luonnollisesti alhaalla.

----------


## Resiina

Aamun T-juna jonka väliaika Keravalla on 05.15 on jo kolmena päivänä peräkkäin lähtenyt raiteelta 6, ennen vuoden vaihdetta kyseisen junan lähtöraide on ollut raide 5. Näinä aamuina raiteelle 5 on tullut kahdesta Sm5 koostuva lähijunarunko, tänä aamuna kyseinen juna tuli ennen T-junaa, raiteelta 5 lähtee 05.45 N-juna Helsinkiin, hyvissäajoin tuo N-juna keravalle on tuotu yli puolituntia ennen lähtöaikaa. Kun olen jäänyt Koivukylän asemalla pois junasta niin toiseen suuntaan kulkee aamun ensimmäinen N-juna, tämä kyseinen runko kääntyi ennen vuodenvaidetta ilmeisesti Keravalla 05.45 lähteväksi N-junaksi. Tänä  aamuna Koivukylässä Helsingistä tulevan N-junarungon ohitti toinen N-tunnuksin varustettu lähijunarunko 2-raidetta pitkin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Aamun T-juna jonka väliaika Keravalla on 05.15 on jo kolmena päivänä peräkkäin lähtenyt raiteelta 6, ennen vuoden vaihdetta kyseisen junan lähtöraide on ollut raide 5.


Erikoista. Ei vuoden vaihteessa (tai sen tienoilla) kaluston kiertoon ole ymmärtääkseni tullut muutoksia.

Lisäys: ...paitsi että on. Joulusta loppiaiseen kun ei ajeta I-junia (ja K=N), niin tokihan nyt on tilapäiset muutokset voimassa.

----------


## zige94

> Erikoista. Ei vuoden vaihteessa (tai sen tienoilla) kaluston kiertoon ole ymmärtääkseni tullut muutoksia.
> 
> Lisäys: ...paitsi että on. Joulusta loppiaiseen kun ei ajeta I-junia (ja K=N), niin tokihan nyt on tilapäiset muutokset voimassa.


Itse olin sanomassa samaa!  :Smile:  Myös vähän ennen iltaruuhkaa on monia N-juna -yksiköitä ajettu kakkosraidetta pitkin Keravan suuntaan. Ja tämä havainto jo 27päivä.

----------


## Resiina

Tässä on  Videokooste  tuosta havainnostani

----------


## zige94

9.1.

VR on vihdoin onnistunut tavoitteissaan... Junat ivat havaintojeni mukaan kulkeneet tänään paikoitellen normaalisti. Aamuruuhka sujui normaalisti. Eli nyt VR kulkee, bussit ei. Tänään ollut jokaisella linjalla etenkin pitkillä linjoilla huomattavia myöhästymisiä: h72 20-30min myöhässä, vähä ennen kymmentä körötteli kolme vuoroa peräkkäin Pukinmäen asemalla ja niiden perässä 4kpl 69:ä... Joten kiitos VR:lle hyvin sujuneista junamatkoista tältä päivältä kun muut ei kulje.

Eikö jossain muuten puhuttu että Sm1:t liikennöisivät enään ruuhka-junissa?

----------


## aki

> 9.1.
> 
> VR on vihdoin onnistunut tavoitteissaan... Junat ivat havaintojeni mukaan kulkeneet tänään paikoitellen normaalisti. Aamuruuhka sujui normaalisti. Eli nyt VR kulkee, bussit ei. Tänään ollut jokaisella linjalla etenkin pitkillä linjoilla huomattavia myöhästymisiä: h72 20-30min myöhässä, vähä ennen kymmentä körötteli kolme vuoroa peräkkäin Pukinmäen asemalla ja niiden perässä 4kpl 69:ä... Joten kiitos VR:lle hyvin sujuneista junamatkoista tältä päivältä kun muut ei kulje.
> 
> Eikö jossain muuten puhuttu että Sm1:t liikennöisivät enään ruuhka-junissa?


Kun nyt yleistät "huomattavat myöhästelyt" lähes jokaiselle linjalle niin eipä tuollaista ongelmaa ainakaan poikkeusliikennetiedotteiden mukaan ole aamun ruuhkaliikenteessä ollut, koko aamun ruuhkaliikenteessä ainoastaan neljä peruttua lähtöä, jos sulla on havaintoja linjojen h69 ja h72 myöhästelyistä niin ei se nyt vielä kuvasta koko HSL-alueen tilannetta!

Mun ymmärtääkseni tuo Sm1:n käyttö ainoastaan ruuhka-ajan liikenteessä oli vain HSL:n toivomus, en ole vielä ehtinyt seurata esim. M-junien kokoonpanoja mutta olisihan se aikamoinen saavutus VR:ltä jos se pystyisi järjestämään kalustokierrot ja kokoonpanot niin että Sm1:ä ei ruuhkien ulkopuolella näkyisi! :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Kun nyt yleistät "huomattavat myöhästelyt" lähes jokaiselle linjalle niin eipä tuollaista ongelmaa ainakaan poikkeusliikennetiedotteiden mukaan ole aamun ruuhkaliikenteessä ollut, koko aamun ruuhkaliikenteessä ainoastaan neljä peruttua lähtöä, jos sulla on havaintoja linjojen h69 ja h72 myöhästelyistä niin ei se nyt vielä kuvasta koko HSL-alueen tilannetta!
> 
> Mun ymmärtääkseni tuo Sm1:n käyttö ainoastaan ruuhka-ajan liikenteessä oli vain HSL:n toivomus, en ole vielä ehtinyt seurata esim. M-junien kokoonpanoja mutta olisihan se aikamoinen saavutus VR:ltä jos se pystyisi järjestämään kalustokierrot ja kokoonpanot niin että Sm1:ä ei ruuhkien ulkopuolella näkyisi!


Eipä ollut poikkeusliikennetiedotteissa mitään ja sitä itsekkin ihmettelen. Mutta oli muitakin peräkkäisiä vuoroja peräkanaa ajelemassa joten kyllä se aikalailla koko HSL-alueeseen vaikutti...

Selvä. Kyllä kuiteniin nuo Sm1:t ovat vähentyneet huomattavasti, eri asia sitten minkä vuoksi. Ainakin osa juttu on se että n. puolet nykyisistä N-junista on Sm5 -kalustolla, itseni kohdalla osuu aina Sm5 vaikka eri vuoroilla menen, joten uskallanko heittää villin veikkauksen että yli puolet kalustosta olisi N-junina.

----------


## zige94

12.1.

Sm5 liikkeellä taas Z-junana.

----------


## aki

> 9.1.
> Eikö jossain muuten puhuttu että Sm1:t liikennöisivät enään ruuhka-junissa?


Ainakin M-junissa kulkee Sm1-kalustoa myös ruuhkien ulkopuolella, mm. Ke 11.1 oli päivällä ajossa 6017/6217+6034/6234, To 12.1 oli 6007/6207+Sm2

----------


## Minä vain

> 12.1.
> 
> Sm5 liikkeellä taas Z-junana.


Myös 13.1. kello 14.41 Helsingistä lähtevä juna oli Sm5. Varsin erikoista ajaa Sm5-junaa HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Myös 13.1. kello 14.41 Helsingistä lähtevä juna oli Sm5. Varsin erikoista ajaa Sm5-junaa HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle.


Sm5-junat ajavat muutamia Z-linjan lähtöjä testiajoina, koska HSL ja VR haluavat saada kokemuksia Sm5-junasta, kun sillä ajetaan 160 km/h:n nopeudella.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sm5-junat ajavat muutamia Z-linjan lähtöjä testiajoina, koska HSL ja VR haluavat saada kokemuksia Sm5-junasta, kun sillä ajetaan 160 km/h:n nopeudella.


Oikeammin: Junakalustoyhtiö haluaa saada kokemuksia.  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

> Ainakin M-junissa kulkee Sm1-kalustoa myös ruuhkien ulkopuolella, mm. Ke 11.1 oli päivällä ajossa 6017/6217+6034/6234, To 12.1 oli 6007/6207+Sm2


No aika monesti Sm1:nen ajaa vuoron 23.03 Keskustasta. Muuten taitaa ollakkin Sm5:a liikkeellä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No aika monesti Sm1:nen ajaa vuoron 23.03 Keskustasta. Muuten taitaa ollakkin Sm5:a liikkeellä.


M:n viimeiset lähdöt Hki:stä su - to ovat 23:03 ja 23:33. Ainakin arki-iltaisin molemmat ovat korkeita eli Sm1-2. Ja siis Sm1:kin on niissä lähdöissä ihan tavallinen. Viime yönä (joka oli siis vkl:n pitkää liikennöintiä) näin Sm1 6041:n Huopalahden asemalla klo 00:14 M-reitillä.

----------


## jodo

> M:n viimeiset lähdöt Hki:stä su - to ovat 23:03 ja 23:33. Ainakin arki-iltaisin molemmat ovat korkeita eli Sm1-2. Ja siis Sm1:kin on niissä lähdöissä ihan tavallinen. Viime yönä (joka oli siis vkl:n pitkää liikennöintiä) näin Sm1 6041:n Huopalahden asemalla klo 00:14 M-reitillä.


Ei sinänsä mikään ihme, sillä juuri noilla vuoroillahan liikkuu huumehörhöt, juopot ja graffitimaalarit.

----------


## Minä vain

Keravan ja Järvenpään välillä kulkee etelän suuntaan tyhjä kolmen rungon Sm2-juna arkipäivisin noin kello 15.10. Täsmälleen samassa kohtaa kulki aiemmin kello 15.05 Saunakalliosta lähtevä G-juna, joten minun on vaikea ymmärtää lakkautuksen hyötyä. Miksei tällaisia vakituisia kalustosiirtoja voida ajaa matkustajajunina?

----------


## tlajunen

> Keravan ja Järvenpään välillä kulkee etelän suuntaan tyhjä kolmen rungon Sm2-juna arkipäivisin noin kello 15.10. Täsmälleen samassa kohtaa kulki aiemmin kello 15.05 Saunakalliosta lähtevä G-juna, joten minun on vaikea ymmärtää lakkautuksen hyötyä. Miksei tällaisia vakituisia kalustosiirtoja voida ajaa matkustajajunina?


Helsingin ratapihan rauhoittamiseksi tehtiin eräitä toimenpiteitä. Yksi sellainen on ajaa täysimittaisia N-junia myös ruuhkien välissä. Toiseksi aiemmin Helsingistä/Helsinkiin tehdyt kalustomäärien muutokset tehdäänkin nyt Tikkurilaan/-sta/Keravalta/-lle.

Yhden siirtotarpeen aikana kuitenkin päärata on Helsingin suuntaan sen verran ruuhkainen, että Keravalta ajetaankin aamuruuhkan päätteeksi yksi letka Riihimäelle seisomaan. Letka palautetaan iltapäivällä takaisin Keravan kaupunkiradalle, ja tämä palautus on se juna jonka näit.

Mikäli juna ajettaisiin kaupallisena Riihimäki-Kerava, niin se ei oikein istuisi mihinkään nykyiseen linjatunnukseen ("Tämä on H-juna Keravalle ja Keravalta K-juna Helsinkiin"?). Ehkäpä se myös pysähdellessä jäisi jonkin kaukojunan jalkoihin. Ja tuskinpa sitä matkustajatkaan käyttäisi, kun nopeampiakin junia kulkee.

Ja niin, on siinä letkassa varmasti toisinaan myös Sm1-yksiköitä, ei ykkösiä ja kakkosia erotella kalustokierroissa mitenkään.

----------


## Piirka

Tänään 18.1. ajettiin IC2 85 Helsingistä Jyväskylään sinisillä vaunuilla. Kuudesta vaunusta (myyntinot 2:sta ylöspäin) yksi oli ravintolavaunu, kun tavallisesti Ma-To ajetaan viiden kerrosvaunun letkalla (myyntinot 1-4 + suljettu no 5).

Ei taida VR korvata "laatutason" heikennystä (Ecomatkailua Extrahintaan). Seuraavaksi VR varmaan keksii kokeilla sinisiä vaunuja "intialaisina IC2 junina". "Yläkerrassa" matkustetaan sinisen vaunun katolla. Pitää vain istua tarpeeksi kaukana ajojohtimesta sekä näin talvella pukeutua tarpeeksi lämpimästi.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Minä vain

> Mikäli juna ajettaisiin kaupallisena Riihimäki-Kerava, niin se ei oikein istuisi mihinkään nykyiseen linjatunnukseen ("Tämä on H-juna Keravalle ja Keravalta K-juna Helsinkiin"?). Ehkäpä se myös pysähdellessä jäisi jonkin kaukojunan jalkoihin. Ja tuskinpa sitä matkustajatkaan käyttäisi, kun nopeampiakin junia kulkee.


Edellinen juna on Riihimäeltä kello 14.14 lähtevä H-juna ja seuraavat kello 14.52 lähtevä R-juna ja 15.09 lähtevä IC-juna. Jos tämä juna lähtisi Riihimäeltä esimerkiksi kello 14.39 ja se pysähtyisi kaikilla asemilla Keravalle asti, se ei jäisi minkään junan jalkoihin, mutta palvelisi niitä asemia, joilla nyt pysähtyy juna tunnin välein, eli tässä tapauksessa kello 14.14 ja 15.14 Riihimäeltä lähtevät H-junat. Vuoroväleiksi H-juniin nähden tulisi 25 ja 35 minuuttia. Junan saapuessa Keravalle kello 15.14 pystyisi siitä helposti vaihtamaan kello 15.20 Helsinkiin lähtevään R-junaan. Linjatunnusta ei välttämättä tarvita, koska VR:n aikatauluihin on merkitty lähtöaika jokaiselta asemalta. Aikataulusta näkee myös helposti Keravan vaihtomahdollisuuden. Juna keräisi neljältä asemalta (Nuppulinna, Purola, Saunakallio ja Kyrölä) suunnilleen saman verran matkustajia kuin H-juna yleensä kerää. Kaiken lisäksi junan kustannukset olisivat vain konduktöörin palkka noin puolen tunnin ajalta.

----------


## zige94

23.1.

Vaihdevika iski Helsingin ratapihalle iltaruuhkan lopuksi. Klo 17:31 N-juna pääsi lähtemään n. klo 17:40 ja lähti laiturilta 8. Ainakaan 17:39 tulleen kuulutuksen mukaan klo 17:41 Z-junalla ei ollut vielä lähtölaituria.

----------


## aki

Yle uutisoi K-junien kytkentäongelmista: http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2012/0...n_3197769.html Jutun mukaan junien jatkaminen ruuhkaliikennettä varten yksiyksikköisistä kaksiyksikköisiksi on kestänyt liian pitkään eikä vuoroja ole enää viivästyksen vuoksi voitu ajaa lainkaan! Mä luulin että näitä junia ei enää lyhennetä ruuhkien välillä, eikös tämä nimenomaan ollut yksi HSL:n ja VR:n sopimista lähijunaliikenteen luotettavuuden parantamiskeinoista? Aina vaan näyttää löytyvän uusia ongelmia jotka aiheuttavat lähijunien peruutuksia/myöhästymisiä.

----------


## 339-DF

K-junaa odotellessa voi kuunnella vaikka tätä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g-_u...eature=related

"Tekosyy taas saatiin uus, silti junan lähtöön on ikuisuus."

----------


## zige94

> Yle uutisoi K-junien kytkentäongelmista: http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2012/0...n_3197769.html Jutun mukaan junien jatkaminen ruuhkaliikennettä varten yksiyksikköisistä kaksiyksikköisiksi on kestänyt liian pitkään eikä vuoroja ole enää viivästyksen vuoksi voitu ajaa lainkaan! Mä luulin että näitä junia ei enää lyhennetä ruuhkien välillä, eikös tämä nimenomaan ollut yksi HSL:n ja VR:n sopimista lähijunaliikenteen luotettavuuden parantamiskeinoista? Aina vaan näyttää löytyvän uusia ongelmia jotka aiheuttavat lähijunien peruutuksia/myöhästymisiä.


Hauskintahan oli että VR:n ja HSL:n tiedotteiden mukaan K - ja M -junat myöhästyy, syy sääolosuhteet. Tiedote annettu klo 18:30 suunnillee... Eihän K-junat enään kulje tuohon aikaan  :Wink:  Mukavaa että VR tietää omista junistaan mitkä kulkee mihinkin aikaan...

Ps. Flirtit yhdistetään ja katkaistaan ruuhkien välissä Keravalla. Muuten ajetaan vakio kokoonpanoilla päivällä. Illalla sitten pistetään kaikki junat palasiksi.

----------


## zige94

24.1.

Mikä on kuvassa näkyvä vuoro H9402? http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/20120124_135338.jpg klo 14:25 Tapanilan asemalta Helsinkiin. Tuolla paikalla pitäisi olla N-juna.

----------


## SD202

> 24.1.
> 
> Mikä on kuvassa näkyvä vuoro H9402? http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/20120124_135338.jpg klo 14:25 Tapanilan asemalta Helsinkiin. Tuolla paikalla pitäisi olla N-juna.


Samankaltainen nelinumeroinen, kohti Keravaa kulkeva henkilöjuna esiintyi myös Malmin aseman näytöissä klo 16.30 tienoilla.

----------


## aki

> 24.1.
> 
> Mikä on kuvassa näkyvä vuoro H9402? http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/20120124_135338.jpg klo 14:25 Tapanilan asemalta Helsinkiin. Tuolla paikalla pitäisi olla N-juna.


Lienee sen N-junan nelinumeroinnin tunnus jollainen on jokaisella lähiliikenteen junavuorolla, hyvä kysymys miksi se on infonäyttöön eksynyt. Aiemmin nuo tunnukset näkyivät Vr:n aikatauluhaussa, mutta nyt jos klikkaa valitsemansa junavuoron kohdalta vaikka "lähijuna N" niin tarkempi aikataulu jossa on ohitusajat väliasemilla ei avaudu, muistaakseni tuo junatunnus näkyi aina tässä aikataulussa. Jostain syystä myöskään aikatauluhaku ei avaa haettua aikataulua ensimmäisellä kerralla, eli jos kirjoitan lähtö -ja määränpääaseman niin ensimmäisellä yrittämällä tulee vain ilmoitus "etsimääsi sivua ei löydy" ja vasta kun menee takaisin ja yrittää uudelleen niin aikataulusivu aukeaa, että hyvin toimii!

----------


## Compact

> Samankaltainen nelinumeroinen, kohti Keravaa kulkeva henkilöjuna esiintyi myös Malmin aseman näytöissä klo 16.30 tienoilla.


Seitsemäntoista jälkeen tänään oli Sandiksen infotaulussa menossa Stadiin peruskirjainjunien joukossa nelinumeroinen juna, H9846 taisi olla numero. Olisikohan ollut tuon mainitsemasi junan paluu?

----------


## zige94

> Lienee sen N-junan nelinumeroinnin tunnus jollainen on jokaisella lähiliikenteen junavuorolla, hyvä kysymys miksi se on infonäyttöön eksynyt.!


Näin itsekkin arvelin, mutta se tulikin vastaa sitten keskustaan päin menossa... Kalustona oli flirtti 10, 11 tai 12  runkonumeroltaan sekä tunnus puuttui.. Määränpää näkyi vaan joka oli Helsinki, joten nyt ihmettelen suuresti mikä tämä oli?

----------


## SD202

> Seitsemäntoista jälkeen tänään oli Sandiksen infotaulussa menossa Stadiin peruskirjainjunien joukossa nelinumeroinen juna, H9846 taisi olla numero. Olisikohan ollut tuon mainitsemasi junan paluu?


Muisti palailee pätkittäin...olisiko sama juna mennyt Keravalle junanumerolla H9845? Aika outo näky Malmin näyttötaulussa kaikkien niiden Iivareiden ja Kallejen seassa. 

Sekä aamu- että iltaruuhkassa oli pieniä häiriöitä, sillä ainakin klo 7.23 I-juna Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin lähti poikkeuksellisesti Tikkurilan raiteelta 3. Raiteella 5 näkyi matkustajia, jotka odottivat seuraavaa Helsinkiin päin menevää I-junaa saapuvaksi. Näyttötaulu kertoi aivan oikein seuraavan 5-raiteelta lähtevän I-junan lähtöajaksi 7.33. Olisikohan noille 5-raiteen odottajille sopinut armeijamainen komento "katse vasempaan...päin" (ja raiteelta 3 olisi löytynyt I-juna).

----------


## zige94

Pakko kysyä jos joku viisaampi joka asian faktan tietää (arvauksiakin saa heitellä ja mielellään niitä kuuntelee):

Miksi syysliikenteen alun jälkeen on ajettu I-junia vähän oudosti ennen "virallista" ruuhka-aikaa/ruuhka-ajan jälkeen N-junien välissä, kun K-junien liikennöinti on loppunut, lisäksi vielä ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan, esimerkiksi:

Helsingistä Tikkurilan suuntaan:

Viimeinen I-juna aamuruuhkassa: 8:25
Viimeinen K-juna aamuruuhkassa: 8:31
Ensimmäinen N-juna ruuhkan jälkeen: 8:41
*I-junat periaatteessa ruuhkan jälkeen: 8:45 ja siitä 10min välein aina klo 9:25.*

Tummennetut I-junat EIVÄT tule Tikkurilasta ainakaan linja-ajossa takaisin. 

Tikkurilasta Helsingin suuntaan: 

Edellinen N-juna ennen I-junia: 14:11
*I-junat ennen iltaruuhkaa: 14:13-15:03, 10min välein.*
Ilta-ruuhkan ensimmäinen K-juna: 15:21
Ilta-ruuhkan ensimmäinen I-juna: 15:13.

Eli mitä nuo ovat, miksi nuo on tehty? Järkevästi jos ajattelee niin en hoksaa kyllä mitä varten nuo on tehty ja laitettu kulkemaan. Havaintojen mukaan nuo ovat kuitenkin ihan tyhjiä, kulkevathan ne 3-4min N-junan jälkeen ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan vielä. Lisänä vielä että muutaman kerran olen havainnut juurikin noihin aikoihin aamulla puoli kymmenen - kymmenen aikoihin tulevan 4-yksiköt Sm1/Sm2 pötköjä I-junan kilvin varustettuna kaukujunien raidetta pitkin Tikkurilasta päin Helsinkiin, ja päivällä sitten ennen kahta - puoli kolmen välillä menevän I-junan kilvin Tikkurilaan päin kaupunkiraidetta (ns. raide 3). Todennäköisesti ollut noiden I-junien siirtoja.

Nuo I-junat EIVÄT mene linja-ajossa Tikkurilaan. Joten vastauksia/arvailuja kiitos.

----------


## hylje

Helsingin päässä ei lähetetä eikä lopeteta ruuhkavuoroja ruuhkaisuuden vuoksi. Ruuhkavuorot lähetetään ja lopetetaan toisella pääteasemalla. Junat tulevat Ilmalasta.

----------


## Toni A.

Ihan tiettämttömyttäni kysyn, kun jonkin aika sitten asemilla LiikEnneViraSto:n infokylttien vaihdon yhteydessä monille Helsingin puolen kaupunkiradan asemille laitettiin kyltit "Raiteesta 1" Näillä asemilla on kyllä jonkinnäköset "jäänteet" vanhoista laitureista kaukoliikenneraiteiden varsilla, jotka eivät kuitenkaan ole enää käytössä kaupunkiradan tulon myötä, mutta miksi nuo "Raide-1"-opastekyltit on asennettu? Ja miksi noita laitureita ei ole edes purettu, Vantaan puolella ne on lähes kokonaan puretut.

Ja tänään ajeli Korson ohi n. yhdeksän aikoihin illalla SM1/2 -pötkö Z-junana kohti Helsinkiä. Lisäki Keravan kaupunkiradalle on tullut kiertelemään satunnaisesti SM4-kaksikko, johtuisko Flirttien "lainaamisesta" Z-junaksi?

----------


## Piikkimonni

H-juna, jonka olisi pitänyt pysähtyä Pasilassa klo 8.07 kiersi lumisateen tukkeamien vaihteiden takia Ilmalan huoltoraiteiden kautta. Juna ei voinut pysähtyä Pasilassa koska Helsingin suuntaan johtavalla siirtoraiteella ei ole laituria. Niin sitä körötettiin Helsinkiin ja tultiin seuraavalla A-junalla takaisin Pasilaan. Käyhän se niinkin. Varmaan muitakin lähijunia kiersi samalla tavalla Ilmalan varikon kautta. Ainakin sellaista juttua oli töissä

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tänään hajosi IC2 104:n Sr2-veturi 3207 hieman ennen Kytömaata. Matkustajat siirtyivät takana tulleeseen Z-junaan, joka ajoi Keravan jälkeen kaupunkirataa pitkin, ollen 15 minuuttia myöhässä.

----------


## TEP70

> H-juna, jonka olisi pitänyt pysähtyä Pasilassa klo 8.07 kiersi lumisateen tukkeamien vaihteiden takia Ilmalan huoltoraiteiden kautta. Juna ei voinut pysähtyä Pasilassa koska Helsingin suuntaan johtavalla siirtoraiteella ei ole laituria. Niin sitä körötettiin Helsinkiin ja tultiin seuraavalla A-junalla takaisin Pasilaan. Käyhän se niinkin. Varmaan muitakin lähijunia kiersi samalla tavalla Ilmalan varikon kautta. Ainakin sellaista juttua oli töissä


Minä tulin perässä IC2 104:llä, jonka aikataulunmukainen tuloaika Pasilaan on 8.41. Ensin pysähdyttiin Koivukylän ja Hiekkaharjun välille noin 10 minuutiksi. Kun lähdettiin taas liikkeelle, tuli Hiekkaharjun jälkeen kuulutus, jossa kerrottiin, että Oulunkylässä olevan vaihdevian vuoksi kaukojunat joutuvat kulkemaan Ilmalan ratapihan kautta ja Pasilassa ei tosiaan voida pysähtyä. Laitoin tavarat kasaan ja hyppäsin pikaisesti ulos Tikkurilassa ja vaihdoin N-junaan, jonka aikataulunmukainen lähtöaika oli 9.03 (lähti n. 5 minuuttia myöhässä). Kaukoliikenneraiteilla näkyi useampia junia seisomassa ja odottelemassa pääsyä Ilmalaan. Käpylässä tuo rikkoutunut vaihde sitten todellisuudessa oli ja siellä näkyi myös tupla-Pendolino (ilmeisesti S 80) seisomassa paikoillaan. Kun käyttämäni N-juna saapui Pasilaan noin 9.20, meni sieltä juuri ohi P 274 melkein tunnin aikataulustaan myöhässä. Itsekin olin sitten Pasilassa noin 40 minuuttia suunniteltua myöhemmin, mutta arvatenkin olisin ollut siellä vielä huomattavasti myöhemmin, jos olisin jäänyt IC2 104:ään.

Tikkurilassa ei ilmeisesti oltu kuulutettu R-, H- ja Z-junien matkustajille, että käyttäisivät mieluummin N-junia, koska raiteen 1 laiturilla oli junaa odottavia matkustajia. N-junassa oli jopa odottamattoman hyvin tilaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

5.2.2012, Pasila

Sm1 6012 + Eio 6212 Z-kilvin asemalla klo 16:19. Lienee tullut tosissaan oikorataa Lahdesta.

----------


## SD202

> 5.2.2012, Pasila
> 
> Sm1 6012 + Eio 6212 Z-kilvin asemalla klo 16:19. Lienee tullut tosissaan oikorataa Lahdesta.


Sama yksikkö lähti myös klo 20.19 R-junana kohti Riihimäkeä. Onkohan Sm1 6012 siis ollut koko (loppu)päivän ajamassa 160:n nopeudelle aikataulutettuja vuoroja?

----------


## Rattivaunu

9.2.2012

Sm4-kalustosta koostunut juna ohitti Huopalahden aseman aamulla noin klo 6:53, suuntana Espoo / Kauklahti jne. Tuohon aikaan samaa raidetta (siis raidetta 1 eli pohjoista raidetta) menee normaalisti tyhjä Sm1-2 -juna Kauklahteen antaen kaluston E:lle. Mutta koska tänään liikennetiedotteen mukaan S943 ajetaan Pendolinoa korvaavalla kalustolla, niin tuo Sm4-juttu voi koskeakin Turun junaa...? Kertokoot ne lisää, jotka ovat päässeet seuraamaan tilanteen kehittymistä klo 6:53 jälkeen.

Edit: Erään havainnon mukaan 943 olisi mennyt Sr2 + siniset vaunut -kokoonpanolla puolisen tuntia myöhässä. Ja todellakin E tulee Kauklahdesta Helsinkiin tiettävästi kokoonpanolla 3 x Sm4.

Joka tapauksessa Sm4 Rantaradalla on muuta kuin jokapäiväinen juttu.

----------


## Palomaa

> E tulee Kauklahdesta Helsinkiin tiettävästi kokoonpanolla 3 x Sm4.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa Sm4 Rantaradalla on muuta kuin jokapäiväinen juttu.


Tossa olet AIVAN oikeassa. Kiva bongaus, ton haluaisin itsekkin nähdä kun RANTARADALLA menee sm4. :o

----------


## zige94

9.2.

Sm4 6302/6402, 6322/6422 ja 6324/6424 olivat K-junana aamuruuhkassa ja yksi yksikkö näkynyt N-junana ruuhkan jälkeen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Norjassa on näköjään Flirt suistunut raiteilta koeajossa. Mitään tietoa onnettomuuden syistä ei vielä ole, ainakaan tuossa artikkelissa.

----------


## Mikle

> Norjassa on näköjään Flirt suistunut raiteilta koeajossa. Mitään tietoa onnettomuuden syistä ei vielä ole, ainakaan tuossa artikkelissa.


Täällä myös kuva. Varmaan tuossa kuvassa vääristyy etäisyydet vai miten tuo kaarre näyttää aika tiukalta 100km/h vauhtiin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Täällä myös kuva. Varmaan tuossa kuvassa vääristyy etäisyydet vai miten tuo kaarre näyttää aika tiukalta 100km/h vauhtiin?


Vääristää kyllä. Sen voi päätellä esimerkiksi kun vertailee noita ihmisten kokoja. Lähempänä olevat ihmiset ovat kaksi kertaa junan vieressä seisovaa pidempiä, vaikka kuvassa näyttäisi etäisyyttä olevan hyvin vähän; ihan kuin hekin seisoisivat junan ihan edessä. Todellisuudesssa etäisyyttä lienee sata metriä. Mitä lähemmäksi kuvaajaa tullaan, sitä suuremmaksi vääristymäkin kasvaa. Voisi kuvaajan etäisyyden junasta kuvasta mitatakin, jos oletamme että ihmiset kuvassa ovat saman pituisia ja että kuvaa ei ole rajattu epäsymmetrisesti.

----------


## Resiina

15.02.2012
N-juna saapui keravalla pokkeuksellisesti raiteelle 4 noin kello 14.10 josta se lähti takaisin kohti Helsinkiä 14.22. Kyseessä oli Sm5 07
Sm5 04 pohjoisen puoleisen puolesen pään vasen ovi ei suostunut aukeamaan, kuului vain rutinaa kun sitä yritettiin aukaista. Askelmalla oli kerrostunutta jäätä jonkin verran. Sm5 04 oli hetkeä aikaisemmin yhdistetty Sm5 08:n. ilmeisesti tästä viasta johtuen Sm5 04 kaikki ovet pistettiin lukkoon ja matkustajat menivät taaempaan yksikköön eli Sm5 08. Kyseinen juna lähti noin 14,48.

----------


## Piirka

> Täällä myös kuva. Varmaan tuossa kuvassa vääristyy etäisyydet vai miten tuo kaarre näyttää aika tiukalta 100km/h vauhtiin?


Tuo kuvan kaarre ei nyt kamalan tiukka ole. Kaarresäde on arvioni mukaan 400 m. Rataosuuden suurin sallittu nopeus on 70 km/h, mutta jostain syystä Norjan onnettomuusflirtin nopeus oli kaarteeseen tullessaan peräti 135 km/h. Nyt vain odotellaan selitystä roimalle ylinopeudelle.

----------


## zige94

Mikä on uusin flirtti tällä hetkellä? Itse näin #13:n tänään (17.2.) kaukojunienraidetta pitkin Helsinkiin menossa Oulunkylän kohdalla, keskellä ruuhka-aikaan (n. 16:10). Eikö tuo #13 ollut se joka oli joutunut kolariin suomen matkalla?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mikä on uusin flirtti tällä hetkellä? Itse näin #13:n tänään (17.2.) kaukojunienraidetta pitkin Helsinkiin menossa Oulunkylän kohdalla, keskellä ruuhka-aikaan (n. 16:10). Eikö tuo #13 ollut se joka oli joutunut kolariin suomen matkalla?


No ainakin Flirt #14 on siirretty Turusta Helsinkiin (Ilmalan varikolle) jo 29.1. tänä vuonna.

#13:ssa ja #14:ssä taitaa olla sisaryksiköihin tarkoitettuja osia / vaunuja juurikin sen #13:n onnettomuuden takia.

----------


## Eki

Kyllä. #14:ssä on #15:n C-vaunu(ko se oli, kun kolarissa hajosi?),  #13:ssa #14:n. Oliko vielä niin, että #15:ssä #16:n, ja vasta tuo #16 saa itselleen tehdyn vaunun, tosin kahteen kertaan tehdyn, kun se ensimmäinen meni siis #15:een...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Varmaan tuossa kuvassa vääristyy etäisyydet vai miten tuo kaarre näyttää aika tiukalta 100km/h vauhtiin?


En ota kantaa kuvan vääristymiin, mutta aiheesta on juttua mm. täällä.

----------


## Huppu

Ti 21.2
Saavuin aamulla Oulunkylän juna-asemalta klo 7.55 ja huomasin lähtevien taulusta että klo 7.35 jälkeen ei yksikään K- ja I-juna juna etelään (Helsinkiin) ollut mennyt Oulunkylän ohi syynä rikkoontunut juna linjalla. Noin klo 8 junia keskustaan alkoi liikennöidä jatkuvana virtana keskustaan mutta ne olivat siis 20-30 min myöhässä.
Vr on ilmoittanut tästä nettisivuillaan liikennetiedotteisaan mutta ei hsl:n reittioppaan poikkeusliikennetiedotteissaan jota seuraan. Mielestäni hsl pitäisi velvoittaa vr ilmoittamaan  hsl:n poikkeusliikennetiedotteissaan laajoista häiriöistä (tämä oli sellainen koska ei koskenut yhtä vaan kymmenkuntaa junaa) sakon uhalla.

----------


## SD202

> Ti 21.2
> Saavuin aamulla Oulunkylän juna-asemalta klo 7.55 ja huomasin lähtevien taulusta että klo 7.35 jälkeen ei yksikään K- ja I-juna juna etelään (Helsinkiin) ollut mennyt Oulunkylän ohi syynä rikkoontunut juna linjalla. Noin klo 8 junia keskustaan alkoi liikennöidä jatkuvana virtana keskustaan mutta ne olivat siis 20-30 min myöhässä.
> Vr on ilmoittanut tästä nettisivuillaan liikennetiedotteisaan mutta ei hsl:n reittioppaan poikkeusliikennetiedotteissaan jota seuraan. Mielestäni hsl pitäisi velvoittaa vr ilmoittamaan  hsl:n poikkeusliikennetiedotteissaan laajoista häiriöistä (tämä oli sellainen koska ei koskenut yhtä vaan kymmenkuntaa junaa) sakon uhalla.


Ongelmat olivat Oulunkylässä päällä jo klo 07.30 aikaan. Pukinmäen ja Oulunkylän välillä seisoi toiseksi läntisimmällä raiteella kaksiyksikköinen Sm1/Sm2-kokoonpano matkustajista tyhjänä. Jahka kulkutie vapautui, niin kyseinen junayksikkö ajoi Oulunkylän ohitse matkaten kohti Ilmalan varikkoa. Piakkoin tämän junan jälkeen samaan suuntaan meni niinikään tyhjänä kulkenut kolmiyksikköinen Sm1/Sm2 -letka. Eli olisiko Keravan kaupunkiradalla siis hajonnut kaksi junaa - yksi (kaksiyksikköinen) I-juna ja yksi (kolmeyksikköinen) K-juna? Noiden sopimuksensa irti sanoneiden junien varikolle saamisen jälkeen liikenne lienee pikku hiljaa palautunut normaaliksi, vaikka I- ja K-junia lienee ollut sumpussa melkoisesti.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mielestäni hsl pitäisi velvoittaa vr ilmoittamaan  hsl:n poikkeusliikennetiedotteissaan laajoista häiriöistä (tämä oli sellainen koska ei koskenut yhtä vaan kymmenkuntaa junaa) sakon uhalla.


Eiköhän se ole vain HSL, jolla on pääsy HSL:n omiin järjestelmiin. Ei VR voi muiden instanssien järjestelmissä mitään tiedottaa. Liikennevirasto ja VR voi ja niiden pitääkin ilmoittaa HSL:lle mittavista poikkeustilanteista, jolloin HSL voi tiedottaa tilanteesta. Sitähän tarina ei kerro, onko näin tapahtunut. Tietääkö Huppu?

----------


## Huppu

> Eiköhän se ole vain HSL, jolla on pääsy HSL:n omiin järjestelmiin. Ei VR voi muiden instanssien järjestelmissä mitään tiedottaa. Liikennevirasto ja VR voi ja niiden pitääkin ilmoittaa HSL:lle mittavista, jolloin HSL voi tiedottaa tilanteesta. Sitähän tarina ei kerro, onko näin tapahtunut. Tietääkö Huppu?


En tiedä, mutta ihmettelen että tämän päivän (hsl:n) poikkeusliikennetiedotteissa poikkeustilanteista tämän päivän arkistossa on tiedote siitä että yksi I-juna on peruttu eli se on syötetty järjestelmään. Tälläisellä tapauksella (kesto yli 45 min, koskee kymmeniä junia) on paljon suurempi merkitys matkustajalle kun yhden (kymmenen minuutin välein) kulkevan junan peruutus ilmoitus.

----------


## zige94

> En tiedä, mutta ihmettelen että tämän päivän (hsl:n) poikkeusliikennetiedotteissa poikkeustilanteista tämän päivän arkistossa on tiedote siitä että yksi I-juna on peruttu eli se on syötetty järjestelmään. Tälläisellä tapauksella (kesto yli 45 min, koskee kymmeniä junia) on paljon suurempi merkitys matkustajalle kun yhden (kymmenen minuutin välein) kulkevan junan peruutus ilmoitus.


Tänään oli ollut ainoastaan HSL:n mukaan peruttuina N-juna Keravalta keskustaan n. puoli yhdeksän ja n. puoli kymmenen I-juna keskustasta, molemmissa syyän henkilöstövaje, eli HSL:llä ei ollut mitään tietoa noista perutuista junista rikkoontumisen vuoksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eiköhän se ole vain HSL, jolla on pääsy HSL:n omiin järjestelmiin. Ei VR voi muiden instanssien järjestelmissä mitään tiedottaa. Liikennevirasto ja VR voi ja niiden pitääkin ilmoittaa HSL:lle mittavista poikkeustilanteista, jolloin HSL voi tiedottaa tilanteesta. Sitähän tarina ei kerro, onko näin tapahtunut. Tietääkö Huppu?


Aika huonosti laadittu tiedotusjärjestelmä, jollei siinä ole mitään rajapintaa ulkopuolisille tahoille. HSL:llä vodaan säilyttää toki julkaisukytkin, mutta kätevintä mielestäni on, jos VR samoin kuin kaikki seudun bussifirmat voisivat syöttää poikkeusinfonsa suoraan samaan järjestelmään, ja HSL sitten julkaisee sen viiveettä. Ja mikseipä julkaisu voisi suoraan liikennöitsijöiden täyttämästä infostakin tapahtua?

VR on kuitenkin HSL:n tuottajafirma. HSL:n laatuvaatimuksiin kyllä varmasti kuuluu jokaisen yksittäisenkin poikkeustilanteen ilmoittaminen, ei vain massiivisten poikkeustilanteiden. Ja lähijunien ensisijainen poikkeusinfon kanava pitäisi olla nimenomaan HSL. Käytännön syistä näin ei edelleenkään toki ole, ja itsekin seuraan VR:n kulkutietoja VR:n omista järjestelmistä, ml. Junat kartalla -app.

Toivoisin toki, että LIJ 2014 korjaa tilanteen, mutta en ole kovin toiveikas sen onnistuneesta käyttöönotosta ylipäätään...

----------


## zige94

1.3.

Tikkurilan ja Hiekkaharjun välille hajonnut juna aiheutti poikkeuksia N-juna liikenteessä heti aamuruuhkan jälkeen. N-junat Keravan suuntaan ajettiin Tikkurilasta suoraan Keravalle. Keskustan suuntaan ajettiin normaalisti. Kysymys aiheeseen liittyen:

Onko kaupunkiradan vaihteet oikeasti niin huonosti laitettu ettei junaa voida ajaa vastaantulevien raidetta jonkin matkaa muutaman aseman ohi ja sitten kääntää takaisin "normaalille" raiteelle? Tikkurilaahan ennen voi vaihtaa ainakin viitosraiteelle, ellei jopa kutoselle. Ja vitosraiteelta voi vaihtaa Hiekkaharjun suunnalta tulevalle raiteelle. Kuinka pitkällä on sitten seuraavat raiteet joista voi vaihtaa takaisin oikealle raiteelle?

Eilen ja tänään on nähty taas kuinka haavoittuvainen junaliikenne näköjään etenkin kaupunkiradalla on jos vaihde on rikki tai juna hajonnut keskelle asemaa. Eilenhän ajettiin jonkun aikaa N-jjunat taas niin että Keravan suuntaan pysähtyivät vasta Pukinmäessä, eli käyttivät Pasilassa raidetta 3 ja 4, ja Oulunkylän aseman jälkeen oli vaihteet joista pääsi takaisin kaupunkiradalle.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuinka pitkällä on sitten seuraavat raiteet joista voi vaihtaa takaisin oikealle raiteelle?


Tikkurilan vaihteiden ja Keravan eteläpuolen vaihteiden välillä on vaihdeyhteys kaupunkiradan raiteiden välillä vain Rekolan ja Korson välissä. Nämä vaihteet ovat normaalisti käyttämättömiä, joten ei ole tavatonta, että tällaisella kelillä ne eivät tarpeen tullen käännykään. Tällä kohdalla ei ole yhteyttä keskimmäisten raiteiden välillä.

----------


## zige94

> Tikkurilan vaihteiden ja Keravan eteläpuolen vaihteiden välillä on vaihdeyhteys kaupunkiradan raiteiden välillä vain Rekolan ja Korson välissä. Nämä vaihteet ovat normaalisti käyttämättömiä, joten ei ole tavatonta, että tällaisella kelillä ne eivät tarpeen tullen käännykään. Tällä kohdalla ei ole yhteyttä keskimmäisten raiteiden välillä.


Kiitos. Tämä selventääkin asiaa. Eli jos olisi ajettu Keravan suuntaan junat "vastaantulevien" N-junien raidetta pitkin, olisi vuoroväliä joutunut harventamaan. Tämä olisi tietty voinut olla yksi vaihtoehto. Kuitenkin tuo väli on todella pitkä, ja monta asemaa ohitetaan. Aikaisempi Käpylän ja Oulunkylän asemien ohitus ei ole niin haittaava asia kuin kaikkin väliasemien Tikkurilan ja Keravan välillä.

----------


## Eki

Viidestoista Flirt Ilmalassa, tuli eilen.

----------


## Knightrider

19.3.2012
Tänään ainakin yksi H-juna Riihimäen suuntaan pysähtyi poikkeuksellisesti Pasilassa laiturilla 2.

----------


## zige94

> 19.3.2012
> Tänään ainakin yksi H-juna Riihimäen suuntaan pysähtyi poikkeuksellisesti Pasilassa laiturilla 2.


Havaintoni mukaan olisi Oulunkylän luona vaihtanut jokin juna kaupunkiradalta kaukoliikenteenradalle. Olisiko ollut tuo juna? Aika sopisi hyvin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tupla-Sm6 eli kahdesta Allegro-rungosta koottu juna liikkui Ilmalan ratapihan ja Pasilan aseman välisellä raiteella 22.3.2012 klo 17:25. Rautatieharrastajien keskustelupalstalta luin tänä aamuna, että Allegro-juna AE39 on eilen todellakin mennyt tuplarungolla. Tosin vain etummainen oli kaupallisessa käytössä jälkimmäisen ollessa suljettu.

----------


## zige94

23.3.

Sm5 numero 11 hajosi Helsingin asemalle. N-juna klo 17:31.

----------


## kuukanko

25.3.2012

Sm5 13 A-junaksi kilvitettynä Helsinki C:n raiteella 19

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 25.3.2012
> 
>  Sm5 13 A-junaksi kilvitettynä Helsinki C:n raiteella 19


Yksikkö #13 on tätä ennen liikkunut ainakin Z:lla. Z-reitillä ei tästä eteen päin taidakaan näkyä Flirtejä - ainakaan vähään aikaan.

----------


## Huppu

Eilen junassa Helsinkiin mennyt matkustaja osti jatkovyöhyke lipun. Tietääkö joku mikä se on, en löytänyt siitä vr:n sivuilta mitään mainintaa?

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Eilen junassa Helsinkiin mennyt matkustaja osti jatkovyöhyke lipun. Tietääkö joku mikä se on, en löytänyt siitä vr:n sivuilta mitään mainintaa?


Kyseessä on esimerkiksi BC-vyöhykkeellä matkustamaan oikeuttavalla kausilipulla matkustajalle myytävä lippu, jonka ostettuaan hänellä on oikeus matkustaa A-vyöhykkeellä sijaitseville asemille.

Esimerkki: Asiakas matkustaa päivittäin Järvenpäästä (C) Malmille (B) töihin, jonka vuoksi hän on ostanut BC-vyöhykkeillä kelpaavan kausilipun. Tällä kertaa hän jatkaa Helsingin päärautatieasemalle (A). Näin asiakas maksaa ainoastaan A-vyöhykkeestä ja pääsee Helsinkiin asti jatkolipun ansiosta.

Maksuvyöhykkeet ja kelpoisuusalueet:
Vyöhykekartta http://www.vr.fi/attachments/5O7YPvY...suusalueet.pdf

----------


## zige94

31.3.

IC2 184 (n. Klo 21:32) vaihtoi Keravalla kaupunkiradanraiteelle, "nelos"raiteelle ja ajoi siinä Kerava - Tikkurila välin. Tikkurilassa käytti kutosraidetta, jonka jälkeen vaihtoi takaisin "oikealla" raiteelleen eli läntisimmälle.
Kuva

Kaukojunat pohjoiseen päin lähtivät Tikkurilassa raiteelta kolme ja siitä vaihtoivat kaupunkiradan raiteille. Näytti taulujen mukaan koskevan kaikkia loppuillan junia. Kenelläkään tietoa tämän syystä?

----------


## aki

4.4

Sm5 #14 M-linjalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 4.4
> 
>  Sm5 #14 M-linjalla.


Taisi lähteä Hki C:stä Vantaankoskelle mm. klo 16:23. Aiemmin tällä viikolla tuo #14 on liikkunut Keravan reiteillä.

----------


## zige94

7.4.

Sm4 6306/6406 ja 6322/6422 ajelevat pääradalla N/I -junina erillisinä yksikköinä, ei siis yhteenkytkettyinä. Näyttäisi siltä että kaksi flirttiä olisi nyt yöllä vaihdettu Sm4:ksi, mutta miksi? (ainakin Sm5 14 vaihdettiin Helsingissä tuohon 6306:een).

----------


## zige94

7.4.

Klo 23:58 Tikkurilasta lähtenyt H-juna (Sm4 6318/6418) ajoi miehen käden päältä Puistolan aseman tuntumassa. Juna oli juuri saanut kiihdytettyä 160km/h nopeuteen. http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...n_helsingissa/

----------


## tlajunen

> käden päältä


Siis: törmäsi ojennettuun käteen.

(...ja ei taida nelkku 160:een ehtiä Puistolaan mennessä kiihdyttää, olettaen, että se pysähtyi Tikkurilassa. Noh, melko kovaa vauhtia kuitenkin.)

----------


## hezec

Kaupunkiradalla etelään päin välillä Pukinmäki-Oulunkylä, kello 17.41-17.49: Pendolino, Flirt, Sm1/2, Sm1/2. Siis noin kahden minuutin vuoroväli. Jo 17.49 meni Allegro etelään kaukoliikenneraidetta. Mikähän häiriö oli kyseessä?

----------


## SD202

> Kaupunkiradalla etelään päin välillä Pukinmäki-Oulunkylä, kello 17.41-17.49: Pendolino, Flirt, Sm1/2, Sm1/2. Siis noin kahden minuutin vuoroväli. Jo 17.49 meni Allegro etelään kaukoliikenneraidetta. Mikähän häiriö oli kyseessä?


Sykähdyttävin näky ainakin allekirjoittaneelle oli, kun Sr2 3214:n vetämä P31 pysähtyi Pasilassa raiteelle 2. Viikonloppuöinä voisi "Pectopah" -vaunulle olla käyttöäkin Keravan kaupunkiradalla.  :Wink:

----------


## Tonxhu

> Kaupunkiradalla etelään päin välillä Pukinmäki-Oulunkylä, kello 17.41-17.49: Pendolino, Flirt, Sm1/2, Sm1/2. Siis noin kahden minuutin vuoroväli. Jo 17.49 meni Allegro etelään kaukoliikenneraidetta. Mikähän häiriö oli kyseessä?


 Ei mitään tietoa mutta R-juna Helsinkiin (Tikkurilasta 16:28) pysähtyi ennen Oulunkylää Vantaanjoen ylittävälle sillalle, viipyili siinä ainakin viisi minuuttia ja ajoi sitten itäisimmälle raiteelle, eli I, K ja N -junien raiteelle Helsingin suuntaan. Pasilassa se saapui laiturille 1, ja ainakin silmämääräisesti havannoiden myös muut junat lähtivät eri laitureilta kuin tavallisesti.

Tämä oli nyt ensimmäinen viestini tällä foorumilla. Kovin suurta osallistumista minulta ei lienee odotettavissa.

----------


## zige94

> Kaupunkiradalla etelään päin välillä Pukinmäki-Oulunkylä, kello 17.41-17.49: Pendolino, Flirt, Sm1/2, Sm1/2. Siis noin kahden minuutin vuoroväli. Jo 17.49 meni Allegro etelään kaukoliikenneraidetta. Mikähän häiriö oli kyseessä?


Asetinlaite tökki jälleen kerran (VR:n mukaan)  :Smile:  Itse jäin ensiksi Käpylän ja Pasilan välillä N-junassa ollessani. Sitä en tiedä miksi ne Pukinmäen/Oulunkylän kohdilla kaupunkirataa pitkin meni. Kuitenkin Allegro Helsingin suuntaan meni sen meidän Sm2:n ohi Käpylässä ihan omaa raidetta pitkin.

S-juna klo 18:07 sai lähtöluvan liikenteenohjauksesta n. kello 18:28. N. 5min sitä ennen kuultiin konduktöörin kuulutus: "Joudumme vieläkin odottelemaan lähtölupaa. Olemme yrittäneet soittaa liikenteenohjauskeskukseen *mutta sieltä vain mumistaan ja lyödää luuria korvaan koko ajan*".

HUOM. YLLÄOLEVA KONDUKTÖÖRIN KUULUTUS EI OLE SYYTTÄVÄSSÄ TARKOITUKSESSA TÄNNE LISÄTTY, vain ihmetelläkseni että miten konduktööri noin sanoo matkustajille, etenkin tuo paksunnettu kohta.. Ärsyyntynyt äänensävy konduktöörillä oli.

----------


## Mika123

Tietääkö kukaan täällä, että miksi M-junien aamuruuhkan Flirtvuorot ajetaan kahdella rungolla ja iltapäiväruuhkan Flirtvuorot yhdellä rungolla?(aina ollut näin) Nuo iltapäivän Flirtit ovat usein sen verran täynnä, että ihmettelen suuresti miksei niihin lisätä toista runkoa? Liittynee varmaankin siihen, että A- ja M-junilla on pääasiassa sama kalusto.. mutta voisiko joku joka tietää, niin täsmentää.

----------


## SD202

Sr2 3244 hinasi Sr1 3112:ta Käpylän aseman ohitse tänään klo 16.50 tienoilla. Suunta oli kohti pohjoista eli olisiko 3112 ollut menossa vihertymään?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tietääkö kukaan täällä, että miksi M-junien aamuruuhkan Flirtvuorot ajetaan kahdella rungolla ja iltapäiväruuhkan Flirtvuorot yhdellä rungolla?(aina ollut näin) Nuo iltapäivän Flirtit ovat usein sen verran täynnä, että ihmettelen suuresti miksei niihin lisätä toista runkoa? Liittynee varmaankin siihen, että A- ja M-junilla on pääasiassa sama kalusto.. mutta voisiko joku joka tietää, niin täsmentää.


Aamuruuhkassa on tarjontaa iltapäivää enemmän myös vanhan kaluston osalta. Aamulla yhtä junaa (jolla toki ajetaan useita kierroksia) lukuun ottamatta kaikki Sm1-2-junat ajetaan kolmiyksikköisinä. Iltapäivällä on liikenteessä vain kahden yksikön Sm1-2-kalustoa. On kyllä totta, että Flirtit jakaantuvat iltapäivällä vähän eri tavoin A:n ja M:n suhteen: aamulla A:lla on kaksi Sm5:tä, M:llä neljä (2+2), iltapäivällä kummallakin reitillä on kolme Flirtiä (kaikki yksiyksikköisiä). Keskipäivällä Sm5:t poukkoilevat reitiltä toiselle (ja mahdollisesti myöhemmin illalla).

Jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan, aamulla hyvin aikaisin M:llä liikkuu yksiyksikköinen Sm5. Se ilmeisesti kytketään toiseen Flirtiin Helsingin päärautatieasemalla hieman kuuden jälkeen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lisään vielä tuohon arkiaamuja koskevaan kohtaan, että M:llä on kaksi peräkkäistä yhden yksikön Sm5-lähtöä klo 5:n ja 6:n välillä (Hki C 5:00 ja 5:23). Niistä aikaisemman yksikkö ilmeisesti siirtyy A:lle Hki C:n klo 6:19 lähtöön, kun on siis ensin käyty kerran Vantaankoskella.

----------


## Mika123

> Lisään vielä tuohon arkiaamuja koskevaan kohtaan, että M:llä on kaksi peräkkäistä yhden yksikön Sm5-lähtöä klo 5:n ja 6:n välillä (Hki C 5:00 ja 5:23). Niistä aikaisemman yksikkö ilmeisesti siirtyy A:lle Hki C:n klo 6:19 lähtöön, kun on siis ensin käyty kerran Vantaankoskella.


Ja illasta klo 19 jälkeen sitten sekä A:n että M:n kaikki vuorot ajetaan Sm5:lla. Arkisin siis.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja illasta klo 19 jälkeen sitten sekä A:n että M:n kaikki vuorot ajetaan Sm5:lla. Arkisin siis.


Jep. Lauantain puolella, jo klo 0:33 Helsingistä lähtee Vantaankoskelle korkealattiainen juna, jonka paluulähtö Vks:lta on 1:01. Mutta junaliikenteen kannalta eletään jo lauantaita, vaikka HSL:n liikennöintipäivä saattaa olla vielä perjantai...

----------


## zige94

Onko P31:llä joku oma laituri Lahdessa, vain miten junan pysähdyn Lahdessa tapahtuu? Olen itse nyt IC 11:ssä ja lähdimme Lahdesta. Juuri ennen Lahtea oli Tolstoi jollakin sivuraiteella. Junat kartalla sovelluksen mukaan P31:n olisi ollut asemalle jo 19:01. Mutta kuitenkin tämän saavuttua 19:08 Lahteen, oli Tolstoi sivuraiteella ennen Lahtea. Junat kartalla -junaseurannan mukaan Tolstoin pitäisi saapua Lahteen 19:00 ja lähteä 19:11 (eli saapua ennen IC 11:stä mutta lähteä sen jälkeen). Joten jos joku viisas voisi kertoa että mistä tässä on kyse. Ilmeisesti kuitenkin jokin normaali tapa päästää tämä IC 11 edelle.

----------


## Compact

> Jep. Lauantain puolella, jo klo 0:33 Helsingistä lähtee Vantaankoskelle korkealattiainen juna, jonka paluulähtö Vks:lta on 1:01. Mutta junaliikenteen kannalta eletään jo lauantaita, vaikka HSL:n liikennöintipäivä saattaa olla vielä perjantai...


Voidaankos siis todeta ykskantaan, että HSL:n virkamiehet elävät eilisessä maailmassa, mutta VR sykkii ajan valtimolla.

----------


## Mika123

On tämäkin havainto, mutta A-juna oli kahden rungon sm1/sm2 ja itse olin E-junassa, joka oli yhden rungon sm1. Molemmat lähtivät Helsingistä 13:19

----------


## tohpeeri

> On tämäkin havainto, mutta A-juna oli kahden rungon sm1/sm2 ja itse olin E-junassa, joka oli yhden rungon sm1. Molemmat lähtivät Helsingistä 13:19


Näyttää olevan vakio juttu, samanlainen tapaus jo pari tuntia aikaisemmin, ilmeisesti samat yksiköt.

----------


## Palomaa

> Jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan, aamulla hyvin aikaisin M:llä liikkuu yksiyksikköinen Sm5.


Esimerkiksi Myyrmäestä lähettyä kello 7.36 on yksiyksikköinen Sm5 joka on noin. joka toinen päivä täynnä.

----------


## zige94

23.4.

Sm5 numerolla 16 ajoi juuri muutama minuutti sitten Koeajo -kilvin Tapanilam ohi keskustaan päin.

----------


## hezec

25.4.

Helsingin junaliikenne aamulla aivan sekaisin. Poikkeusinfo kertoo syyksi "tekninen vika Helsingin rautatieasemalla"; asemilla kuulutettiin sähköviasta. Itselläni kesti Pukinmäki - Helsinki C noin puoli tuntia (aikataulu 12 min). Jos ymmärsin kanssamatkustajien puheita oikein, niin Malmilla oli järjestetty vaihtoja pidemmän matkan lähijunista kaupunkiradalle, joskaan se ei välttämättä matkustusta nopeuttanut.

Kuuluisi ehkä johonkin toiseen ketjuun, mutta rupesin pohtimaan, olisiko mahdollista tai järkevää erottaa kaupunkiradat omaksi järjestelmäkseen (toki yhteensopivuus ja muutama raideyhteys säilyttäen). Voisi vähentää häiriöherkkyyttä ja ehkä mahdollistaa jonkinlaista kehitystäkin, mutta seuraisiko siitä turhan paljon lisäkustannuksia tai muita haittoja? Radan hoidonhan voisi antaa vaikka HKL-Metroliikenteelle, jotka jotenkin vaikuttavat osaavan pitää verkkonsa kunnossa jopa talvella.

----------


## zige94

Liikenne on vieläkin sekaisin. VR:n sivut osaavat kertoa että Pasilan ja Oulunkylän välillä oli "sähköratavaurio" ja liikenne oli täysin pysähtynyt. Liikenne on taas käynnissä, mutta myöhästymisiä voi olla 10-20min sekä yksittäisiä peruutuksia lähijunaliikenteessä (koskee todennäköisesti ainoastaan N-junia. Veikkaisin vielä, vaikka 100% varmasti en lupaa, kun en laajuudesta tiedä, mutta että I- ja K-junat saatetaan perua ja korvata 4yksikköisillä N-junilla, niinkuin usein on poikkeustilanteissa tehty. Mutta sen näkee sitten parin tunnin päästä.

EDIT 12:44: Ja niinhän tapahtui, eli I-junat peruttu, ja N-junat ajetaan K-junien lähtöajoilla ruuhkassa.




> Helsingistä klo 17.16 lähtevä N-juna perutaan kokonaan. Samoin klo 16.02 Helsingistä lähtevä lähijuna perutaan Helsingin ja Tikkurilan väliltä, mutta se ajetaan normaalisti Tikkurilasta Riihimäelle.


Tässähän nyt ei ole sitten mitään järkeä. Tuo 16:02 vuoro pysähtyy Helsingissä, Pasilassa, Kyrölässä, Järvenpäässä, Saunakalliossa, Hyvinkäällä ja Riihimäellä. Miksi koko vuoroa edes sitten ajetaan? Jos Tikkurilassa ei edes pysähdytä (ellei sitten tehdä poikkeusta), niin tuskin noiden asemien välillä monia matkustajia on. Ja vaikka Tikkurilasta tehtäisiin "Helsinki" tuolle junalle, niin tuskin Tikkurilastakaan noille asemille on niin paljon matkustajia, että kannattaisi enään koko vuoroa edes ajaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:51 ----------


Lisähavainto päivällä 23.4.

Ylimääräinen vaunu Rpkt 26907 oli liitettynä IC49:n perään. Vaunu oli vihreissä väreissä. Vaunu oli YLEn Juhannusjunan testilähetys ajossa, jossa siis testattiin lähetyksen toimivuutta 160km/h:n vauhdissa, vaikka tuleva juhannusjuna P265 tuleekin kulkemaan vain 120km/h.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tässähän nyt ei ole sitten mitään järkeä. Tuo 16:02 vuoro pysähtyy Helsingissä, Pasilassa, Kyrölässä, Järvenpäässä, Saunakalliossa, Hyvinkäällä ja Riihimäellä. Miksi koko vuoroa edes sitten ajetaan? Jos Tikkurilassa ei edes pysähdytä (ellei sitten tehdä poikkeusta), niin tuskin noiden asemien välillä monia matkustajia on. Ja vaikka Tikkurilasta tehtäisiin "Helsinki" tuolle junalle, niin tuskin Tikkurilastakaan noille asemille on niin paljon matkustajia, että kannattaisi enään koko vuoroa edes ajaa.


Eiköhän tämä liity kalustonkiertoon: jos tuo runko on aamulla jäänyt Tikkurilaan tms, niin kyllä se pitää saada takaisin Riihimäelle, jotta vuoro voitaisiin ajaa taas huomenna. Ja jos se pitää siirtää Riihimäelle, voihan sitä ottaa matkustajiakin. Vähiten häiriötä syntyy myös siitä, että se runko siirtyy omalla aikataulupaikallaan takaisin pohjoiseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

26.4.2012

Huopalahdesta klo 7:02 Vantaankosken suuntaan lähteneessä M-junassa oli yllättäen kalustona 3 x Sm4. Tuollainen kokoonpano oli tuolla radalla kesällä 2011 vakio, mutta tänä aamuna koiraa ulkoiluttaessani kyllä vähän mietin, olenko hereillä lainkaan. Puheena oleva lähtö hoidetaan normaalisti tupla-Flirtillä.

----------


## Mika123

> 26.4.2012
> 
> Huopalahdesta klo 7:02 Vantaankosken suuntaan lähteneessä M-junassa oli yllättäen kalustona 3 x Sm4. Tuollainen kokoonpano oli tuolla radalla kesällä 2011 vakio, mutta tänä aamuna koiraa ulkoiluttaessani kyllä vähän mietin, olenko hereillä lainkaan. Puheena oleva lähtö hoidetaan normaalisti tupla-Flirtillä.


Itse olen noussut Myyrmäestä M-junaan joka ajettiin kokoonpanolla 4x Sm1/Sm2, mutta kyseinen juna oli silloin pahasti myöhässä. Jokatapauksessa, ei taida olla ihan arkipäivää nuo neljäyksikköiset junat Vantaankosken suunnalla. Ja kyllä, myös noita 3x Sm4 bongailtu Vantaankosken suunnalla etenkin viime kesänä  :Smile: .

----------


## zige94

> Itse olen noussut Myyrmäestä M-junaan joka ajettiin kokoonpanolla 4x Sm1/Sm2, mutta kyseinen juna oli silloin pahasti myöhässä. Jokatapauksessa, ei taida olla ihan arkipäivää nuo neljäyksikköiset junat Vantaankosken suunnalla. Ja kyllä, myös noita 3x Sm4 bongailtu Vantaankosken suunnalla etenkin viime kesänä .


Eilen meni useampiakin 4yksikköisiä Sm1/2 N-junia tuossa 12-18 välillä. Syynä todennäköisesti oli se, että I-junat oli peruttu ja K-junat ajettiin N-junina, ja K-junat ovat 3yksikköisinäkin jo täynnä, joten tämän vuoksi taidettiin I-junien yksiköitä lisätä sitten N:iin.

----------


## zige94

27.4.

Pääradalla ajelee taas tänäkin viikonloppuna näköjään Sm4:ia. 19:41 keskustasta lähtenyt N-juna ajettiin tupla Sm4:na. Sitä seuraava (19:55) N-juna ajettiin tupla Sm2:na joka luuli koko ajan olevan KES (Kerava/Sipoo) alueella kortinlukijan mukaan.

----------


## Palomaa

M-juna (Sm5 Flirt) lähti kello 22:13 lähdöllä Helsinki C:stä raiteelta 4.

----------


## Dakkus

> M-juna (Sm5 Flirt) lähti kello 22:13 lähdöllä Helsinki C:stä raiteelta 4.


Pääseekö nelosellta muka rantaradalle muuten kuin kitkuttelemalla edes takaisin raiteelta toiselle? Vai oliko kyseessä N-juna? Tai jotain kummallisesti typotettua?

----------


## zige94

> Pääseekö nelosellta muka rantaradalle muuten kuin kitkuttelemalla edes takaisin raiteelta toiselle? Vai oliko kyseessä N-juna? Tai jotain kummallisesti typotettua?


Muistaakseni ainakin Pasilan kutoselle ja/tai seiskalle. Pasilanhan jälkeen taisi päästä Ilmalaa ennen viel Ilmalan aseman raiteille... Joillakin vielä varmempaa tietoa. Ja N-junasta ei varmana ollut kyse. Raiteella 4 oli 2 flirttiä, jotka molemmat olivat tulleet N-junasta (jostain syystä flirtit vaihdetaan vklp-iltasin Sm4:iin). Oma arvaukseni olisi tyyliin, että ns. normaali kalusto olisi hajonnut, ja nelosraiteella lojui 2 tyhjää flirttiä (linjalta jo poistuneet) ja siitä napattiin etummainen korvaavaksi kalustoksi.

----------


## Palomaa

> Pääseekö nelosellta muka rantaradalle muuten kuin kitkuttelemalla edes takaisin raiteelta toiselle? Vai oliko kyseessä N-juna? Tai jotain kummallisesti typotettua?


Ei ollut, itse juoksin vielä siihen junaan jolla menin kotiin.  :Smile: 





> Muistaakseni ainakin Pasilan kutoselle ja/tai seiskalle. Pasilanhan jälkeen taisi päästä Ilmalaa ennen viel Ilmalan aseman raiteille... Joillakin vielä varmempaa tietoa. Ja N-junasta ei varmana ollut kyse. Raiteella 4 oli 2 flirttiä, jotka molemmat olivat tulleet N-junasta (jostain syystä flirtit vaihdetaan vklp-iltasin Sm4:iin). Oma arvaukseni olisi tyyliin, että ns. normaali kalusto olisi hajonnut, ja nelosraiteella lojui 2 tyhjää flirttiä (linjalta jo poistuneet) ja siitä napattiin etummainen korvaavaksi kalustoksi.


Pasilassa kyseinen M-juna tuli raiteelle 8.

----------


## Mika123

> Pääseekö nelosellta muka rantaradalle muuten kuin kitkuttelemalla edes takaisin raiteelta toiselle? Vai oliko kyseessä N-juna? Tai jotain kummallisesti typotettua?


Iltaisinhan kello 23 jälkeen kaikki junat lähtevät raiteilta 4-10? ainakin itse olen lähtenyt 00:03 M-junalla joka lähti muistaakseni raiteelta 7.

----------


## zige94

> Iltaisinhan kello 23 jälkeen kaikki junat lähtevät raiteilta 4-10? ainakin itse olen lähtenyt 00:03 M-junalla joka lähti muistaakseni raiteelta 7.


5-10, ja kello 23 alkaen kun porttirahastus alkaa. Mutta neloselta ei kyllä pitäisi M:n lähteä milloinkaan, mutta kuten sanoin, nelosta käytetään ns. vara-raiteena ja sinne oli tullu pari flirttii N-junista yön yli säilöön/odottamaan matkaa Ilmalaan.

----------


## Mika123

Pitääkö paikkansa, että flirtittejä ajetaan tulevaisuudessa myös E-linjalla? ainakin muistan lukeneeni jotain tällaista?

----------


## hylje

Espoon kaupunkiradan valmistuttua A-junat muuttuvat E-juniksi ja nykyinen E lakkautetaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Pääseekö nelosellta muka rantaradalle muuten kuin kitkuttelemalla edes takaisin raiteelta toiselle? Vai oliko kyseessä N-juna? Tai jotain kummallisesti typotettua?


Siellä on vielä ennen Pasilaa huoltoraiteilta kohti Pasilan alapihan yhteyttä vaihdekuja - vain tähän suuntaan. Sitä käyttämällä pääsee vaikka Helsingin ykköseltä Pasilan ysille. Aiemmin vaihdekujan tilalla oli rinnakkain yksinkertaisia vaihteita, joita käyttämällä pääsi vain yhden raiteen verran vasemmalle.

----------


## Mika123

> Espoon kaupunkiradan valmistuttua A-junat muuttuvat E-juniksi ja nykyinen E lakkautetaan.


Eli E pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla välillä Helsinki-Kauklahti?

----------


## Minä vain

> Raiteella 4 oli 2 flirttiä, jotka molemmat olivat tulleet N-junasta (jostain syystä flirtit vaihdetaan vklp-iltasin Sm4:iin). Oma arvaukseni olisi tyyliin, että ns. normaali kalusto olisi hajonnut, ja nelosraiteella lojui 2 tyhjää flirttiä (linjalta jo poistuneet) ja siitä napattiin etummainen korvaavaksi kalustoksi.


Ne kaksi Flirttiä raiteelle neljä tulivat kello 22.03 saapuvasta M-junasta, jossa itse olin kyydissä. Eläintarhan urheilukentän kohdalla juna ajoi läpi sn 35 vaihteesta pari raidetta idemmäksi Espoon-junien raideparille, mutta sen jälkeen mielestäni seuraavat raiteenvaihdot olivat vasta Linnunlaulun kohdalla, jossa juna ajoikin melkein koko ratapihan läpi. M-juna siis saapui ja lähti raiteelta neljä, ja siellä otettiin pois linjalta aseman puoleinen yksikkö.

Kiinnitin lisäksi huomiota kuulutuksiin junassa. Linnunlaulussa junan seistessä noin minuutin kuulutettiin automaattisesti kolmella kielellä, että juna ei ole vielä saapunut asemalle, vaan odottaa vapautuvaa raidetta, ja asemalle saavuttaessa automaattinen kuulutus ilmoitti junan menevän huoltoraiteelle ja pyydettiin matkustajia poistumaan, tämäkin kolmella kielellä. VR on kyllä parantanut kuulutuksiaan todella paljon; aiemmin kai juna vaan on yksinkertaisesti lähtenyt Ilmalaan ja kaikkien matkustajien on oletettu poistuneen sieltä sitä ennen.

----------


## Mika123

> VR on kyllä parantanut kuulutuksiaan todella paljon


Kyllä vain, vr on panostanut enemmän kuulutuksiin, mutta muistuu myös eräs huvittava tapaus kun N-junassa tuli automaattikuulutus "Hyvät matkustajat: ravintolavaunu on tänään suljettu"  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

30.4.

K-juna pysähtyi Tapanilan asemalle mystisesti. Junalla oli keltainen opastin, joten opastin ei voi olla syynä pysähdykseen. Lisäksi kuljettaja avasi ovien lukituksen mutta ketään ei kuitenkaan jäänyt myöskään pois, ainoastaan konduktööri tuli ulos ja hyppäsi samantien sisään ja juna sitten jatkoi matkaa. Kuljettaja puhui puhelimeen, oma veikkaukseni on että kuljettaja luuli ajavansa N-junaa, ja tämän vuoksi pysähtyi. Video vielä todisteeksi.

----------


## Mika123

Sm4 6413 saanut vihreän värityksen. Onko ollut jo aiemmin vihreä?

----------


## zige94

> Sm4 6413 saanut vihreän värityksen. Onko ollut jo aiemmin vihreä?


Ainakin viime lauantaina (28.4.) oli N-junassa 6413:n ja vihreät yllä  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

4.5.

Ihminen jäi junan alle Tapanilassa aamuruuhkan aikaan. Juna oli todennäköisesti 07:08 I-juna keskustaan. Tapanilan asema suljettiin välittömästi tapahtuman jälkeen, ja avattiin n. klo 08:22. Ensimmäinen I-juna keskustaan lähti kello 08:26 ja Tikkurilaan n. kello 08:38. Jälkikuvia tapahtumapaikalta: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...keustilanteet/

----------


## TEP70

> Sm4 6413 saanut vihreän värityksen. Onko ollut jo aiemmin vihreä?


Kohta on jo puolet Sm4-junista vihreitä. Ainakin nämä: 6x02, 6x03, 6x07, 6x08, 6x11-6x13, 6x19, 6x21, 6x22, 6x25, 6x27, 6x29 ja 6x30.

----------


## Pihkaniitty

Lisätään edelliseen listaan vielä 6x26, torstaina Z:na Lahteen menossa.

----------


## zige94

7.-8.5. yö

Pakettikatkojuna (H229 ja H220) kulki kokoonpanolla dv12 2556 + dv12 2720 + eifet 25303 + eil 25040 + 25013, eli eilf vaunu oli korvattu ylimääräusellä eil:llä, joten matkakorttin lukijan eivät toimineet.

----------


## Resiina

08.05.2012 Havaitsin Dieselit Dv12 2720 ja Dr14 18XX Keravalla raiteella 6 klo 14.29. Dv12 vetäessä Dr14 kuului "Helinää". Lopulta tämä yhdistelmä siityi muun liikenteen jaloista pois, veturitallin viereiselle raiteelle johon Dv12 hylkäsi Seepran ja lähti painelemaan kohti etelää liikennetilanteen salliessa klo15.05. http://youtu.be/hjZOE2lPklw

----------


## zige94

9.5.

Noin klo 20:48 Tikkurilan aseman ohitti Dv12 raidetta 1 pitkin suunnaten etelään.

----------


## Mika123

Aikataulunäyttöjen mukaan Myyrmäestä Louhelaan kestää 1 min ja Louhelasta Myyrmäkeen 2 min. Eli esim. Myyrmäestä 14:00 lähtevä M juna on 14:01 Louhelassa, kun taas Louhelasta lähtevä M juna esim. 14:04 on Myyrmäessä 14:06. Miksi näin?

----------


## tlajunen

> Aikataulunäyttöjen mukaan Myyrmäestä Louhelaan kestää 1 min ja Louhelasta Myyrmäkeen 2 min. Eli esim. Myyrmäestä 14:00 lähtevä M juna on 14:01 Louhelassa, kun taas Louhelasta lähtevä M juna esim. 14:04 on Myyrmäessä 14:06. Miksi näin?


Myyrmäki-Louhela-Martinlaakso-Vantaankoski välin pysäkkiväli on niin tiheä, että tasaisella 2 min vuorovälillä menisi kulku tarpeettomaksi mateluksi. Kun rautateillä ei (ainakaan vielä) ole tasaminuuttia tarkempaa aikataulutusta, on keksitty tuollainen "mahdoton minuutti". Sellainen löytyy pohjoiseen mentäessä tosiaan Myyrmäestä Louhelaan ja etelään mennessä Vantaankoskelta Martinlaaksoon.

"Mahdoton" siksi, että todellisuudessa tuota minuutin väliä ei pysty ajamaan (lähdöstä lähtöön) minuutissa, vaan siihen kuluu aikaa enemmän. Seuraavalla kahdella asemavälillä, joiden aika (lähdöstä lähtöön) on aikataulun mukaan 2 minuuttia, todellinen ajoaika on oikeasti lyhyempi, jolloin juna saa aikataulunsa kiinni viimeistään ryppään viimeisellä asemalla - yleensä jo edellisellä. Näin on saatu tuon ryppään ajoajaksi 5 minuuttia.

On siis katsottu, että on kokonaisuuden kannalta fiksumpaa, että junat Louhelasta pohjoiseen ja Martinlaaksosta etelään lähtevät aina jonkin verran myöhässä, kuin että ne joutuisivat odottamaan "turhaan" seuraavaa lähtöminuuttia.

Lähiliikenteessä on useita muitakin asemavälejä, joiden ajoaika eri suuntiin poikkeaa minuutin verran, samasta syystä.

----------


## Mika123

> Lähiliikenteessä on useita muitakin asemavälejä, joiden ajoaika eri suuntiin poikkeaa minuutin verran, samasta syystä.


mitä muita tällaisia tapauksia on? ei ainakaan tule heti mieleen.

----------


## zige94

> mitä muita tällaisia tapauksia on? ei ainakaan tule heti mieleen.


I-juna: Tapanila - Malmi 3min, Malmi - Tapanila suunnassa 2min. Keskustan suuntaan tuota 3minuutin aikaa en kyllä ymmärrä, koska Tikkurila - Puistola väli on jo 3mmin, Puistola - Tapanila 2min, joten Tapanilassa se on kuitenkin ajoissa ja Tapanila - Malmi väli madellaan hitaasti, tai toinen mitä jotkut kuljettajat käyttää on että ajetaan normaalia vauhtia ja odotetaan Malmilla.
N-junallahan kaikki nuo välit on 2min.

----------


## tlajunen

> mitä muita tällaisia tapauksia on? ei ainakaan tule heti mieleen.


Zige kertoikin välin Malmi-Tapanila.

Muita ainakin:

K-junalla Oulunkylä-Malmi 3 min, toiseen suuntaan 4 min
K, N Puistola-Tikkurila 3 min, toiseen suuntaan 2 min
K, N Tikkurila-Hiekkaharju 2 min, toiseen suuntaan 3 min
K, N Rekola-Korso 3 min, toiseen suuntaan 2 min
A Valimo-Pitäjänmäki 1 min, toiseen suuntaan 2 min
S, U, E Pasila-Huopalahti 3 min, toiseen suutaan 4 min
S, U, E Leppävaara-Kilo 2 min, toiseeen suuntaan 3 min
S, U, E Kera-Kauniainen 3 min, toiseen suuntaan 2 min
S, U Kauklahti-Mankki 1 min, toiseen suuntaan 2 min
H Kerava-Kyrölä, en muista ulkoa minuutteja, mutta eroa on  :Smile: 
H Järvenpää-Saunakallio 2 min, toiseen suuntaan 3 min

Nuo ainakin ulkomuistista lueteltuna. Muitakin luultavasti on.

Yksi syy noihin aiemmin mainitun lisäksi on sekin, että minuuttimäärä sisältää ajoajan + seuraavan pysähdysajan. Näin ollen aikaa tarvitaan enemmän, mikäli saavutaan vilkkaammalle asemalle. Etenkin Tikkurilan kohdalla tämä selitys pätee hyvin. Lisäksi aikataulussa on hyvä olla siellä täällä löysyyttä, niin tällainen "löysyysminuutti" yleensä kannattaa laittaa vilkasta asemaa edeltävälle välille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:42 ----------




> I-juna: Tapanila - Malmi 3min, Malmi - Tapanila suunnassa 2min. Keskustan suuntaan tuota 3minuutin aikaa en kyllä ymmärrä, koska Tikkurila - Puistola väli on jo 3mmin, Puistola - Tapanila 2min, joten Tapanilassa se on kuitenkin ajoissa ja Tapanila - Malmi väli madellaan hitaasti, tai toinen mitä jotkut kuljettajat käyttää on että ajetaan normaalia vauhtia ja odotetaan Malmilla.
> N-junallahan kaikki nuo välit on 2min.


I-juna kulkee ruuhka-aikaan, joten se tarvitsee N-junaa enemmän pysähdysaikaa. 3 minuuttia tuolla välillä on kieltämättä melko löysä, mutta 2 min olisi taas turhan kireä.

----------


## Mika123

Sm5 15A+B tänään A-reitillä. Lähti Helsinki C:stä 13:39

----------


## tlajunen

> Sm5 15A+B


Oli siinä varmaankin myös keskimmäiset vaunut C ja D...  :Smile:

----------


## Mika123

> Oli siinä varmaankin myös keskimmäiset vaunut C ja D...


A toisessa päässä ja B toisessa päässä  :Smile: , eikös siinä ollut aina A pohjoiseen päin? vai B?

----------


## tlajunen

> A toisessa päässä ja B toisessa päässä , eikös siinä ollut aina A pohjoiseen päin? vai B?


Juu, A-vaunu taitaa olla pääasiassa pohjoispäässä, tosin joku yksikkö taisi olla ainakin aluksi toisin päin, kun se myrskyvaurioiden vuoksi hinattiin poikkeavaa reittiä pitkin Helsinkiin. Ja jatkossa Kehärata pyörittelee niitä miten päin sattuu, mutta yksikön kokoonpano on sellainen, ettei asennolla ole merkitystä.

Ja Sm5-yksikkö on tosiaan 4-vaunuinen, C ja D löytyvät keskeltä junayksikköä. C on se jossa on WC. Helppo muistaa, koska kyseessä ei ole WD.  :Cool:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Juu, A-vaunu taitaa olla pääasiassa pohjoispäässä, tosin joku yksikkö taisi olla ainakin aluksi toisin päin, kun se myrskyvaurioiden vuoksi hinattiin poikkeavaa reittiä pitkin Helsinkiin.


Se yksikkö oli kolmonen. Pienen tovin se liikkui "väärin päin" kaupallisessakin ajossa, kunnes käännettiin toisin päin jossain. Ykkönen tuli aikanaan Sompasaaren kautta, kakkonen Vuosaaren, kolmonen Turusta Toijalan kautta ja vasta nelonen Turusta suoraan Rantarataa.

----------


## zige94

Pistetääs tänne tämä kysymys, miksi uusissa Flirteissä ei ole laitettu Junakalusto Oy:n logoa, kuten ensimmäisissä (ainakin #1, #2, #3, #4) on?

----------


## tlajunen

> Pistetääs tänne tämä kysymys, miksi uusissa Flirteissä ei ole laitettu Junakalusto Oy:n logoa, kuten ensimmäisissä (ainakin #1, #2, #3, #4) on?


Itse kysymykseen en tiedä vastausta, mutta sulkulisäykseen kommenttina, että logot on vain kahdessa ensimmäisessä yksikössä.

_(Ehdinpäs ennen Rattaria!)_

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pistetääs tänne tämä kysymys, miksi uusissa Flirteissä ei ole laitettu Junakalusto Oy:n logoa, kuten ensimmäisissä (ainakin #1, #2, #3, #4) on?


Vastausta kysymykseesi en tiedä, mutta Sm5-yksiköiden päätylogohan on vain junissa #01 ja #02.

----------


## Mika123

Kyllä vain, yksiköt 01 ja 02 ovat ainoat, joissa on Junakalusto Oy:n logo, ja nämä kyseiset yksiköt ovat myös väriltään hieman tummempia (minkäköhän takia?) kuin muut yksiköt. Erottuu hyvin, varsinkin jos 01/02 on kytketty jonkun muun yksikön kanssa.

----------


## zige94

24.5.

K-juna klo 15:51 jäi Helsingin asemalle ovivian takia. Joku ovista ilmoitti olevansa auki eikä kuljettaja useammalla ovien aikaisu ja sulkemis kerralla saanu ilmoitusta häviämään. Kaikki ovet olivat kuitenkin oikeasti kiinni. Konduktööri kuuluttu klo 15:57 että juna jää asemalle. 

Ylläolevan johdosta ainakin I-juna klo 16:05 lähtee poikkeuksellisesti raiteelta 5. Todennäköisesti muutamilla muillakin junilla on poikkeuksia raiteilla, koska 3. raiteella seisoo se hajonnut 3. yksikön rykelmä, joista siis keskimmäisessä taisi olla se "viallinen" ovi.

----------


## Mika123

Sm4/12 saanut vihreän värin, vai onko ollut jo aiemmin?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Sm4/12 saanut vihreän värin, vai onko ollut jo aiemmin?


On ollut vihertyneenä jo jonkin aikaa.

----------


## zige94

4.6.

Pakko pistää havainnoksi kun tälläistä ei ihan joka päivä näe: äsken viiletti Malmin ohi 4yksikköinen täysvihreä Sm4 pötkö  :Wink:  Näytti muuten upealta kun aurinko paistoi täysin vihreän pötkön kylkeenä. Juna oli ilmeisesti 07:52 Riihimäeltä lähtenyt R-juna.

----------


## Mika123

Tänään tein kaksi hieman erikoista havaintoa. Ensimmäinen havainto oli se, kaksi Sm5-yksikköä yhdistettiin jossain Myyrmäki-Vantaankoski välillä (nämä yksiköt lähtivät aiemmin Helsingistä eri aikaan, mutta tulivat samassa pötkössä takaisin). Sitten toinen havainto, jota ei ihan joka päivä tehdäkkään oli se, että Helsingissä raiteella 17 oli kolme Flirttiä peräkkäin, vaikka raide 18 oli pitkään tyhjänä.

----------


## JT

Ke 6.6.

Noin klo 8.38 Mäkkylässä Leppävaaran suuntaan A-juna kolmella Sm1/2-yksiköllä.

----------


## zige94

> Ke 6.6.
> 
> Noin klo 8.38 Mäkkylässä Leppävaaran suuntaan A-juna kolmella Sm1/2-yksiköllä.


Saattoi tai aika varmasti johtui turvalaiteviasta joka vaivasi rantarataa aamulle. Joitakin vuoroja peruttiin ja kalustoja yhdisteltiin. Olisiko ollut tuosta seuraava vuoro joka oli Helsingin päästä peruttu muttei Leppävaara. Eli taidettiin tuilla vuorolla viedä samalla Leppävaaraan seuraavan vuoron kalusto.

----------


## zige94

Junarata kun on niin sopii varmaan tänne. Metron yhdysraidetta oltiin jo purkamassa, kiskot on jo irroitettu Viikintien ja Viilarintien risteyksessä. Bussilla äsken menin ohi ja siinä täytettiin jo koloa jossa kiskot olivat olleet. Muualta ei oltu vielä kiskoja purettu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Junarata kun on niin sopii varmaan tänne. Metron yhdysraidetta oltiin jo purkamassa, kiskot on jo irroitettu Viikintien ja Viilarintien risteyksessä. Bussilla äsken menin ohi ja siinä täytettiin jo koloa jossa kiskot olivat olleet. Muualta ei oltu vielä kiskoja purettu.


Kiskoja olikin määrä purkaa vain Viikintien ja Viilarintien risteyksestä ja Koetilan kohdalta Viikintieltä. Loput puretaan vasta vuonna 2014. Ja ne Viikintien ja Viilarintien kiskot puretaan 15.6. mennessä, koska siellä alkaa katutyöt.

----------


## JSL

Jättikö ne pöllit asvaltin alle? Joko Oulunkylän vaihde on otettu pois?

----------


## zige94

> Jättikö ne pöllit asvaltin alle?


Kaikki lähti. Eikä tämä viesti ole liian lyhyt.

----------


## zige94

Menin taas bussilla paikan ohi, nyt näki paremmin mitä purettu. Viikin suunnasta tultaessa rata pistetty poikki heti Viikintien ylittävästä kohdasta mistä menee kävelytie. Viilarintien puolelta ainakin n. 50-100 metriä purettu Viikintieltä metron porteille asti. Ko. paikallehan aletaan rakentaa liikenneympyrää.

----------


## zige94

14.6.

Jäähyväismatkalla ollut Ukko-Pekka sytytteli maastopaloja matkallaan Kouvolaan. Pelastuslaitos pysäytti Ukko-Pekan matkan Riihimäelle. 
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...aismatkallaan/

Tämän seurauksena junaliikenne on myöhästellyt koko illan. Tälläkin hetkellä muutama N-junan vuoro on peruttu ja junat kulkevat 5-15min myöhässä.

----------


## Mika123

15.6

Sm5 nro 16 M-reitillä

----------


## tlajunen

> 15.6
> 
> Sm5 nro 16 M-reitillä


Edellisenä päivänä kierteli ainakin A:lla. Tämä taisi olla yksikön ensimmäinen kaupallinen työpäivä.

----------


## Piirka

Jyväskylä-Suolahti -radan alkuperäinen vuoden 1897 ratalinja nyky-Jyväskylän alueella alkaa olla historiaa. Jäljellä on enää VR Track Jyväskylän varikon alueen raiteet sekä raide entisen Sulun pysäkin kohdalla. Näiden kahden kohteen väliset kiskot/pölkyt on poistettu ilmeisesti viime kuussa, paikoilleen on jätetty vain 350 metrin pätkä Sulussa. Tuota pätkää tuskin puretaan, koska siellä seisoo neljä entistä VR:n puumatkustajavaunua.

Vuonna 1964 lakkautettu osuus Sulusta pohjoiseen näkyy hyvin vielä maastossa. Kiskot on toki poistettu, mutta Ankeriasjärven länsipuolen osuudella pölkyt on jätetty maahan. Ovat ihmeen hyvässä kunnossa, vaikka ovat olleet säiden armolla lähes 50 vuotta.

----------


## TEP70

> Vuonna 1964 lakkautettu osuus Sulusta pohjoiseen näkyy hyvin vielä maastossa. Kiskot on toki poistettu, mutta Ankeriasjärven länsipuolen osuudella pölkyt on jätetty maahan. Ovat ihmeen hyvässä kunnossa, vaikka ovat olleet säiden armolla lähes 50 vuotta.


Ratalinjalle upotettiin kymmenkunta vuotta sitten tekopohjavesiputki Laukaasta Jyväskylään. Siinä yhteydessä linja tuli paljon selvemmin näkyviin. Silloin tuli näkyviin myös Sulun pohjoispuolinen varsin jyrkkä nousu. Eteläpuolellahan oli 20 promillen nousu Jyväskylästä päin, mutta tämän pohjoispuolisen nousun jyrkkyydestä ei minulla ole tietoa.

Ratapölkyt olivat vielä ennen tuota tekopohjavesiputkea jäljellä lähes koko matkalla. Kiskotkin jatkuivat 80-luvulla pidemmälle kuin loppuaikojen päätepuskimen kohdalle. Päätepuskimen asennettiin vasta 80-luvulla. Sitä ennen ei ollut mitään selvää päätekohtaa ennen kuin kiskot loppuivat.

----------


## Piirka

> Ratalinjalle upotettiin kymmenkunta vuotta sitten tekopohjavesiputki Laukaasta Jyväskylään. Siinä yhteydessä linja tuli paljon selvemmin näkyviin. Silloin tuli näkyviin myös Sulun pohjoispuolinen varsin jyrkkä nousu. Eteläpuolellahan oli 20 promillen nousu Jyväskylästä päin, mutta tämän pohjoispuolisen nousun jyrkkyydestä ei minulla ole tietoa.


Laskeskelin hieman promilleja. Mikäli Karttapaikkaan on luottamista, niin Yritystien jälkeen Laukaaseen päin laskua olisi keskimäärin hieman alle 25 promillea. "Pahimmassa" kohdassa promillelukemaksi tuli 45.

----------


## zige94

26.6.

Mihin tämä maailma on menossa... Isoisä jättäytyi  M-junan alle lapsi sylissään Myyrmäessä - molemmat toistaiseksi hengissä (onneksi). Isoisää epäillään lapsen kohdalla henkirikoksesta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

3.7.2012

  IC109 lähti Helsingistä yli tunnin myöhässä. Kalusto oli: Sr1 3105, Ei 27018 (sininen, aiemmin CEi, alkujaan CEhit), Ex 29946 (punavalkoinen, Sibeliuksen aikana Exy), Ex 29944 (vihreävalkoinen, Sibeliuksen aikana Exy), Rbkt 26904 (sininen, alkujaan Eikt 23605 vm. 1966), Ex 29942 (vihreävalkoinen, Sibeliuksen aikana Exy) ja Ehft 29902 (punavalkoinen teräskorinen vaunu keltaisella yläraidalla, Sibeliuksen aikana Chfy, aiemmin sinivalkoinen, ennen Sibeliusta Cht, alunperin Eht). Junasta on kuvia kuvastossani.

IC77:n Kajaaniin menevässä vaunustossa oli ravintolavaununa Rk 29981. Vaunu oli Sibeliuksen ravintolavaunu eräässä vaiheessa litteran ollessa Rky.

IC2 955 Hki - Tku oli Sr1-vetoinen.

----------


## SD202

> 3.7.2012IC77:n Kajaaniin menevässä vaunustossa oli ravintolavaununa Rk 29981. Vaunu oli Sibeliuksen ravintolavaunu eräässä vaiheessa litteran ollessa Rky.


Onkohan jonkin sortin vakiosijoitus, koska sama ravintolavaunu oli Ic77:ssa myös paria päivää aikaisemmin...?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onkohan jonkin sortin vakiosijoitus, koska sama ravintolavaunu oli Ic77:ssa myös paria päivää aikaisemmin...?


Itse asiassa taisin nähdä sen tuossa junassa ensimmäisen kerran jo viime viikolla. Eiköhän tuo ole Rk siinä missä mikä tahansa muukin ja sijoittelu on sen mukaista. Pointti aiemmassa viestissä oli, että kun IC109:ään oli haalittu useita entisiä Sibeliuksen vaunuja, mutta ei ravintolaa (vaan 109:n ravintolana oli Rbkt), niin tämä "puuttunut" ex Rky lähti vain tuntia myöhemmin Helsingistä - sekin Kouvolan suuntaan.

----------


## jodo

> Itse asiassa taisin nähdä sen tuossa junassa ensimmäisen kerran jo viime viikolla. Eiköhän tuo ole Rk siinä missä mikä tahansa muukin ja sijoittelu on sen mukaista. Pointti aiemmassa viestissä oli, että kun IC109:ään oli haalittu useita entisiä Sibeliuksen vaunuja, mutta ei ravintolaa (vaan 109:n ravintolana oli Rbkt), niin tämä "puuttunut" ex Rky lähti vain tuntia myöhemmin Helsingistä - sekin Kouvolan suuntaan.


Veri vetää itään päin  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

10.7.

Teräspyörän? Dr35? ohitti Tapanilan aseman kaupunkiradan itäistä raidetta pitkin Helsingin suuntaan klo 18:48 (ajeli N-junan perässä). Mikä tämä on ja mikä sen edessä ollut on?

Kuva1
Kuva2
Kuva3
Kuva4

----------


## Mikle

> 10.7.
> 
> Teräspyörän? Dr35? ohitti Tapanilan aseman kaupunkiradan itäistä raidetta pitkin Helsingin suuntaan klo 18:48 (ajeli N-junan perässä). Mikä tämä on ja mikä sen edessä ollut on?
> 
> Kuva1
> Kuva2
> Kuva3
> Kuva4


Näyttäisi olevan raiteentukemiskone ja Plasser& Theurerin valmistetta, joskin tarkempi tyyppi hakusessa. Yhdistelmä taisi ajella Kouvolasta Oikorataa Pk-seudun suuntaan.

----------


## killerpop

> 10.7.
> 
> Teräspyörän? Dr35?


Move66
http://vaunut.org/kuva/75366

----------


## hmikko

Sanottiinkos jossain, että Pendolinojen kallistusmekanismi on toistaiseksi pois käytöstä? Ainakin sunnuntaina 8. 7. Helsinki-Seinäjoki -välillä Pendolino kallisteli perin vilkkaasti. Oman perstuntumani mukaan keikkuminen oli epätavallisen runsasta, kun kori kallistui pienillä nopeuksilla ratapihojen vaihteissakin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sanottiinkos jossain, että Pendolinojen kallistusmekanismi on toistaiseksi pois käytöstä?


Ei ole enää pois käytöstä.

----------


## JSL

> Näyttäisi olevan raiteentukemiskone ja Plasser& Theurerin valmistetta, joskin tarkempi tyyppi hakusessa. Yhdistelmä taisi ajella Kouvolasta Oikorataa Pk-seudun suuntaan.


Taitaa samaa alkuperää olevaa konetta olla nykyään: MoVe66, Tla, Dr17?? (vai oliko tolla tunnuksella vain MoVe67) ja Dr35 nimillä, ellen pahasti erehdy.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sm5 #17 on liikkunut Vantaankoskenradalla 20.7.2012 M-tunnuksin. Iltapäivällä yksikkö oli kytketty yhteen Sm5 #07:n kanssa.

----------


## JSL

To 19.7.2012 oli Kirkkonummella Turkuun päin: MoVe66 (en tiia oliko Dr35..) ja venäläisii sepelivaunuja, ne Hyyryläisen keltaset ja sit irti kytkettynä matalalaitasii vihreitä venäläisvaunuja samalla raiteella.

----------


## JSL

http://vaunut.org/kuva/76205?u=1569&d=21.07.2012  Löytyipä kuva ed viestin vaunuista myös.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pendolino S91 on tätä kirjoitettaessa kulussa kokoonpanolla IC-kalusto eli Ei 27015 + Ex 29946 + Ex 29944 + Rbkt 26904 + Ex 29942 + Ehft 29902. Veturina on Sr2 (ainakin Helsingistä lähdettäessä). Vaunuista neljä on ollut aiemmin Sibelius-junan kalustoa.

----------


## SD202

> Pendolino S91 on tätä kirjoitettaessa kulussa kokoonpanolla IC-kalusto eli Ei 27015 + Ex 29946 + Ex 29944 + Rbkt 26904 + Ex 29942 + Ehft 29902. Veturina on Sr2 (ainakin Helsingistä lähdettäessä). Vaunuista neljä on ollut aiemmin Sibelius-junan kalustoa.


Kiitos vinkistä! Täytyihän moista näkyä mennä katsomaan pääteasemalleen: Sr2 säilyi vetovoimana ihan Kuopioon saakka, sillä Sr2 3206 toi junan Kuopioon aika tarkalleen klo 22.00 eli noin 15 minuuttia myöhässä normaalista aikataulusta.

----------


## 339-DF

Tänään klo 23 jälkeen Manskulla ajoi Expressbus-teippauksin varustettu PL:n bussi, jonka destinaatiokilvissä luki VR Salo-Turku. Onko tämä junaa korvaava bussi ja jos niin miksi?

----------


## jodo

> Tänään klo 23 jälkeen Manskulla ajoi Expressbus-teippauksin varustettu PL:n bussi, jonka destinaatiokilvissä luki VR Salo-Turku. Onko tämä junaa korvaava bussi ja jos niin miksi?


Kirkkonummen ja Karjaan välille kosahti lähijuna, ja liikenne oli poikki ilmeisesti jonkin aikaa.

----------


## zige94

> Tänään klo 23 jälkeen Manskulla ajoi Expressbus-teippauksin varustettu PL:n bussi, jonka destinaatiokilvissä luki VR Salo-Turku. Onko tämä junaa korvaava bussi ja jos niin miksi?





> Kirkkonummen ja Karjaan välille kosahti lähijuna, ja liikenne oli poikki ilmeisesti jonkin aikaa.


9.7.-11.8. korvataan IC2 973 bussilla päivittäin (23:02 Helsingistä). Pysähtyy Espoon, Salon ja Kupittaan asemilla. Lähijunalla pääsee Kirkkonummelle, josta 00:10 linja-autoyhteys Siuntioon ja Karjaalle meneville matkustajille.
10.7.-12.8. on korvattu aamu IC2 941 Turun satamaan bussilla. Pysähtyy Salon ja Kupittaan asemilla. Karjaalta on linja-autoyhteys Salon ja Kupittaan kautta Turkuun ja Turun satamaan klo 05:30.

Niin ja siis syynähän on ratatyöt.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos, täällä selviää asiat nopeasti!

----------


## zige94

29.7.

N-junien poikkeuksellisen kulun takia on N-junissa Keravan suuntaan lauantai-iltasi ja sunnuntaisi tehty poikkeukselliset kilvet ja sisänäyttö tekstit. Kuulutukset eivät kuulu ollenkaan, ja sisänäyttö näyttää näin: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/20120729_214047.jpg
Ulko ja sivukilvet näyttävät tälläisiltä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/20120729_213219.jpg
Ja vielä sisäkilpi: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/20120729_213313.jpg

Eli se normaali N-tunnus hävinny ja korvattu vaa kirjoittamalla N - KERAVA

Ps. Nyt  kun matka on edenny jo Pukinmäkeen nii huomasin ettei myöskään noi sisänäytöt näytä seuraavaa asemaa vaan ainoastaa  N - KERAVA.

Näköhään ulkosivunäytöissä vaihteli teksti N - KERAVA ja SERVICEKÖRNING (mitä ikinä sitten onkaan suomeksi).

----------


## tlajunen

> 29.7.
> Näköhään ulkosivunäytöissä vaihteli teksti N - KERAVA ja SERVICEKÖRNING (mitä ikinä sitten onkaan suomeksi).


Siinä on käyttöliittymässä pieni epäkohta: vaikuttaisi siltä, että mikäli ruotsinkielisen "käsitekstin" jättää tyhjäksi, sinne jää entinen ruotsinkielinen teksti päälle. Siinä oli ilmeisesti ennen N-KERAVA-tekstin kirjoittamista lukenut HUOLTOAJO / SERVICEKÖRNING, johon on käyttöliittymässä pikavalinta.

Sm5:ssä normaalit reittikilvet, sisänäytöt ja kuulutukset toimivat yhdellä esiohjelmoidulla toiminnolla, eikä niitä pysty käsin säätämään. Tämä koskee myös ulkonäyttöjen suuria reittikirjaimia, joita ei siis voi käsin asettaa lainkaan, siksi tuo reittitunnus on täytynyt siirtää "vapaatekstikenttään".

----------


## Dakkus

> 29.7.
> Kuulutukset eivät kuulu ollenkaan


Eivätkö edes huulikuulutukset, joilla kerrotaan X-busseista ja saviolaisten tarpeesta koukata Keravan kautta? Pitäisi nimittäin periaatteessa kuulua.

----------


## zige94

> Eivätkö edes huulikuulutukset, joilla kerrotaan X-busseista ja saviolaisten tarpeesta koukata Keravan kautta? Pitäisi nimittäin periaatteessa kuulua.


Näistä ei vielä havaintoa (ihan kotimatkalla muualta olin)... Ensi sunnuntaina tarkotus mennä näitä kuvaamaan, ja silloin toki videolle matka Puistolasta suoraan Keravallekki, eli mahdolliset kuulutukset kuuluisi silloin myös.

----------


## zige94

3.8.

Sm5 #15 näyttäisi olevan Helsingin puoleisin päädyn etukilvi pimeenä (tuli vastaan Malmilla klo 21:52 lähdöllä Helsinkiin).

----------


## zige94

4.8.

Perinnejuna Valtteri ajeli/ajelee tänään seuraavilla numeroilla:

P667 Helsinki - Tikkurila klo 9:55
P668 Tikkurila - Helsinki klo 10:40
P669 Helsinki - Tikkurila klo 11:55
P670 Tikkurila - Helsinki klo 12:40
P671 Helsinki - Tikkurila klo 13:55
P672 Tikkurila - Helsinki klo 14:40

Helsingin asemalla kuului myös erikoinen kuulutus kun automaattikuulutus kuulutti Valtterin näin: "Pikajuna 667 Tikkurilaan lähtee poikkeuksellisesti raiteelta 11".Myös ennen jokaista lähtöä kuului "Pikajuna 6xx Tikkurilaan, lähtee raiteelta x"

----------


## sm3

http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...ivat-porvoossa

----------


## Mika123

Erikoinen kokemus eilen sunnuntaina kun istuin N-junassa joka ohitti kaikki asemat välillä hiekkaharju-savio ja nopeutta täydet 160 km/h

----------


## tlajunen

> Erikoinen kokemus eilen sunnuntaina kun istuin N-junassa joka ohitti kaikki asemat välillä hiekkaharju-savio ja nopeutta täydet 160 km/h


Aiheesta juttua: http://jlf.fi/f19/6659-junat-ajavat-...-ja-11-13-8-a/

Nyt päättyneenä viikonloppuna lauantai-illasta maanantaiaamuun tekivät siis jotain remppaa Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolella itäisellä keskiraiteella. N-junien rytmitys on sellainen, että ne kohtaisivat tällä remonttialueella, joten toisen suunnan N-junat piti suunnitellusti ohjata kaukoliikenneraiteille. Kaupunki- ja kaukoliikenneraiteiden välillä ei ole vaihdeyhteyksiä Tikkurilan ja Keravan liikennepaikkojen välillä, joten kaikki väliasemat toiseen suuntaan pitää skipata.

Väliasemille oli korvaava bussiyhteys.

Tuli muuten itsekin ajettua ensimmäistä kertaa Sm5-junalla sen 160 km/h. Tasaisesti kulki.

Sama järjestely on vielä ensi viikonloppuna.

----------


## zige94

10.8.

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...li_junan_alle/
Vähän ennen Tapanilan asemaa jäi junan alle nainen klo 13:34 (Tapanilasta lähtöaika keskustaan klo 13:35). Asun noin 300metrin päässä linnuntietä radasta. Klo 13:34 kuulin Flirtin lähestyvät Tapanilaa, hetken päästä kuulu kovaa kolinaa ja kuulin että Flirt pysähtyi äkkiä ja näin junan ennen Tapanilan asemaa olevan pysähtyneenä. Ajattelin että radalla olisi ollut vain isoja kiviä tms. muuta ilkivaltaa... En ajatellut ollenkaan että sinne jäi ihminen junan alle...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:27 ----------


Lisätään vielä että onnettomuusjuna oli Sm5 #16.

----------


## kuukanko

11.8.2012

Sm5 18 meni pääradalla Koivukylän aseman ohi tyhjänä Helsinkiin päin. Ikkunassa oli vielä Stadlerin plakaatti.

----------


## zige94

11.8.

Sm5 #17 oli Hyvinkään asemalla 150-vuotis pääjuhlatapahtumaan ja rautatiemuseopäiviin liittyvässä kalustoesittelyssä raiteella 4.

----------


## zige94

12.8.

Sm5 #14 ajeli Ilmam tunnuksia poikkeus N-junaa, eli siis sitä joka ei pysähdy Tikkurilan ja Keravan välillä. Ilmeisesti varikolla unohdettu tehä kilvet sille (tätä poikkeusta varten on kaikissa Flirteissä tehty erikoiskilvet sekä sisännäyttöihin tiedotteet.

----------


## tlajunen

> 12.8.
> (tätä poikkeusta varten on kaikissa Flirteissä tehty erikoiskilvet sekä sisännäyttöihin tiedotteet.


Ymmärtääkseni ei ole, vaan tekstit näpytellään käsin.

----------


## zige94

> Ymmärtääkseni ei ole, vaan tekstit näpytellään käsin.


Siis ymmärtääkseni ja parin konnarin tiedon mukaan kyll, asiat näpytellään käsin mutta ne on tehty jo valmiiksi jokaiseen junaan aikasemmilla kerroilla jo.. Eli periaatteessa siellä pitäisi olla entuudestaan jo tiedot. Tietenkään sata varma asia ei ole, tiedät kuitenkin paremmin työtilasi kuin minä  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Siis ymmärtääkseni ja parin konnarin tiedon mukaan kyll, asiat näpytellään käsin mutta ne on tehty jo valmiiksi jokaiseen junaan aikasemmilla kerroilla jo.. Eli periaatteessa siellä pitäisi olla entuudestaan jo tiedot. Tietenkään sata varma asia ei ole, tiedät kuitenkin paremmin työtilasi kuin minä


Juu, en ole satavarma minäkään, en ole juuri katsellut mitä konnarit sinne näpyttelee. Ilmeisesti siis vapaatekstikenttään jää muistiin sinne aiemmin näpytellyt tekstit.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nyt menee jo ihan uskomattomaksi. Ratikoiden osalta tämän vielä ymmärrän, mutta junien kohdalla menee yli ymmärryksen:

Kiskoille jäänyt auto haittasi junaliikennettä

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Aiheesta juttua: http://jlf.fi/f19/6659-junat-ajavat-...-ja-11-13-8-a/
> Tuli muuten itsekin ajettua ensimmäistä kertaa Sm5-junalla sen 160 km/h. Tasaisesti kulki.


Kato, kato. Ihmettelin viime viikonloppuna, kun Sm5 kulki pohjoiseen Koivukylän kohdalla läntistä keskitietä silmämääräisesti kuikkien > 120 km/h. Mites toi oikein nykyään menee, jos/kun (esim.) N-junien aikataulunmukainen sn on 120 km/h, niin kuinka niillä sitten voi painaa menemään 160 km/h? Aikoinaanhan aikataulun sn oli se "the sn", ei siis kaluston tai radan sallima sn.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kato, kato. Ihmettelin viime viikonloppuna, kun Sm5 kulki pohjoiseen Koivukylän kohdalla läntistä keskitietä silmämääräisesti kuikkien > 120 km/h. Mites toi oikein nykyään menee, jos/kun (esim.) N-junien aikataulunmukainen sn on 120 km/h, niin kuinka niillä sitten voi painaa menemään 160 km/h? Aikoinaanhan aikataulun sn oli se "the sn", ei siis kaluston tai radan sallima sn.


Joutunet odottamaan, että joku vuotaa sinulle tämän kuvion. (Vinkki: sääntöjen mukaan mentiin.)

----------


## Palomaa

> Joutunet odottamaan, että joku vuotaa sinulle tämän kuvion. (Vinkki: sääntöjen mukaan mentiin.)


Kaukoraidettahan pitki se kulki niin eikös siinä pääse ja pidä? vetää 160km/h?

----------


## tlajunen

> Kaukoraidettahan pitki se kulki niin eikös siinä pääse ja pidä? vetää 160km/h?


No, jos et vuoda Nymanille, niin kerron.  :Smile: 

Junan suurin nopeus rajautuu periaatteessa kolmen tekijän yhteisvaikutuksesta:

- Raiteen suurin sallittu nopeus, sisältäen rataosan suurimman nopeuden tietylle kalustotyypille + paikalliset rajoitukset
- Kaluston suurin sallittu nopeus, sisältäen jarrutuskyvystä tai muista kalustosyistä johtuvat rajoitukset
- Aikatauluun merkitty suurin sallittu nopeus.

Nämä kaikki mahdollistivat 160 km/h käyttämisen näillä "oikaisevilla" N-junilla. Nymanin ihmettely perustui siihen, että normaalisti N-junien aikatauluihin on merkitty suurimmaksi sallituksi nopeudeksi 120 km/h, joka olisi rajannut kaukoliikenneraiteillakin nopeuden alemmaksi, vaikka raiteen ja kaluston suurin sallittu olisikin ollut enemmän.

Mutta näillä junillapa oli aivan omat erilliset aikataulut ja normaalijunista poikkeavat junanumerot, mikä oli varsin fiksua noin niinkuin jalkoihinjäämisen minimoimiseksi.

----------


## zige94

> Nyt menee jo ihan uskomattomaksi. Ratikoiden osalta tämän vielä ymmärrän, mutta junien kohdalla menee yli ymmärryksen:
> 
> Kiskoille jäänyt auto haittasi junaliikennettä


Noh, saihan se syytteetkin lukuisista rikoksista. Juna radalle parkkeeraaminen oli törkeä liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantaminen. http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki..._rikosepailya/

----------


## joht. Nyman

> No, jos et vuoda Nymanille, niin kerron.


Ei oo kukaan vuotanut mulle tätä...  :Laughing: 

Kun kuikin viime viikonloppuna Jukua, totesin molemmista, että Keravalle saapuneet N-junat olivat järjestäen minuutin, pari myöhässä. Mistä tää johtui? Oliko Tiksissä tulppia pohjoiseen suuntautuneen _muun junaliikenteen_ vuoksi?

----------


## zige94

> Mutta näillä junillapa oli aivan omat erilliset aikataulut ja normaalijunista poikkeavat junanumerot, mikä oli varsin fiksua noin niinkuin jalkoihinjäämisen minimoimiseksi.


Enpä tuota tiennyt että poikkeavat junanumerot oli... Muut asiat olivat tuttuja. Tai no jos loogisesti ajattelee niin tottakai poikkeavalle aikataululle menevällä on poikkeava junannumeroki  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Noh, saihan se syytteetkin lukuisista rikoksista. Juna radalle parkkeeraaminen oli törkeä liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantaminen. http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki..._rikosepailya/


Uutista on päivitetty. Nyt mm. autoilija kertoo että ajoi vahingossa raiteille, eksyi matkalla Helsinkiin. Toivotaan että VR vaatii korvaukia tältä mieheltä, kun kerran siihen on mahdollisuus.

----------


## JSL

Lakisääteinen liikennevakuutus sen maksaa. Siitä en tiedä, karhuaako vakuutusyhtiö myöhemmin rahojaan, boonuksia ainakin menee.

----------


## zige94

> Lakisääteinen liikennevakuutus sen maksaa. Siitä en tiedä, karhuaako vakuutusyhtiö myöhemmin rahojaan, boonuksia ainakin menee.


No ainakin saa rangaistukset oliko se kahdeksasta rikkomuksesta... Kerrankin näin päin..  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

19.8.2012

 Sm5 #19 tuli Ilmalan kohdalla vastaan Turun suunnasta kaukoliikenteen raidetta pitkin - ei omin konein vaan Dv12 #2703:n vetämänä - klo 16:20.

----------


## zige94

> 19.8.2012
> 
>  Sm5 #19 tuli Ilmalan kohdalla vastaan Turun suunnasta kaukoliikenteen raidetta pitkin - ei omin konein vaan Dv12 #2703:n vetämänä - klo 16:20.


Ai helkutti... Unohdin kokonaan tuon #19:n siirron... Lähti IC2 958:n perässä.

----------


## zige94

20.8.

Sm5 #05 sai pienen kohtauksen kuulutettuaan Pasilan. Alkoi toistamaam neljä kertaa sen "Junat Vantaankosken suuntaan..." ja "Junat Kirkkonummen suuntaan..." Infonäytötkin näyttivät kuulutuksen useaan kertaan.

Oulunkylän ja Käpylän välillä juna alkoi Tärisemään ja heilumaan kovasti.

Täysvihreä Sm4 lähti I-junana Helsingistä klo 15:35 ja 16:35 ja Tikkurilasta klo 16:03 ja 17:03. Kuva1 Helsingistä kuva2 Malmilta

16:36 lähtenyt lähijuna tupla-ekosusilla ja täysvihreänä: Kuva1 kuva2 ja kuva3

----------


## zige94

> 20.8.
> 
> Täysvihreä Sm4 lähti I-junana Helsingistä klo 15:35 ja 16:35 ja Tikkurilasta klo 16:03 ja 17:03. Kuva1 Helsingistä kuva2 Malmilta


Näköjään uusiin aikatauluihin on merkitty juuri nuo lähdöt matalalattiakalustolla ajettavaksi.. Mutta kuuluisiko tuo ajaa sitten Sm5:lla vai Sm4:lla? Mahdollisesti suunniteltu ajettavaksi Sm5 #18, joka ei vielä ole matkustajaliikenteessä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näköjään uusiin aikatauluihin on merkitty juuri nuo lähdöt matalalattiakalustolla ajettavaksi.. Mutta kuuluisiko tuo ajaa sitten Sm5:lla vai Sm4:lla? Mahdollisesti suunniteltu ajettavaksi Sm5 #18, joka ei vielä ole matkustajaliikenteessä?


Minäkin näin viime viikolla pari kertaa iltapäivällä Sm4-kalustoisen junan kaupunkiradalla ja tuo sama näkökohta tuli mieleen. Aikatauluissa lienee varauduttu suurempaan määrään Sm5:sia kuin mitä niitä nyt 13.8. tilanteessa oli käytettävissä.

----------


## zige94

22.8.

Sm4 6x13 ja 6x26 eko-puput tällä kertaa I-junassa.

----------


## kuukanko

29.8.2012

Sm5 18 M-junassa

----------


## Rattivaunu

31.8.2012

K-tunnuksin tuli Töölönlahden kohdalla vastaan kolmiyksikköinen Sm4 n. klo 6:32 kohti Keravaa. Ilmeisesti Sm4-kalustolla tehdään arkiaamuisin kierros Keravalle ja tämän jälkeen pötkö jaetaan osiin, minkä jälkeen ko. Sm4-vaunuparit jatkavat nopeammilla reiteillä.

Tänä aamuna Sm5 #18 oli jälleen M-reitillä, nyt #17:n kaverina muodostaen tuplan.

----------


## zige94

> 31.8.2012
> 
> K-tunnuksin tuli Töölönlahden kohdalla vastaan kolmiyksikköinen Sm4 n. klo 6:32 kohti Keravaa. Ilmeisesti Sm4-kalustolla tehdään arkiaamuisin kierros Keravalle ja tämän jälkeen pötkö jaetaan osiin, minkä jälkeen ko. Sm4-vaunuparit jatkavat nopeammilla reiteillä.


Kyllä. Aamulla ajetaan yksi K-junan reissu. Vaunut tulee R-junasta joka saapuu Helsinkiin 6:23, ja lähtevät K-junana klo 6:31 heittäen yhen edestakaisen matkan. Myös tuo iltapäivän I-junan kohtalo on selvinnyt, joka saa kokoonpanonsa H- ja Z-junasta. Heittää kaksi edestakaista matkaa ja jatkaa H-junana sitten.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ilmeisesti Sm4-kalustolla tehdään arkiaamuisin kierros Keravalle ja tämän jälkeen pötkö jaetaan osiin, minkä jälkeen ko. Sm4-vaunuparit jatkavat nopeammilla reiteillä.


Yhden reissun tosiaan heittää R-junana saapumisen jälkeen Keravalle K-tunnuksin, mutta tämän jälkeen se lähtee koko mitaltaan Ilmalaan lepäilemään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kyllä. Aamulla ajetaan yksi K-junan reissu. Vaunut tulee R-junasta joka saapuu Helsinkiin 6:23, ja lähtevät K-junana klo 6:31 heittäen yhen edestakaisen matkan. Myös tuo iltapäivän I-junan kohtalo on selvinnyt, joka saa kokoonpanonsa H- ja Z-junasta. Heittää kaksi edestakaista matkaa ja jatkaa H-junana sitten.


Kiitos seikkaperäisestä ja asiantuntevasta vastauksesta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kiitos seikkaperäisestä ja asiantuntevasta vastauksesta.


Eipä kestä...  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Kiitos seikkaperäisestä ja asiantuntevasta vastauksesta.





> Eipä kestä...


Noh, osa tiedoista tuli Lajuselta toista kanavaa pitkin  :Wink:  (vinkkinä: paikasta joka koostuu melkeinpä ainoastaan rautatieharrastajista)

----------


## zige94

4.9.

Pakettikatkojunassa oli tällä kertaa vain 1 Dv12-vetämässä. Yhteennaittaminen (eli liittäminen) Ilmalassa ei onnistunut, veturit eivät tykänneet toisistaan.. Tarkkoja aikoja en muista, mutta Riihimäellä oltiin n. 10 minuuttia myöhässä, ja takas Helsingissä suunnilleen saman verran. Kiitos johtavana konduktöörinä toimineen Lari Nylundin taidokkaasta työskentelystä. Taisi olla parhaiten sujunut pakettikatkomatka (jos siis myöhästymisminuutteja katsellaan). Kuvat

Kokoonpano: Dv12 2629, Eilf 25206, Eil 25040 ja Eifet 25301.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:45 ----------

Lisätään vielä että 2629 teki jo toisen esiintymisensä pakettikatkojunan johtavana veturina Helsingistä Riihimäelle. 2629 oli nimittäin heinäkuussa etummaisena veturina Helsingistä Riihimäelle. http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...2/IMG_6255.JPG
Ja asiaa lisää tutkittuani huomasin että onhan 2629 ollut myös tasan vuosi sitten

----------


## joboo

6.9

20.44 M-juna peruttu Helsingistä henkilövajeen vuoksi. Junassa kuulutettii 3kertaa että juna viivästyy muutamalla minuutilla. Kello oli 20.54 niin konduktööri kuulutti että juna on peruttu ja ihmiset juoksi sitten toiseen junaan.

----------


## zige94

8.9.

Ainakin IC2 179 ja IC 11 tulevat käyttämään jostain syystä laituria 2 Pasilan asemalla.

Z-Helsinkiin ajoi Oulunkylään saakka kaupunkiradan läntistä raidetta eli ns. vastakkaiseen suuntaan menevien. N-juna keskustan suuntaan odottiOulunkylän ja Pukinmäem välillä, ja N-juna Keravan suuntaan odotti Ouunkylän asemalla. Juuri ennen Oulunkylän asemaa Z vaihtoi kaupunkiradan itäiselle raiteelle. Mitäköhän häikkää menossa? Tapahtuma-aika ja havainnot siis juuri nyt klo 18:06-18:13.

----------


## Mika123

> 8.9.
> 
> Ainakin IC2 179 ja IC 11 tulevat käyttämään jostain syystä laituria 2 Pasilan asemalla.
> 
> Z-Helsinkiin ajoi Oulunkylään saakka kaupunkiradan läntistä raidetta eli ns. vastakkaiseen suuntaan menevien. N-juna keskustan suuntaan odottiOulunkylän ja Pukinmäem välillä, ja N-juna Keravan suuntaan odotti Ouunkylän asemalla. Juuri ennen Oulunkylän asemaa Z vaihtoi kaupunkiradan itäiselle raiteelle. Mitäköhän häikkää menossa? Tapahtuma-aika ja havainnot siis juuri nyt klo 18:06-18:13.



Pasilassa oli raiteet 3,4,5 suljettu ratatöiden vuoksi ja pääasiassa kaikki pääradan liikenne käytti raiteita 1 ja 2. Tosin ainakin yksi IC oli merkattu lähtemään raiteelta 5b. Tämä järjestely on voimassa 8.9 klo 18:00 - 9.9 klo 15:00  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Pasilassa oli raiteet 3,4,5 suljettu ratatöiden vuoksi ja pääasiassa kaikki pääradan liikenne käytti raiteita 1 ja 2. Tosin ainakin yksi IC oli merkattu lähtemään raiteelta 5b. Tämä järjestely on voimassa 8.9 klo 18:00 - 9.9 klo 15:00


Näköjään. Tällä hetkellä Pasilan näytöissä laitureilla 3, 4 ja 5 lukee "Raide suljettu" ja samma på svenska. Yöpikajunat käyttävät raidetta 5B, koska muuten eivät pääsisi autojen lastausalueelta. Oulunkylässä pääradan junat vaihtavat takaisin omalle raiteelleen, ja Oulunkylässä siirrytään myös kaupunkiradalle.

----------


## Palomaa

13. Syyskuuta.
IC² 111 pysähtyi Keravalle jättäen puolueiden puheenjohtajat.

----------


## tlajunen

> 13. Syyskuuta.
> IC 11 pysähtyi Keravalle jättäen kansanedustajat.


IC² 111.

Puolueiden puheenjohtajat.

Muutoin oikein.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> IC² 111.
> 
> Puolueiden puheenjohtajat.
> 
> Muutoin oikein.


Äkkiä kun sen puhelimella kirjoittaa niin jää 1 pois..  :Very Happy:  ja tuota pikkukakkosta en puhelimella keksinyt nopeasti, kiitos korjauksesta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

15.9.

S41 teki ylimääräisen pysähdyksen klo 7:11-7:13 Riihimäelle raiteelle 1,  poimiakseen 1naisen ja 2tyttöä kyytiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 7:15 ----------




> 15.9.
> 
> S41 teki ylimääräisen pysähdyksen klo 7:11-7:13 Riihimäelle raiteelle 1,  poimiakseen 1naisen ja 2tyttöä kyytiin.


Ja video vielä

----------


## zige94

> Pasilassa oli raiteet 3,4,5 suljettu ratatöiden vuoksi ja pääasiassa kaikki pääradan liikenne käytti raiteita 1 ja 2. Tosin ainakin yksi IC oli merkattu lähtemään raiteelta 5b. Tämä järjestely on voimassa 8.9 klo 18:00 - 9.9 klo 15:00


Kauas tämä vielä jatkuu? Tänä viikonloppuna oli sama juttu, miten ensiviikonloppu? Tietoa kellään?  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Kauas tämä vielä jatkuu? Tänä viikonloppuna oli sama juttu, miten ensiviikonloppu? Tietoa kellään?


Itse itselleni vastaten, kyllä tulee olemaan vielä tänä viikonloppuna. Tarkistin asian itse. Eli lauantaina ja sunnuntaina, jos sama aikataulu niin la klo 18 - su klo 15 kaikki pääradan junat ajetaan Pasilassa raiteilla 1 ja 2, vaihtavat takaisin omille raiteille Oulunkylän vaihteissa. Yöpikajunat käyttävät raidetta 5B, sekä muut lähtevät junat tarvittaessa, josta ajetaan autojenlastausalueen kautta Käpylään ja sieltä sivuraidetta pitkin (tässä taisi olla sn50?) ja Oulunkylän vaihteissa takaisin omille raiteilleen. Syynä on vaihteiden vaihto pohjoispäässä (vaihde 405), joka on tehty, ja eteläpään vaihteet 401, 402 ja 403. Poikkeusjärjestely tietty loppuu aikasemmin, jos työt on saatu valmiiksi. Tämän viikonlopun pitäisi olla viimeinen.

----------


## zige94

20.9.

P672 vieraili Helsingin päärautatieaseman raiteella 11, klo 16:30. Saapui Hyvinkäältä. Kuvat alkaen tästä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...920_164037.jpg

----------


## tlajunen

> 20.9.
> 
> P672 vieraili Helsingin päärautatieaseman raiteella 11, klo 16:30. Saapui Hyvinkäältä. Kuvat alkaen tästä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...920_164037.jpg


Samainen kalusto ajeli IC 40:ää vastaan pohjoiseen jossain olikohan Pukinmäen tienoilla aamulla. Eli siinä joskus parikytä vaille klo 9.

----------


## zige94

20.9.

H227 ajettiin veturia lukuunottamatta täysvihreänä jälleen. Omien havaintojeni perusteella on koko päivän H227 ja sen vastapari ajettu täysvihreänä, veturia lukuunottamatta: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...920_163933.jpg

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:13 ----------




> 20.9.
> 
> P672 vieraili Helsingin päärautatieaseman raiteella 11, klo 16:30. Saapui Hyvinkäältä. Kuvat alkaen tästä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...920_164037.jpg


Ja vorgissa sainkin vastauksen, eli: "UIMC:n kongressiin liittynyt tilausjuna. UIMC: http://www.uic.org/spip.php?article804#o​util_sommaire_0 "

----------


## Prompter

20.9.2012 

Sm4 6x08 / Z (21:41 Helsingistä) 
Astuessani junan eteiseen lähellä Mäntsälää, otin kiinni kiinnipitotangosta lähellä ovinappeja. Juna kaarsi vaihteeseen ja nojauduin taaksepäin sen johdosta. Paneeli, jossa tanko oli kiinni, avautui.

----------


## tlajunen

> Astuessani junan eteiseen lähellä Mäntsälää, otin kiinni kiinnipitotangosta lähellä ovinappeja. Juna kaarsi vaihteeseen ja nojauduin taaksepäin sen johdosta. Paneeli, jossa tanko oli kiinni, avautui.


Taattua CAF-laatua, jota lienee luvassa jatkossa Helsingin Metrossakin? :P

Noiden luukkujen kiinnitykset ovat heppoisia, ja kun iso muoviovi pääsee hetkumaan eri suuntiin, niin pienet lukituslipareet eivät aina jaksa pitää ovea kiinni.

----------


## jodo

> Taattua CAF-laatua, jota lienee luvassa jatkossa Helsingin Metrossakin? :P
> 
> Noiden luukkujen kiinnitykset ovat heppoisia, ja kun iso muoviovi pääsee hetkumaan eri suuntiin, niin pienet lukituslipareet eivät aina jaksa pitää ovea kiinni.


Ja kun laiskuuttaan ei voi pistää kuin yhden kolmiolukon kiinni.

----------


## Dakkus

> Ja kun laiskuuttaan ei voi pistää kuin yhden kolmiolukon kiinni.


Tjaa, eipä junahenkilökunnalle tunnu kukaan maininneen siitä, että nuo lukot eivät pysy kiinni. Täytyy tsekkailla, että ovat kunnolla kiinni ja mainita tarpeen mukaan kolleegoille. Sinänsähän se ei välttämättä ole laiskuutta sanan perinteisessä merkityksessä jättää kolmesta lukosta yksi tai kaksi auki, jos on syytä uskoa oven pysyvän ongelmitta kiinni yhdelläkin.
Itse olen kyllä tykännyt pistää luukut kiinni jokaisesta kohdasta, koska en pidä siitä, jos luukun ylä- tai alaosa pääsee heilumaan edes parin millin verran  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja kun laiskuuttaan ei voi pistää kuin yhden kolmiolukon kiinni.


Osassa luukuista on kiinnitysversio, jossa vain keskimmäisessä reiässä on lukituskara, ja oven takana kulkee tangot jotka yrittävät kääntää ylä- ja alasalpoja samaan tahtiin. Varsin usein mekanismi ei toimi turhan hyvin, saattaa jäädä yksi tai kaksikin salpaa jää sulkeutumatta. Olenpa törmännyt sellaiseenkin oveen, jota ei saanut millään kiinni - kaikki salvat ja tangot olivat sen verran kierossa että alkoi lähes naurattamaan.

Tarina ei kerro, millainen lukitusversio mainitussa tapahtumassa oli.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Lieköhän noissa Sm4:ssa yhtä laadukkaat kolmiolukot kuin Pendolinoissa? Jos oikein muistan, muutamasta vanhemmasta Pendosta käytiin aikoinaan vaivihkaa vaihtamassa yläpanelointia ja monesta vaunusta vaihdettiin kolmiolukot uusiin. Jos kolmio ei ollut mennyt pyöreäksi, salpa ei millään yltänyt kiinnikkeeseen, vaikka kuinka olisi työnnellyt lukittaessa. Aukihan niitä pitää silloin tällöin jättää, kun ei mitkään teippiviritelmätkään niitä pitele.

----------


## zige94

> Itse itselleni vastaten, kyllä tulee olemaan vielä tänä viikonloppuna. Tarkistin asian itse. Eli lauantaina ja sunnuntaina, jos sama aikataulu niin la klo 18 - su klo 15 kaikki pääradan junat ajetaan Pasilassa raiteilla 1 ja 2, vaihtavat takaisin omille raiteille Oulunkylän vaihteissa. Yöpikajunat käyttävät raidetta 5B, sekä muut lähtevät junat tarvittaessa, josta ajetaan autojenlastausalueen kautta Käpylään ja sieltä sivuraidetta pitkin (tässä taisi olla sn50?) ja Oulunkylän vaihteissa takaisin omille raiteilleen. Syynä on vaihteiden vaihto pohjoispäässä (vaihde 405), joka on tehty, ja eteläpään vaihteet 401, 402 ja 403. Poikkeusjärjestely tietty loppuu aikasemmin, jos työt on saatu valmiiksi. Tämän viikonlopun pitäisi olla viimeinen.


Ja jatketaan vielä, eli tänä viikonloppuna tätä on venytetty pidemmälle. Työt merkattu jatkuvaksi maanantaille klo 05:30 saakka.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:27 ----------




> Ja jatketaan vielä, eli tänä viikonloppuna tätä on venytetty pidemmälle. Työt merkattu jatkuvaksi maanantaille klo 05:30 saakka.


Ja kuvat paikalta: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/Rataty%C3%B6t,+poikkeustilanteet+ja+onnettomuudet/Rataty%C3%B6+Pasilan+asema+22.9.-23.9.2012/

----------


## Prompter

24.9.2012 
Eil 25043 on yltä päältä sotkettu graffitilla. (ma 24.9 H232:ssa)

----------


## zige94

24.9

Sm5 94 10 2081 019 koeajossa, ohitti Malmin klo 16:11 Pohjoiseen päin raidetta 2pitkin, kilvissä "HUOLTOAJO" & samma på svenska.

----------


## TEP70

> 24.9
> 
> Sm5 94 10 2081 019 koeajossa, ohitti Malmin klo 16:11 Pohjoiseen päin raidetta 2pitkin, kilvissä "HUOLTOAJO" & samma på svenska.


No tämä varmaan sitten oli se Flirt, joka tuli IC 77:ä vastaan läntistä raidetta hiukan myöhemmin. En itse pystynyt tietysti täydestä vauhdista yksilöä tunnistamaan.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

3.10.

Klo 16:19 ohitti Tapanilan aseman Sr1 vihreä pendo hinauksessaan.

----------


## GT8N

5.10.

Sm5 #20 koeajolla pohjoisen suuntaan, ohitti Tikkurilan ~10.20.

----------


## zige94

7.10.

VR:n vanhat Joensuun makasiinit tulessa. Hätäkeskus saanut hälytyksen keskisuureen rakennuspaloon klo 02:10.

----------


## zige94

> 7.10.
> 
> VR:n vanhat Joensuun makasiinit tulessa. Hätäkeskus saanut hälytyksen keskisuureen rakennuspaloon klo 02:10.


Ja nyt kun on uutisetkin aiheesta. Makasiinit tuhoutui kokonaan, tai siis se mitä niistä oli jäljellä.

YLE:  http://yle.fi/uutiset/vrn_makasiini_...906?origin=rss
Iltalehti:   http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...69056_uu.shtml
Helsingin Sanomat:   http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Makasiinira...a1305603993304
Iltalehti:   http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2012...68971_uu.shtml

VR:n liikennetiedote kertoo että junaliikenne on korvattu busseilla Joensuun ja Kiteen välillä. Syynä palon aiheuttamat vahingot sähköradan rakenteille Joensuun ratapihalla. Joensuu - Pieksämäki ja Joensuu - Nurmes junat ajavat normaalisti. Joensuun ratapiha on kokonaan poissa käytöstä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

7.10.2012

Sm5 #19 näyttää liikkuvan N-reitillä.

----------


## zige94

13.10.

P911:sta oli veturi hukassa Turussa, jonka vuoksi kulki noin tunnin myöhässä.

Jämsän ja Jyväskylän välillä ilmeni turvalaitevika, joka myöhästytti mm. IC2 88:a n. 20minuutilla, IC2 87 myöhästyi tunnilla jäätyään heti Jämsästä lähdön jälkeen "jumiin". N. 25min seisottiin ensimmäisen tunnelin jälkeen punaisen opastimen takana, sen jälkeen madeltiin Muuramen kohdalle n. 50km/h:n vauhtia ja siitä normaalia vauhtia Jyväskylään. Myöhässä saavuttiin 1h3min. Lisäksi mm. P928 kulki ainakin 30min myöhässä. Vika vaikutti osittain vielä n. 19:50 Jyväskylään saapuvaan S91:een. S94 (21:33) pääsi kulkemaan jo normaalisti.

----------


## zige94

16.10.

S57 ajetaan tänään poikkeuksellisesti sinisellä pikajunakalustolla. Kuva tulossa myöhemmin jos ehdin ajoissa kuvaamaan..

Lisäys: Ohitti Tapanilan 34minuuttia myöhässä, kuva ja video

----------


## zige94

17.10.

IC2 88 ajetaan sinisellä pikajunakalustolla Jyväskylästä Tampereelle, ja normaalilla IC-kalustolla Tampereelta Helsinkiin. Tiedä sitten tarkoitetaanko normaalilla IC-kalustolla junannormaaliakalustoa vai yksikerrosvaunuja. Meen taas tohon radanvarteen väijymään, niin sittenhän selviää.

----------


## hezec

17.10.

I-juna (Oulunkylästä pohjoiseen 16.45) oli kalustolla 2x Sm4 (6x08 ja 6x16). Ei kai kaupunkiradoilla ole käytetty Sm4:iä enää pariin vuoteen vakiona?

Lisähuomiona vastaan tuli joku Destian työvaunu keskustaa kohti menossa.

----------


## zige94

> 17.10.
> 
> I-juna (Oulunkylästä pohjoiseen 16.45) oli kalustolla 2x Sm4 (6x08 ja 6x16). Ei kai kaupunkiradoilla ole käytetty Sm4:iä enää pariin vuoteen vakiona?


Kyllä muute on, nykyisillä aikatauluilla I-junat lähtöajoilla 15:35 ja 16:35 Helsingistä ja Tikkurilasta 16:03 ja 17:03 on Sm4:lla. 17:01 vuoro saapuu Helsinkiin laiturille 5, kiinnittyy yksinäiseen Sm4 runkoon, ja näin tulee 3xSm4 H-juna Riihimäelle klo 17:48.

Aikasemmin ollut jo juttua mm. näissä kirjotuksissa:

http://jlf.fi/f19/6060-junahavaintoj...tml#post134350
http://jlf.fi/f19/6060-junahavaintoj...tml#post133247

Tiedot saatu tlajuselta ja sen jälkeen omista havainnoista, joten 100% luotettavia ovat  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:45 ----------

Flirtti kaksykköne tulossa huomenna. Ajankohdasta ei tietoa, mutta tosi junaharrastaja jaksaa tunteja väijyä sitä  :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tiedot saatu tlajuselta ja sen jälkeen omista havainnoista, joten 100% luotettavia ovat


Eli siis tlajunen vuotaa firman sisäisiä asioita ulos? Soo-soo!

----------


## zige94

> Eli siis tlajunen vuotaa firman sisäisiä asioita ulos? Soo-soo!


Vaikka tiedänkin että oli vitsi, niin mitäs firman sisäsiä asioita nuo on?  :Smile:  VR:lle pistää viestiä ja kysyy "Millä kalustolla lähdöt plaaaplaaplaa ja plaaplaaplaa" on merkattu kulkemaan, niin varmasti tulisi vastaus että Sm4:na, vaikka vähän pidemmällä tavalla ja hienommin  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Eli siis tlajunen vuotaa firman sisäisiä asioita ulos? Soo-soo!


En tietenkään. Olen työpäivittäin varsin usein Helsingin päärautatieasemalla, ja minulla on silmät päässäni. Kyseisten muutaman Sm4-yksikön käyttäytyminen on havaittu aivan samoin konstein kuin Zigekin on ne havainnut. Omin silmin katsomalla yleisölle avoimelta laiturialueelta.

Olen tietysti saattanut käyttää eräitä dokumentteja apuna sille, mihin aikaan minun on kannattanut olla milläkin yleisölle avoimella laiturilla katselemassa omin silmin, mutta tämähän ei varmaan sinunkaan mielestäsi ole kiellettyä?  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> En tietenkään. Olen työpäivittäin varsin usein Helsingin päärautatieasemalla, ja minulla on silmät päässäni. Kyseisten muutaman Sm4-yksikön käyttäytyminen on havaittu aivan samoin konstein kuin Zigekin on ne havainnut. Omin silmin katsomalla yleisölle avoimelta laiturialueelta.
> 
> Olen tietysti saattanut käyttää eräitä dokumentteja apuna sille, mihin aikaan minun on kannattanut olla milläkin yleisölle avoimella laiturilla katselemassa omin silmin, mutta tämähän ei varmaan sinunkaan mielestäsi ole kiellettyä?


Veikkaan että jos tlajunen olisi VR:n sisäisiä asioita levitellyt täällä ja vorgissa, niin Lajunen ei olisi enään VR:llä töissä. Itsehän olen mm. havainnut monestikkin, mille laiturille nuo Sm4:t ajetaan, mistä junasta saapuvat jne..  :Cool:

----------


## zige94

18.10.

Sm5 #21 saapui Ilmalaan 12-13 aikoihin.

----------


## zige94

27.10.
IC 50 (Seinäjoki - Helsinki) ajetaan poikkeukselliesti pendolino-kalustolla, tarkemmin sanottun 2yksikköisellä pendolinolla.
Kuva: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...t/IMG_0818.JPG

----------


## Palomaa

28. Lokakuuta.

P270 & P274 käyttävät Jokelassa raidetta 3 jonkun ratatyön takia.

----------


## zige94

> 28. Lokakuuta.
> 
> P270 & P274 käyttävät Jokelassa raidetta 3 jonkun ratatyön takia.


Samaten H-juna klo 07:14 Riihimäeltä sekä monia muitakin jonkun aikaa käyttävät Jokelan 2 ja 3raiteita. Ratatyö on siis vähän matkaa pohjoiseen Jokelan asemalta.

----------


## Aq-Zu

28.10.2012

S 91 Helsinki - Kuopio, liikennöitiin poikkeuksellisesti yksikerroksisilla Intercity -ja pikajunakalustoilla. Juna lähti Helsingistä 10min myöhässä aikataulusta.

----------


## zige94

> 28.10.2012
> 
> S 91 Helsinki - Kuopio, liikennöitiin poikkeuksellisesti yksikerroksisilla Intercity -ja pikajunakalustoilla. Juna lähti Helsingistä 10min myöhässä aikataulusta.


Ja huomenna saattaa S84 (05:36 Kuopio - Tampere - Helsinki 10:25) olla vararungolla kanssa (S91:n kalusto lähtee takaisin S84:na)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:06 ----------




> 27.10.
> IC 50 (Seinäjoki - Helsinki) ajetaan poikkeukselliesti pendolino-kalustolla, tarkemmin sanottun 2yksikköisellä pendolinolla.
> Kuva: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...t/IMG_0818.JPG


Tähän vielä:

S61 Seinäjoki - Vaasa ajettiin pikajunakalustolla ja S62 Vaasa - Helsinki ajettiin Vaasa - Tampere välin pikajunakalustolla ja Tampereelta matka jatkui IC2 180:lla Tampereelta Helsinkiin. Kalustona S61/S62:ssa oli siis Tampereen vararunko, ei ravintolavaunua.

----------


## zige94

> Tähän vielä:
> 
> S61 Seinäjoki - Vaasa ajettiin pikajunakalustolla ja S62 Vaasa - Helsinki ajettiin Vaasa - Tampere välin pikajunakalustolla ja Tampereelta matka jatkui IC2 180:lla Tampereelta Helsinkiin. Kalustona S61/S62:ssa oli siis Tampereen vararunko, ei ravintolavaunua.


Ja lisää löyty muistiinpanoista samalle päivälle.  S52 ajettiin IC -kalustolla (50:n runko varmaankin)

----------


## aki

2.11

Tänä aamuna on osa M-junista on kääntynyt takaisin jo Louhelassa, syynä muutoksiin on ratatöiden yhteydessä sattunut kaapelivika http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...elivian_takia/ Ihmettelen miksi nyt voitiin ajaa Louhelaan asti, mutta 21.10 tehtyjen ja viivästyneiden ratatöiden takia osa junista käännettiin 22.10 aamuruuhkassa jo Malminkartanossa? Muistelen jossakin viestiketjussa Tlajusen selittäneen aiempaa poikkeusjärjestelyä sillä, ettei Louhela ole varsinainen liikennepaikka, vaan seisake, minkä takia junia ei voi siellä kääntää.

----------


## zige94

02.11.

S89 ajetaan Helsingin (Ilmalan) vararungolla, eli tällä: Helsingin vararunko 1 Helsingin vararunko 2, eli Ei + Ex + Ex + Rbkt + Ex + Ehft. Kulkee tällä hetkellä n. 20min takas. Tulee takaisin S94:na, jos ei mistään pendoa Kuopioon saada.

----------


## zige94

31.10-01.11. yö

IC-junaan murtauduttiin yöllä Jyväskylässä (KeskiSuomalainen)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:47 ----------

2-3.11. yö

K-team päivien tilaus yöpikajuna P608 on nyt kulussa Rovaniemeltä Turkuun. Näkyy Junat Kartalla -palvelussa. Tulee siis P266:n perässä ja Pännäisissä päästää P274:n ohitseen ja tämän perässä jatkaa Tampereelle, josta jatkaa P904:n perässä Turkuun. Pysähtyy seuraavalla aikataululla:

Rovaniemi	18:40
Kemi	20:30
Oulu  22:15
Vihanti  23:45
Ylivieska   00:43
Kokkola  01:58
Pännäinen	02:33
Seinäjoki	04:50
Tampere  06:30
Turku HK Areena  08:50

----------


## tlajunen

> Muistelen jossakin viestiketjussa Tlajusen selittäneen aiempaa poikkeusjärjestelyä sillä, ettei Louhela ole varsinainen liikennepaikka, vaan seisake, minkä takia junia ei voi siellä kääntää.


Käsitykseni on sen suuntainen, että poikkeustilanteessa voidaan ohjata junia kulkemaan melkein miten tahansa. Mutta kun suunnitellaan etukäteen joitain poikkeusliikennejärjestelyjä, niin laaditaan uudet aikataulut ja ne täytyy laatia tarkkojen ohjeistusten mukaan, yms.

Mahdollisia lähtöasemia rajaa esimerkiksi se, että radassa on rataosan suurimman sallitun nopeuden osoittavia baliiseja harvakseltaan. Oikeastaan ilmeisesti ei juuri enempää kuin on tarpeen. Tästä johtuen jos lähetetään junia liikennepaikkojen väliltä, niin JKV-veturilaite ei tiedä rataosan suurinta sallittua nopeutta ennen kuin seuraava sen kertova baliisi sattuu kohdalle.

Tiedän tapauksia, joissa JKV-veturilaite on kylmän viileästi näyttänyt nopeusrajoitukseksi 160 km/h, vaikka ollaan oltu 80 km/h kaarrerajoituksen kohdalla. Kuljettaja on toki ollut skarppina ja ymmärtänyt JKV:n näyttävän väärin. Näissä on kuitenkin olemassa inhimillisen erehdyksen riski, ja tästä syystä käsittääkseni mahdollisia junien lähtöpaikkoja on rajallisesti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> IC-junaan murtauduttiin yöllä Jyväskylässä (KeskiSuomalainen)


"Poliisin mukaan junasta varastettiin omaisuutta."

Ihanko totta?

----------


## zige94

6.11.

Nainen menehtyi jäätyään junan alle Leppävaarassa n. klo 12:45.

----------


## aki

> 6.11.
> 
> Nainen menehtyi jäätyään junan alle Leppävaarassa n. klo 12:45.


Olin itse Päärautatieasemalla klo 15.30 menossa M-junaan, tuli kuulutus että M-juna klo 15.34 lähtee poikkeuksellisesti raiteelta 16, klo 15.32 kuulutettiin että 15.34 juna on jouduttu perumaan. Tämän jälkeen ihmismassa alkoi kulkemaan kohti laituria 19 jossa seisoi valmiina Sm5 kilvitettynä "M Vantaankoski" Kuitenkin heti perään kuulutettiin että seuraava M-juna klo 15.44 lähtee raiteelta 16, osa ihmisistä oli jo ehtinyt tähän raiteella 19 seisovaan M-junaan joka ei siis ollut lähdössä seuraavaksi. Suurin osa ihmisistä kuitenkin kääntyi takaisin odottamaan raiteelle 16 saapuvaa junaa, 15.38 saapui yhden yksikön Sm5 joka tuli tupaten täyteen mutta lähti kuitenkin ajallaan 15.44, matkustajat olivat silminnähden ärtyneitä tilanteeseen, naiskondari kuitenkin kuulutti heti Helsingistä lähdettyä, että pari tuntia aiemmin oli Leppävaarassa henkilö jäänyt junan alle joka aiheuttaa edelleen viivästyksiä ja peruutuksia junaliikenteessä ja valitteli matkustajille koituvaa haittaa! Mielestäni todella fiksusti tehty kondarilta, nyt matkustajat saivat tiedon miksi aiempi juna oli peruttu ja varmasti jokainen käsitti ettei VR voinut tapahtuneeseen vaikuttaa. Pasilastakin kaikki mahtuivat ihme kyllä kyytiin mutta tunnelma oli kyllä todella tiivis! Pasilan jälkeen kondari vielä kuuluttamalla kehoitti tiivistämään käytävällä mahdollisuuksien mukaan ja antamalla tilaa poispyrkiville matkustajille vaikka poistumalla laiturille siksi aikaa, "juna kyllä odottaa asemalla jotta kukaan ei jää kyydistä" Kommentoi kondari :Smile:  Myyrmäkeen saavuttiin pitkittyneistä asemapysähdyksistä huolimatta vain neljä minuuttia myöhässä :Smile:  Itseäni hieman mietitytti miksei se raiteella 19 seissyt Sm5, joka oli kilvitetty M-linjalle, voinut lähteä klo 15.34, Kyseinen juna kuitenkin oli siellä jo, kun saavuin asemalle klo 15.30?

----------


## zige94

> Itseäni hieman mietitytti miksei se raiteella 19 seissyt Sm5, joka oli kilvitetty M-linjalle, voinut lähteä klo 15.34, Kyseinen juna kuitenkin oli siellä jo, kun saavuin asemalle klo 15.30?


Todennäköisesti oli A-juna (15:38), kilvet unohdettu vaihtaa ja henkilökunta saattoi myös myöhässä olla onnettomuuden takia. Tuo onnettomuushan sekoitti hyvin A- ja M-junien vaunukierron. Flirtithän kiertää A- ja M-junien välille, eikä niille niin paljon jää kääntöaikaa Helsingissä, että tunnin myöhästyminen nopeesti kiinni saataisiin. Tuollaiset onnettomuudethan sekoittaa vaunukierron hyvin, eikä nyt ihan mistä vaan kuitenkaan yksiköitä voida ottaa. Esim. varayksiköitähän ruuhka-ajan jälkeen seisoo Helsingissä, ennenkuin lähtevät Ilmalaan jne. Niistä helposti saadaan kyllä korvaavat, mutta jos pitää toiselle linjalle lähteä, niin siitä ei ihan noin vain napatakkaan ekaa junaa mikä kohdalle osuu. Ja tästäkin ymmärtääkseni päättää liikenteenohjaus tms. (tlajunen ehkä osaa tarkentaa? tai joku muu VR:llä työskentelevä tai muu tietävä)  :Smile:  Itse olen muutaman kerran myös ollut vastaavan onnettomuuden jälkeisessä N-junassa (sekin oli flirtti), olihan siellä täyttä ja se on varma että jos juna on "tuulilasikuormassa" niin pysäkkiajat venyy, mutta pääasia että pääsit perille pienillä myöhästymisillä. Nämähän ovat valitettavia tapauksia, ja useasti vaikuttavat junaliikenteeseen usean tunnin onnettomuuden jälkeen.

----------


## aki

> Todennäköisesti oli A-juna (15:38), kilvet unohdettu vaihtaa ja henkilökunta saattoi myös myöhässä olla onnettomuuden takia.


Ei ollut A-juna, tuo 15.38 A-juna lähti normaalisti viereiseltä raiteelta, lisäksi tuon raiteella 19 seisseen M-junan perään saapui myös toinen A-juna, Raiteella 19 seisoi siis peräikkäin M -ja A-junat, kummatkin flirttejä. Voi olla että tuo samalle raiteelle saapunut A-juna kytkeytyi edelläolevaan flirttiin ja lähti sitten 2-yksikköisenä M-linjalle klo 15.54, mene ja tiedä?

----------


## zige94

> Ei ollut A-juna, tuo 15.38 A-juna lähti normaalisti viereiseltä raiteelta, lisäksi tuon raiteella 19 seisseen M-junan perään saapui myös toinen A-juna, Raiteella 19 seisoi siis peräikkäin M -ja A-junat, kummatkin flirttejä. Voi olla että tuo samalle raiteelle saapunut A-juna kytkeytyi edelläolevaan flirttiin ja lähti sitten 2-yksikköisenä M-linjalle klo 15.54, mene ja tiedä?


Okei. Tuo 15:38 A-juna perustui siihen, että normaalisti lähtisi raiteelta 19. Mutta kuten totesin, tuollainen onnettomuus voi sekoittaa liikenteen useammaksi tunniksi kyllä. Tulipa mieleen juuri, että jos ne nuo kaksi, oli tarkoitettu ajettavaksi tuplana klo 15:54, eikä haluttu toista lähettää menemään klo 15:34 vuoroon, niin tämän vuoksi ei ollut käytössä. Ja todennäköisesti tämän 15:34 vuoron kalusto oli jossain liikenteessä myöhässä kierrostaan, jonka vuoksi katsottiin parhaaksi perua se, että saadaan liikenne normaaliin tapaan pyörimään. Sinänsä yksi vuoron peruutus ei tunnu missään, kun vuoroväli on kuitenkin 10minuuttia  :Smile:  Hyvin ymmärrän sen, jos N-junalta peruttaisiin vuoro vastaavasta syystä. Täällähän noita onnettomuuksia on sattunut vähän liikaakin, 4kuukauden sisällä tapahtui kaksi junan alle jääntiä 400metrin sisällä Tapanilassa (toinen Tapanilan aseman eteläpäässä joskus huhti-toukokuussa ja toinen Tapanilan aseman pohjois päässä syys-lokakuussa).

Mutta viestissäsi et ollut myöskään vihainen, vaan juuri ymmärtäväinen ja vähän kyseleväinen vain, miksei sitä otettu käyttöön  :Smile:

----------


## Mika123

> Ei ollut A-juna, tuo 15.38 A-juna lähti normaalisti viereiseltä raiteelta, lisäksi tuon raiteella 19 seisseen M-junan perään saapui myös toinen A-juna, Raiteella 19 seisoi siis peräikkäin M -ja A-junat, kummatkin flirttejä. Voi olla että tuo samalle raiteelle saapunut A-juna kytkeytyi edelläolevaan flirttiin ja lähti sitten 2-yksikköisenä M-linjalle klo 15.54, mene ja tiedä?


Jos tuo flirtti oltaisiin pistetty 15:34 lähdölle, niin se olisi sekoittanut kalustokiertoa entisestään. Tuo 15:34 lähtöhän on normaalisti tarkoitus ajaa Sm1/Sm2- kalustolla.  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Flirtithän kiertää A- ja M-junien välille, eikä niille niin paljon jää kääntöaikaa Helsingissä, että tunnin myöhästyminen nopeesti kiinni saataisiin.


Tälleen ulkoa muistelemalla ilman lunttausta sanoisn, että ruuhka-aikaan M-junat jatkavat M-junina ja A:t A:na. Kääntyvät Helsingissä 10 minuutissa, mikä on häiriösietoisuuden kannalta hyvin lähellä minimiä.
Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella osittain M- ja A-junat vaihtavat tunnustaan Helsingissä.





> Ja tästäkin ymmärtääkseni päättää liikenteenohjaus tms. (tlajunen ehkä osaa tarkentaa? tai joku muu VR:llä työskentelevä tai muu tietävä)


Ennen päätti, mutta nykyään kun liikenteenohjauksen on tarkoitus olla neutraali toimija (vrt. lennonjohto), ei sen tehtävänkuvaan enää kuulu yksittäisen operaattorin kalustokierron suunnittelu. Sitä varten on omat ukkelit, jotka tosin kätevästi työskentelevät samoissa tiloissa liikenteenohjaajien kanssa, jotta puhelinyhteyden sijaan voidaan näppärästi kommunikoida huutelemalla. Nämä siis työskentelevät VR:lle, kun taas liikenteenohjaajat työskentelevät Liikennevirastolle.

----------


## zige94

Kiitos tlajunen selvennyksestä  :Smile: 

7.11.

Sm5 #20 N-junassa
Sm5 #15 ei näy N-tunnukset sivuilla, ainoastaan päädyissä

----------


## tlajunen

> Sm5 #15 ei näy N-tunnukset sivuilla, ainoastaan päädyissä


Oliko juna (riittävän nopeassa) liikkeessä? Sivunäyttöjen kuuluukin mennä pimeäksi, kun nopeus ylittää tietyn raja-arvon. Toki jos ne olivat pimeänä paikallaan ollessakin, niin vikaahan niissä silloin oli.

----------


## zige94

> Oliko juna (riittävän nopeassa) liikkeessä? Sivunäyttöjen kuuluukin mennä pimeäksi, kun nopeus ylittää tietyn raja-arvon. Toki jos ne olivat pimeänä paikallaan ollessakin, niin vikaahan niissä silloin oli.


Paikallaan oli. Itse tiedän kanssa tuon että pimenevät kun on liikkeessä (joidenkin flirttien kohdalla myös etu ja takakilvet näyttäisivät pimentyvän). Näkyi siis kyllä että onko lipunmyyntiä vai ei ja ruotsiksi sama, mutta linjatunnuksia ei näkynyt. Eli jonkinlainen softa vika ilmeisesti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:25 ----------

7.11.

S57 (Helsinki - Vaasa) ajettiin Helsingin vara-rungolla.
Huomenna S44 (Vaasa - Helsinki) ajetaan todennäköisesti samalla rungolla.

----------


## zige94

> Paikallaan oli. Itse tiedän kanssa tuon että pimenevät kun on liikkeessä (joidenkin flirttien kohdalla myös etu ja takakilvet näyttäisivät pimentyvän). Näkyi siis kyllä että onko lipunmyyntiä vai ei ja ruotsiksi sama, mutta linjatunnuksia ei näkynyt. Eli jonkinlainen softa vika ilmeisesti.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:25 ----------
> 
> 7.11.
> 
> S57 (Helsinki - Vaasa) ajettiin Helsingin vara-rungolla.
> Huomenna S44 (Vaasa - Helsinki) ajetaan todennäköisesti samalla rungolla.


8.11.

Ja kyllä, S44 tulossa" pikajunakalustolla". Kuva tulossa vähän myöhemmin.
S948 ajettiin IC-kalustolla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:20 ----------




> 8.11.
> 
> Ja kyllä, S44 tulossa" pikajunakalustolla". Kuva tulossa vähän myöhemmin.
> S948 ajettiin IC-kalustolla.


S44 Helsingin vararungolla: kuva1 kuva2

----------


## zige94

Vanha havainto, mutta todella erikoinen, niin lisätään nyt tänne kun vasta tästä kuulin.

9.11. oli S967 Helsinki - Turku ajettu Sm4 lähijuna-kalustolla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vanha havainto, mutta todella erikoinen, niin lisätään nyt tänne kun vasta tästä kuulin.
> 
> 9.11. oli S967 Helsinki - Turku ajettu Sm4 lähijuna-kalustolla.


Tossa joku päivä parin viikon sisällä Espoon asemalla oli Turkuun menossa juna, jossa oli sinisiä vaunuja. Oli siinä kyllä 2-kerrosvaunujakin. Mikähän se mahtoi olla? En olisi muuten kiinnittänyt koko asiaan huomiota, mutta kun täällä silloin keskusteltiin siitä, ettei sarjalipulla voi mennä Turkuun, koska sinne ei kulje pikajunia ja eikös siniset vaunut ole nimenomaan niiden perinteisten pikajunien kalustoa?

----------


## tlajunen

> Tossa joku päivä parin viikon sisällä Espoon asemalla oli Turkuun menossa juna, jossa oli sinisiä vaunuja. Oli siinä kyllä 2-kerrosvaunujakin. Mikähän se mahtoi olla? En olisi muuten kiinnittänyt koko asiaan huomiota, mutta kun täällä silloin keskusteltiin siitä, ettei sarjalipulla voi mennä Turkuun, koska sinne ei kulje pikajunia ja eikös siniset vaunut ole nimenomaan niiden perinteisten pikajunien kalustoa?


Turussa on vaunukorjaamo, joka fiksailee mm. sinisiä vaunuja. Taisi mennä siirtona sinne.

----------


## 339-DF

> Turussa on vaunukorjaamo, joka fiksailee mm. sinisiä vaunuja. Taisi mennä siirtona sinne.


No sehän selittää. Kiitos!

----------


## zige94

12.11.

IC50 Rovaniemi - Helsinki on myöhässä n. 3tuntia osuttuaan poroihin Kemin ja Oulun välillä. Samasta syystä IC54 Rovaniemi - Helsinki on viestin kirjoitus hetkellä myöhässä n. 45minuuttia.
P1050 ajetaan IC50:n aikataululla Seinäjoelta Helsinkiin täysin sinisellä rungolla.

P1050 oli kokoonpanolla Sr2 + Eip + EFit + Ei + Ein + Ein, jos nyt en ihan väärin kirjannu. Kuva1 kuva2
IC 50 saapui lopulta Helsinkiin 19:33, eli 2h41min myöhässä aikataulusta. Kuljettajan mukaan onnettomuusveturi oli vaihdettu Oulussa toiseen. Kuva saapumisen jälkeen, video IC50:n saapumisesta Helsinkiin

----------


## zige94

Kukas tietää mikäs kuvassa näkymä viritelmä tuossa kuskin paikan vieressä on? Sr2 3204 kyseessä. Muissa en ole vastaavaa nähnyt. http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Junakuvat/...t/IMG_1011.JPG

----------


## Rattivaunu

Dv12 2721 veti Sm5 #22:ta kohti Ilmalaa Huopalahdessa 16.11.2012 klo 16:18.

----------


## zige94

14.11.

IC 82 Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin törmäsi hirveen Tampereen ja Toijaan välillä. Onnettomuuden vuoksi 82:n veturi hajosi, ja juna jäi Toijalaan. Matkustajat ohjattiin juniin H9662 (Tampere - Helsinki) ja IC2 166.



Ja taas kaksi päivää edellisestä onnettomuudesta. Tällä kertaa valitettavasti uhrina oli ihminen, joka menehtyi.

16.11.

Ihminen jäi junan alle ja menehtyi Valimossa n. klo 19:10. Hätäkeskus antanut hälytyksen klo 19:13. Kaksi raidetta oli onnettomuuden vuoksi suljettuna sekä IC2 965 Helsingistä Turkuun myöhästyi n. 50minuuttia. Ilmeisesti onnettomuusjuna oli IC2 965 (täydellistä varmuutta ei ole).

Metro.fi
Tilannehuone

----------


## TEP70

16.11.2012

Vainikkalassa oli Kazakstaniin matkalla oleva Talgo-junarunko odottelemassa rajanylitystä.

----------


## Palomaa

> 16.11.2012
> 
> Vainikkalassa oli Kazakstaniin matkalla oleva Talgo-junarunko odottelemassa rajanylitystä.


Jännässä paikassa nuo renkaat, vaunujen reunoissa. :o

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jännässä paikassa nuo renkaat, vaunujen reunoissa. :o


Joku varmaan kohta kuitenkin korjaisi, joten teen sen saman tien: pyörät.  :Smile:  Ja tuo on ihan normaali paikka pyörille suurnopeusjunissa, jakobinteliksi kutsuttu*. Vaikka sille on monissa eri käyttäkohteissa eri perusteita, suurnopeusjunissa ilmeisesti tärkeimpänä perusteena on, että juna pysyisi raiteilta suistuessaan paremmin suorassa.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jakobs_bogie

*) Mikä on hieman hassu nimitys, kun se pitäisi olla keksijänsä mukaan jakobsinteli. Emme puhu diesemoottoristakaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> pyörät.


Anteeksi, en keksinyt parempaa.  :Very Happy: 

Ja joo, linkkaamasi sivun jälkeen käsitän tuon pyörien sijoituksen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Suomessa ei muuten jakobintelejä tainnut olla missään kalustossa ennen kuin Flirtit tulivat. Niissähän on kolme jakobinteliä.

Pendolinossa ei ole, koska niissä on pyritty minimoimaan akselipaino (jakobinteleinhän akselipaino lähes kaksinkertaistuu), ja voi olla että kallistujärjestelmäkin vaatii kaksi teliä joka vaunuun.

----------


## zige94

> Jännässä paikassa nuo renkaat, vaunujen reunoissa. :o





> Anteeksi, en keksinyt parempaa. 
> 
> Ja joo, linkkaamasi sivun jälkeen käsitän tuon pyörien sijoituksen.


Meille kaikille tutuissa Flirteissähän on vähän samalla tavalla nuo, jos olisivat osiin purettuina  :Wink: 


EDIT: Katos, Elmo Allen olikin Flirtit maininnut sillä aikaa kun omaa viestiäni kirjoitin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:27 ----------




> ja voi olla että kallistujärjestelmäkin vaatii kaksi teliä joka vaunuun.


Tämähän se syy muistaakseni onkin pendolinojen kohdalla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Joku varmaan kohta kuitenkin korjaisi, joten teen sen saman tien: pyörät.  Ja tuo on ihan normaali paikka pyörille suurnopeusjunissa, jakobinteliksi kutsuttu*.


On olemassa renkaallisia junanpyöriäkin. Niissä ei siis koko pyörä ole samaa rautaa, vaan niissä on erillinen rengasosa. Tämänlaisen renkaan irtoaminenhan aiheutti Saksassa vakavan junaonnettomuuden.

Ja eihän tuossa Talgon vaunustossa ole jaakobintelejä? Eikös niissä ole vain yksi akseli tuossa nivelen kohdalla. Voisiko siis sanoa, että niissän on jaakobinakseli? :P

----------


## Compact

> Suomessa ei muuten jakobintelejä tainnut olla missään kalustossa ennen kuin Flirtit tulivat. Niissähän on kolme jakobinteliä.


Onhan Jacobsin telejä ollut Hesassa jo vuodesta 1973, juoksuteliversiona.

----------


## Albert

Ilmalaan on on ilmestynyt Sm ykkösten ja kakkosten (no joskus nelosiakin näkyy) seisontaraiteille pitkähkö sinisten vaunujen runko. Ne mitä minä näen taitavat olla makuuvaunuja.
Onkos tämä nyt sellainen "miehitetty varajuna"? Tuskin kai.

----------


## zige94

> Ilmalaan on on ilmestynyt Sm ykkösten ja kakkosten (no joskus nelosiakin näkyy) seisontaraiteille pitkähkö sinisten vaunujen runko. Ne mitä minä näen taitavat olla makuuvaunuja.
> Onkos tämä nyt sellainen "miehitetty varajuna"? Tuskin kai.


Jos makuuvaunuja tosiaan ovat niin epäilen suuresti. Päivävaunuja noissa vararungoissa on. Ja en oo varma onko Helsingissä muuta kuin se yksi valmis vararunko (Ehft+Ex+Rbkt+Rx+Rx+Ei). Tampereellahan on omansa jne. missäs muualle niitä nyt talven varalta olikaan.

----------


## Albert

> Jos makuuvaunuja tosiaan ovat


Keskellä vaunua ikkunoitten välissä näyttäisi olevan pedin kuva (hyttipuolella). Näenkö oikein?

----------


## Palomaa

> Keskellä vaunua ikkunoitten välissä näyttäisi olevan pedin kuva (hyttipuolella). Näenkö oikein?


Näet oikein, ne ovat sitten niitä CEmtejä.

----------


## zige94

> Keskellä vaunua ikkunoitten välissä näyttäisi olevan pedin kuva (hyttipuolella). Näenkö oikein?


Juu CEmt makuuvaunuja ovat. Ehkä Turusta tulleet, ja/tai odottavat Kolarin juniin pääsyä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> On olemassa renkaallisia junanpyöriäkin.


Juu, mutta niitäkin sanotaan pyöriksi, kuten itsekin sanoit.  :Smile: 




> Ja eihän tuossa Talgon vaunustossa ole jaakobintelejä? Eikös niissä ole vain yksi akseli tuossa nivelen kohdalla. Voisiko siis sanoa, että niissän on jaakobinakseli? :P


Olet oikeassa, olinpa huolimaton vilkaisija. Tuossa on tosiaan tuo ainoastaan Talgon käyttämä erikoisuus eli kaksi pyörää, jotka eivät tietääkseni edes ole samalla akselilla. Samanlainenhan piti tulla Transtechin vielä Talgona markkinoimaan Talgo 22 -lähijunaan. Etuna on erityisesti se, että junaan voidaan tehdä matala lattia koko matkalle ja kaksikerroksiseen junaan vieläpä vaunujen välille kulku molemmissa kerroksissa.

Tosin en nyt muista, oliko Variotramin pyöritys vähän vastaava. Mutta rautateillä ei kai muut sitä rakennetta käytä kuin Talgo. Se on Talgon patentoima mielestäni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:56 ----------




> Onhan Jacobsin telejä ollut Hesassa jo vuodesta 1973, juoksuteliversiona.


Jakobsin, kun se kerran oli Wilhelm Jakobs. Ja olet oikeassa, nivelratikassa on jakobinteli (käytän nyt sitä silti, kun se kerran on vakiintunut nimi). Ei tullut mieleen, kun ajattelin vain rautatiekalustoa.

Rupesin myös miettimään, että junissa ei taida hirveästi olla moottoroituja jakobintelejä. Ratikoista en osaa sanoa.

----------


## zige94

Sr2 vetureihin on alkanut ilmestymään erikoisia viritelmiä. Tälläinen oli veturissa 3204, kuvattu 12.11. Vastaavat on myös ainakin Sr2 3201 ja 3206. Epäilys että liittyy tulevaan ETCS-kulunvalvontaan ja kuvassa näkyvä näyttö olisi ETCS:n kuljettajapaneeli.

13.10. olen viimeksi 3204:n kuvannut Tampereella seisomassa, eikä silloin otetuissa kuvissa tuota vielä ollut.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sr2 vetureihin on alkanut ilmestymään erikoisia viritelmiä. Tälläinen oli veturissa 3204, kuvattu 12.11. Vastaavat on myös ainakin Sr2 3201 ja 3206. Epäilys että liittyy tulevaan ETCS-kulunvalvontaan ja kuvassa näkyvä näyttö olisi ETCS:n kuljettajapaneeli.
> 
> 13.10. olen viimeksi 3204:n kuvannut Tampereella seisomassa, eikä silloin otetuissa kuvissa tuota vielä ollut.


Käsitykseni mukaan ei liity ETCS:ään. Asia selvinnee jos ja kun nuo yleistyvät, ja ehkä jopa vakiintuvat käyttöön.

----------


## zige94

> Käsitykseni mukaan ei liity ETCS:ään. Asia selvinnee jos ja kun nuo yleistyvät, ja ehkä jopa vakiintuvat käyttöön.


Okei, eli et tiedä itsekkään mitä nuo ovat? Vai onko salaista tietoa? Vasta kolmesta on havainto, ja kuukauden sisällä on noihin kolmeen tuo asennettu.

EDIT: Vorgista luinkin ettet itsekkään tiedä mitä nuo ovat, mutteivat liity ETCS:ään.  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Okei, eli et tiedä itsekkään mitä nuo ovat? Vai onko salaista tietoa? Vasta kolmesta on havainto, ja kuukauden sisällä on noihin kolmeen tuo asennettu.
> 
> EDIT: Vorgista luinkin ettet itsekkään tiedä mitä nuo ovat, mutteivat liity ETCS:ään.


Joo en varmaksi tiedä mitä ovat. ETCS-kokeiluja on ollut, mutta se vekotin on ollut eri näköinen. Mulla on vahva fiilis siitä mikä tuo on, mutta mulla ei ole ollut tapana kommentoida mitään testi- ja koehommia. Näkemykseni mukaan ne eivät ole ns. yleistä tietoa.

----------


## zige94

21.11.

Sm1 6x28 on saanut kamalan näköiset isot töhryt (kaikki tietää mitä töhryillä tarkotan) M-junalla.

Lisätään vielä että yksikkö on jätetty tarkoituksella seisomaan Helsingin ratapiha alueelle eikä ole otettu ruuhkaan ajoon. Viedään ilmeisesti ruuhka-yksiköiden kanssa Ilmalaan iltaruuhkan jälkeen.

----------


## zige94

23.11.

H9683 klo 15:19 (R- Helsinki - Tampere) hajosi Pasila - Tikkurila välille. Korvattiin Sm1/2 -kalustolla, saapui 50min myöhässä Tampereelle.
H9716 klo 17:37 (R- Tampere - Helsinki) Tampere - Riihimäki väli ajettiin sinisellä pikajuna-kalustolla ja Riihimäki - Helsinki normaalilla lähiliikennekalustolla. Saapui Helsinkiin aikataulun mukaan.

----------


## Huppu

Autoja kuljettanut junavaunu törmäsi asemalaituriin Pasilassa:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/autoja_kuljett...ilassa/6390232

----------


## zige94

27.11.

Emma ohitti Tapanilan aseman n. klo 08:56 suuntana pohjoinen.

----------


## zige94

Sm1 6x11:stä on matkustamon ikkunaverhot hävinnyt kokonaan koko yksiköstä.

Ps. Kaivataan *TUOREITA* havaintoja Sr2 vetureista ja niiden ohjaamoista, moneenko (ja numerot) on ohjaamossa näkyvä viritelmä asennettu? kuva 
Erityisesti Sr2 vetureista 3202, 3203 ja 3205 kaivattaisiin havaintoja, onko niissä kyseiset viritelmät ja näytöt. Vetureissa 3201, 3204 ja 3206 kyseiset laitteeet löytyy.

----------


## Minä vain

> Sm1 6x11:stä on matkustamon ikkunaverhot hävinnyt kokonaan koko yksiköstä.


Taitavat kokeilla kepillä jäätä.

----------


## zige94

28.11.

IC 48:n veturi hajosi Oulun ja Vihannin välillä. Juna pääsi jatkamaan matkaa n. tunnin ja 20minuutin jälkeen.
P1048 ajoi Tampereen vara-rungolla IC 48:n aikataululla välin Seinäjoki - Helsinki, veturina vihreä Sr1 3038.

Salon liikenneohjausjärjestelmä vian vuoksi IC2 954 jouduttiin perumaan ja matkustajat ohjattiin junaan 956.
S952 oli samasta syystä tunnin myöhäss), ja juna jatkoikin Salosta Helsinkiin IC 954:n aikataululla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

28.11.

IC 11 korvattiin pikajunakalustolla, junassa oli 6 vaunua (2-7), joista vaunut 2-6 olivat käytössä. Lähti Helsingistä 10 minuuttia myöhässä.

----------


## Palomaa

30. Marraskuuta. 
IC5 ajettiin Pendolino-yksiköllä #10.

----------


## zige94

> 30. Marraskuuta. 
> IC5 ajettiin Pendolino-yksiköllä #10.


Mihin aikaan lähti?

----------


## Palomaa

> Mihin aikaan lähti?


12:52 -> 15:05, lähdin sen jälkeen joten veikkaampa että joskus n. 15.05-15.20.

----------


## zige94

> 12:52 -> 15:05, lähdin sen jälkeen joten veikkaampa että joskus n. 15.05-15.20.


15:12. Siihen otettiin S7:n runko jonka lähtöaika oli 15:12. S7 pääsi lähtemään n. tunnin myöhässä.

----------


## Palomaa

> 15:12. Siihen otettiin S7:n runko jonka lähtöaika oli 15:12. S7 pääsi lähtemään n. tunnin myöhässä.


Ja S7:ssa ollut joku muu runko sitten?

----------


## zige94

> Ja S7:ssa ollut joku muu runko sitten?


Niin tai sitten toinen pendo runko.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:21 ----------

30.11.

IC 55 (Helsinki - Oulu) ohitti juuri äsken Tapanilan 13vaunuisena!

----------


## Prompter

30.11.2012. 

18.41 (oikeasti 18.58) Helsingistä lähtenyt Z-juna ajaa tällä hetkellä kaupunkirataa pitkin... ihan Keravalle asti. Keravalla 32 min myöhässä.

----------


## zige94

> 30.11.2012. 
> 
> 18.41 (oikeasti 18.58) Helsingistä lähtenyt Z-juna ajaa tällä hetkellä kaupunkirataa pitkin...


Joo näin sen tossa äsken. Oikeastaan aika hyvä, koska sitä pitkin pääsee tällä hetkellä nopeiten, ja Tikkurilassa oli ainakin n. 30min sitten raiteille 2-3 vievä vaihde jumissa ohjaten junat raiteelle 2, joten kaikki kaukojunat menee sitä pitkin nyt.

N-junat on ajettu poikkeusaikatauluilla 20min välein. Sm1/2 -yksiköt ajaa 3yksikön pötköinä ja Flirtit ajavat 2yksikön junina.

----------


## Minä vain

Y-juna kello 19.33 Helsingistä Karjaalle oli peruttu. Kyseessä on päivän viimeinen juna, joten aika kylmää kyytiä oli tarjolla, jos halusi Siuntioon tai Inkooseen.

----------


## zige94

> Y-juna kello 19.33 Helsingistä Karjaalle oli peruttu. Kyseessä on päivän viimeinen juna, joten aika kylmää kyytiä oli tarjolla, jos halusi Siuntioon tai Inkooseen.


Kaikki Y-junat on olleet peruttu n. klo 12 alkaen ja korvattu linja-autoilla väli Karjaa - Kirkkonummi.

----------


## Mika123

Tänään 30.11 Helsingissä seisoi tuplaflirtti M-tunnuksilla raiteella 13 noin kello 17. Lähtikö kyseinen juna Vantaankoskelle raiteelta 13?

----------


## zige94

> Tänään 30.11 Helsingissä seisoi tuplaflirtti M-tunnuksilla raiteella 13 noin kello 17. Lähtikö kyseinen juna Vantaankoskelle raiteelta 13?


Näin tuntumalta osaan sanoa että lähti. Ei se muuten siinä olisi seissyt  :Wink:  M-junathan ajettiin pitemmillä yksiköillä 20min välein, ja poikkeuslaiturit oli enemmän kuin todennäköisestä  :Smile:

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tänään 30.11 Helsingissä seisoi tuplaflirtti M-tunnuksilla raiteella 13 noin kello 17. Lähtikö kyseinen juna Vantaankoskelle raiteelta 13?


Sama Flitti seiso klo 18.03 siinä kunnes lähti pois. A-junakin lähti raiteelta 14 poikkeuksellisesti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:51 ----------




> Taitavat kokeilla kepillä jäätä.


Sama romu oli Rantaradalla torstai iltana. Arvata saattaa kuinka ketutti, tottunu siisteihin ja pestyihin SM2-malleihin, joita tänne rata-osalle siirretty valitusten ym kalabaniikin vuoksi. 6x54-6x58 radan parhaimmistoa. Siistejä,hoidettuja(ei graffiteja,töhryjä,verhot,penkit "uudet".)

----------


## zige94

1.12.

H 9852 (Z-juna klo 15:17 Lahti - Helsinki) on peruttu. Matkustajat ohjataan junaan S8, joka pysähtyy Mäntsälässä, Haarajoella ja Keravalla. (vanha tieto. S8 oli myöhässä 14minuuttia, joten S8 ajettiin normaalisti, ja 9852:n matkustajat siirettiin junaan 9856 (Z-juna klo 16:17))
IC 50 (Rovaniemi - Helsinki) ajettiin tupla-pendolla.

----------


## zige94

> Ps. Kaivataan *TUOREITA* havaintoja Sr2 vetureista ja niiden ohjaamoista, moneenko (ja numerot) on ohjaamossa näkyvä viritelmä asennettu? kuva 
> Erityisesti Sr2 vetureista 3202, 3203 ja 3205 kaivattaisiin havaintoja, onko niissä kyseiset viritelmät ja näytöt. Vetureissa 3201, 3204 ja 3206 kyseiset laitteeet löytyy.


2.12.

Havaittu Juhannusjunasta tutussa veturissa 3202 samat laitteet, ja lisäksi 3208:ssa. Myös toisen henkilön havainnon mukaan veturissa 3205 on samat viritelmät. Eli, vetureissa 3201, 3202, 3204, 3205, 3206 ja 3208 vetureista on havainnot kyseisistä laitteista.

P31 Tolstoissa oli venäläinen autovaunu heti veturien jälkeen.

----------


## 339-DF

Sinisten vaunujen vessoissa on viemäröinti toiminut vähän toisin päin ja lunta on tupruttanut pöntöstä sisään aika näyttävästi: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/matkat/art...tml?pos=ok-nln

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sinisten vaunujen vessoissa on viemäröinti toiminut vähän toisin päin ja lunta on tupruttanut pöntöstä sisään aika näyttävästi: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/matkat/art...tml?pos=ok-nln


Siihen aikaan kun kaikki junien vessanpöntöt olivat tuonmallisia, niin talvipakkasilla piti ymmärtää sulkea kansi kun huuhteli sen, muuten se suihkutti epämääräisen hajuista höyryä kasvoille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## TEP70

Kyllä ihan kesäkelilläkin saattaa perinteinen pönttö palauttaa jotain takaisin huuhdeltaessa ilmavirtojen vaikutuksesta. Ehkä on parempi, ettei tiedä aivan tarkkaan, mitä sieltä tuli ja kannen sulkeminen ennen huuhtelua on järkevää kaikkina vuodenaikoina.

----------


## zige94

4.12.

S81 (Helsinki - Tampere - Kuopio) oli ottanut yhteen hirven kanssa Tampereen ja Jämsän välissä. Kuva vaunut.orgissa (kuvan ottaja ja lisääjä näkyy kuvassa)

----------


## Scania-111

Pendolinot poistuvat Rantaradalta.

Tämä oli ainakin minulla jo tiedossa jonkin aikaa. Samalla poistuvat Pendolinot kokonaan ainakin toistaiseksi Turusta. Hieman sarkastisesti voi todeta että mitä hyötyä näistä on koskaan ollut Tku - Hki - Tku välillä. Muistan myös että huoltohallin rakennus/laajennus perustui Sm3 juniin, eli sekin ilmeisesti oli turha satsaus. Saa nähdä jääkö Sm3 telejä, koriosia ym. nyt lojumaan Turkuun vai viedäänkö nekin pois. Eli Sm3 (S220) 1995 - 2012 Turussa, "kiitos" ja hyvästi.

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Pendolinot+...a1305625373778

----------


## tlajunen

> Samalla poistuvat Pendolinot kokonaan ainakin toistaiseksi Turusta.


Meikäläisellä on voimakas tunne, että pendojen isot huollot hoidetaan edelleen Turussa. Niitä siis näkynee edelleen siellä suunnalla, joskaan ei kaupallisessa linjaliikenteessä.

----------


## zige94

5.12.

Sm5 kaksykkönen (#21) oli aamuruuhkassa K:lla ja nyt N-junalla.
N-juna klo 9:51 Helsingistä, kuljettaja ilmeisesti muisti ajavansa 1 yksikköistä Sm5:sta ja pysähtyi sen mukaan tai 2yksikköistä Samia ja pysähtyi Puistolassa sen mukaan, jolloin viimeinen ovi jäi laiturin ulkopuolella. Virheitä sattuu kaikille ja lastenvaunuja ei onneksi ollut pois jäämässä sieltä. 2yksikköiset flirtithån muistaakseni ajetaan kuin 3yksikköiset samit.

----------


## zige94

> 2.12.
> 
> Havaittu Juhannusjunasta tutussa veturissa 3202 samat laitteet, ja lisäksi 3208:ssa. Myös toisen henkilön havainnon mukaan veturissa 3205 on samat viritelmät. Eli, vetureissa 3201, 3202, 3204, 3205, 3206 ja 3208 vetureista on havainnot kyseisistä laitteista.


Eli nyt on selvinnyt vähän, ja taitaisi kuulemma liittyä ohjausvaunuihin kyseinen KAAPELIKOURU kaapeleineen, todennäköisesti näytöt liittyvät tähän myös.

07.12.

S 89 ajettiin Ilmalan vararungolla tänään.

----------


## zige94

8.12.

Aikataulukausi vaihtuu ja pendolino-vuorot Turkuun/Turusta loppuu. Toistaiseksi viimeinen Turun pendolino saapui aikataulun mukaan ykkösrungolla Helsinkiin.

N-juna (H9379) klo 12:31 Helsingistä lähti poikkeuksellisesti laiturilta 4.

Jokeri -juna lähti Helsingistä kohti Turun HK-areenaa klo 11:40 (tosin vaihteet käännettiin ja värit annettiin vasta klo 11:50, ilmeisesti liikenteenohjauskeskuksesta oli "unohtunut" juna, koska risteävää liikennettä ei ollut ja heti Jokeri -junan ylitettyä vaihde ja turvaväli vaihtu vaihde takaisin samaan suuntaan missä alunperin ollut josta saapui heti IC2 Tampereelta).

Jokeri -junan kokoonpano:

Sr1 3076
EFit 23558
Ein 23273
Ein 23215
Ein 23245
Rkt 23828
Ein 23197
Ein 23193
Ein 23243
Ein 23234

Kuvat Jokeri-junista löytyy täältä ja video lähdöstä täältä

Palaa takaisin junana P652, pysähtyen seuraavasti Jokeri -faneja pois jättämään:

(HK-Areena: 19:00, Jokereiden sivujen mukaan)
(Turku: 19:47, lähtöaika. Turussa veturin vaihto, lähtee 972:n edelle)
K-nummi: 21:34 - 21:37(päästää siis Turku - K-nummi välillä 972:n ohi)
Espoo: 21:52 - 21:54
Pasila: 22:09 - 22:11
Helsinki: 22:16.

----------


## zige94

> Palaa takaisin junana P652, pysähtyen seuraavasti Jokeri -faneja pois jättämään:
> 
> (HK-Areena: 19:00, Jokereiden sivujen mukaan)
> (Turku: 19:47, lähtöaika. Turussa veturin vaihto, lähtee 972:n edelle)
> K-nummi: 21:34 - 21:37(päästää siis Turku - K-nummi välillä 972:n ohi)
> Espoo: 21:52 - 21:54
> Pasila: 22:09 - 22:11
> Helsinki: 22:16.


P652 on myöhässä n. 50minuuttia. Jäi n. 30min myöhään välillä Turku - Salo. Nimeltä mainitsemattoman lähteen mukaan syynä oli joukkotappelu junanvaunussa. Kirkkonummella junasta poistettiin häiriköt ja juna jatkoi matkaa n. 50min myöhässä. Kirkkonummella päästi 974:n edelleen ja ottikin Jorvakseen asti 974:n kanssa kiihdytyskisaa (ajoi toiseen suuntaan menevien raidetta pitkin), mutta Jorvaksessa vaihtoi takaisin oikealle raiteelle vastaantulevan S-junan vuoksi. Saapui Helsinkiin 23:05, eli 49minuuttia myöhässä.

EDIT 00:00: Häiriöstä onkin uutinen jo: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/sm-liiga/a...522648502.html
EDIT 00:07: Päivitetään tähän nyt samat mitä olin vorgiin ja facebookkiin kirjoittanut pari tuntia sitten.

----------


## Palomaa

> P652 on myöhässä n. 50minuuttia tuntemattomasta syystä. Jäi tämän verran myöhään välillä Turku - Salo. Kirkkonummella taisi päästää 974:n edelleen ja ottikin Jorvakseen asti 974:n kanssa kiihdytyskisaa (ajoi toiseen suuntaan menevien raidetta pitkin), mutta Jorvaksessa vaihtoi takaisin oikealle raiteelle vastaantulevan S-junan vuoksi.


Tässä syy myöhästymiseen:
Joukkotappelu Narrifanien erikoisjunassa - poliisit väliin

----------


## zige94

> P652 on myöhässä n. 50minuuttia. Jäi n. 30min myöhään välillä Turku - Salo. Nimeltä mainitsemattoman lähteen mukaan syynä oli joukkotappelu junanvaunussa. Kirkkonummella junasta poistettiin häiriköt ja juna jatkoi matkaa n. 50min myöhässä. Kirkkonummella päästi 974:n edelleen ja ottikin Jorvakseen asti 974:n kanssa kiihdytyskisaa (ajoi toiseen suuntaan menevien raidetta pitkin), mutta Jorvaksessa vaihtoi takaisin oikealle raiteelle vastaantulevan S-junan vuoksi. Saapui Helsinkiin 23:05, eli 49minuuttia myöhässä.
> 
> EDIT 00:00: Häiriöstä onkin uutinen jo: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/sm-liiga/a...522648502.html
> EDIT 00:07: Päivitetään tähän nyt samat mitä olin vorgiin ja facebookkiin kirjoittanut pari tuntia sitten.


Ja lisätään vielä vahvistunut tieto, eli eka tapaus oli jo Salossa, jossa poliisi poisti häiriköitä junasta, eli saamani tiedot Salon tapauksesta pitivät paikkansa. Toinen uutisissa oleva tapaus oli Kirkkonummella.

----------


## Resiina

08.12.2012 Oulu 03.50-Rovaniemi 07.10-Kemijärvi 10.00-Salla 11.50-Kelloselkiä 12.10. Porha:n Dm7 4142 + EFiab 11637 + Dm7 4204
Lisäksi Lätän ja Poron kolari km 1130+ noin 100m

----------


## JSL

> 08.12.2012 Oulu 03.50-Rovaniemi 07.10-Kemijärvi 10.00-Salla 11.50-Kelloselkiä 12.10. Porha:n Dm7 4142 + EFiab 11637 + Dm7 4204
> Lisäksi Lätän ja Poron kolari km 1130+ noin 100m


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...ature=g-subs-u 
Löysin tuolta retkeltä videoita.

----------


## zige94

Joulukuu 2012

Pendolino yksiköissä 12, 16 ja 18 on uudenlaiset kytkimet, kuvat ovat www.junalauta.net sivustolta.

----------


## kalle.

Savua tai höyryä?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Savua tai höyryä?


Kun kyse on sähkölaitteesta, niin se on käyttöaine. Käyttöaine pitää laitteen käynnissä ja jos se pääsee karkaamaan, niin laite ei enää toimi  :Smile:  (anteeksi jos oli vanha...)

----------


## Koala

> (anteeksi jos oli vanha...)


Amiksen maikka puhui että sähkölaitteisiin on pakattu sinistä savua joka vapautuu merkiksi siitä että laitteen käyttöikä on täynnä. Variaatiota lienee monta  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Savua tai höyryä?


Onkohan vika ollut kompressorissa vai sitä pyörittävässä sähkömoottorissa... Savuksi ne molemmat voivat muuttua, mutta varsin erilaatuiseksi.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

10.12.

IC 40 (Seinäjoki - Helsinki) lähti 2tuntia myöhässä Seinäjoelta teknisen vian vuoksi. Juna ajetaan ainoastaan Tampereelle, josta matka jatkuu toisella junalla. IC 1040 korvaa välin Tampere - Helsinki ja ajaa IC 40:n aikataululla

----------


## zige94

11.12.

S89 meni äsken klo 11:49 Tapanilan aseman ohi sinisellä rungolla.

----------


## zige94

> 11.12.
> 
> S89 meni äsken klo 11:49 Tapanilan aseman ohi sinisellä rungolla.


Ja saatuun ei-fakta tietoon on vahvistus saatu, eli S89:n (Helsinki - Tampere - Kuopio) rungon paluujuna S84 (Kuopio - Tampere - Helsinki) tulee aamulla takaisin samalla sinisellä rungolla.

----------


## JSL

Tänään 947 oli jonkin verran myöhässä, sen verran että Turusta 1200 lähtenyt juna kohdattiin Kupittaalla. 
Mainitsen tämän siksi, koska pitää oikein kehua kun oli fiksua ottaa 947 suoraan 5:lle Turussa, jossa aika usein 
törmää siihen että junat ajatetaan turhaan jonnekkin kauas vaikka 5 olis tyhjänä. Ennen tasatahtiaikatauluja 
sitä raidetta käytettiinkin ensisijaisena raiteena kaikille junille, mikäli oli vain tilaa.

----------


## zige94

Käpylän asema näyttää olevan ongelma Sm4:lle, 4raide etenkin. En nyt tajua vaikka kuinka olen yrittänyt katsoa mistä Sm4:n ovet aukeaa otsestään heti kun ovat sulkeutuneet. Raide on kallellaan aseman suuntaan, sensorien edessä ei ole mitään, mutta aina Käpylän asemalla I-junan pupussa auleaa ovet samantien kun ovat kiinni pamahtaneet, näin käy muutaman kerran peräkkäin ja lähes poikkeuksetta joka kerta riippumatta yksiköstä. Muutaman kerran jälkeen ne pysyy kiinni.

----------


## tlajunen

> En nyt tajua vaikka kuinka olen yrittänyt katsoa mistä Sm4:n ovet aukeaa otsestään heti kun ovat sulkeutuneet.


Ei kai sitä tajua oikein kukaan.  :Smile:  Joku siellä koneistossa haraa liikaa vastaan siinä sulkeutumishetkellä. Sm4:ssahan on virtaraja-anturit, eli jos jotain on oven välissä ja vastustaa sulkeutumista, ovimoottoreiden virrat lähtevät nousuun ja anturi tunnistaa tämän - jolloin ovi ohjataan takaisin auki. Ja tämä siis tapahtuu silloin, kun juna on kallellaan ovien puolelle, kuten Käpylän nelosella.

----------


## zige94

> Ei kai sitä tajua oikein kukaan.  Joku siellä koneistossa haraa liikaa vastaan siinä sulkeutumishetkellä. Sm4:ssahan on virtaraja-anturit, eli jos jotain on oven välissä ja vastustaa sulkeutumista, ovimoottoreiden virrat lähtevät nousuun ja anturi tunnistaa tämän - jolloin ovi ohjataan takaisin auki. Ja tämä siis tapahtuu silloin, kun juna on kallellaan ovien puolelle, kuten Käpylän nelosella.


Kiitos tästä selvennyksestä  :Smile:  Onko Sm4 junissa (ja muissakin) mahdollisuus "pakottaa" ovet kiinni, välittämättä mistään antureista sun muista, eli jos ei muulla mene kiinni (vaikka yleensä muutaman kerran jälkeen menee), niin ovet saa pakotettua kiinni?

tlajusella tai muulla tietoa, mikä tässä ja tässä kuvassa näkyvät jutut Sr2 3243:n katolla on? Jonkinlaisilta sensoreilta näyttäisi. Ko. junan kuljettajakaan ei osannut sanoa, eikä ollut edes nähnyt tai kiinnittänyt aikasemmin huomiota kyseisiin juttuihin, ennen kuin kysyin häneltä mitä mahtavat olla. Itse en ole muissa vastaavia nähnyt.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko Sm4 junissa (ja muissakin) mahdollisuus "pakottaa" ovet kiinni, välittämättä mistään antureista sun muista, eli jos ei muulla mene kiinni (vaikka yleensä muutaman kerran jälkeen menee), niin ovet saa pakotettua kiinni?


Ainoa mieleen tuleva on ottaa virrat pois ovesta, vetää ne kiinni käsin ja sitten virrat takaisin. Ehkä toimii, ehkä ei.





> tlajusella tai muulla tietoa, mikä tässä ja tässä kuvassa näkyvät jutut Sr2 3243:n katolla on? Jonkinlaisilta sensoreilta näyttäisi. Ko. junan kuljettajakaan ei osannut sanoa, eikä ollut edes nähnyt tai kiinnittänyt aikasemmin huomiota kyseisiin juttuihin, ennen kuin kysyin häneltä mitä mahtavat olla. Itse en ole muissa vastaavia nähnyt.


En tiedä, mutta joku kertoi vaunut.org-sivustolla aikoinaan, että noilla mitattaisiin lumenpinnan korkeutta raiteella. En muista kuka näin sanoi, joten en ryhdy arvelemaan tiedon luotettavuutta.

----------


## zige94

13.12.

S 52 (Ol - Hki) peruttiin Tampere - Helsinki väliltä, matkustajat kuljettiin IC2 88:lla (Jy - Hki)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:03 ----------




> 13.12.
> 
> S 52 (Ol - Hki) peruttiin Tampere - Helsinki väliltä, matkustajat kuljettiin IC2 88:lla (Jy - Hki)


Tyhjä pendo meni Tikkurilan ohi Helsinkiä kohti valot päällä matkustamossa klo 18:13. 99% varmasti 52:n runko.

Lisää: S 56 (Ol - Hki) peruttiin Seinäjoki - Helsinki välillä. Matkustajat kuljetettiin seuraavilla mahdollisilla junilla, esim. Seinäjoen ja Tampereen väliltä IC2  184 ja Tampereelta tulevat matkustajat IC2 90.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:03 ----------

13.12.

Valtteri oli taas liikenteessä välillä Helsinki - Hyvinkää junana P603 (klo 16:52 - 17:51) ja Hyvinkää - Helsinki junana P604 (klo 20:50 - 21:35).

----------


## zige94

14.12.

Sm1/2 -runkoinen H-juna oli aamulla rikkoontunut Helsingin ratapihan vaihdekujalle, joka myöhästytti pahoin junaliikennettä. Mm. S 45 oli joutunut lähtemään Pasilasta kohti Oulua ja IC 3 Tikkurilasta Joensuuhun.

Nyt on näyttäny siltä että noita Sm1/2 -juniin on tullut viime aikoina paljon teknisiä vikoja. Esim. mulla tulee pääradan junista poikkeusliikennetiedotteet s-postiin, usein on I, K tai N-juna, juurikin ne vuorot jotka Sm1/2 -yksiköillä ajetaan, peruttuina, syynä "Tekninen vika junassa".

----------


## zige94

15.12.

IC2 88 meni äsken 17:48 Tikkurilasta pikajunakalustolla, vihreä Sr2 veturinaan. 6vaunua laskin olevan, viimeisen vaununnumerona kylläkin 0..  :Laughing:  12min myöhässä saapui Helsinkiin (lähde Liikennevirasto), joten ei jää pahasti aikataulusta jälkeen vaikka sn on 200km/h -> 140km/h, ja tuohon 12minuuttin vaikutti vähän Pasila - Helsinki välin ruuhkaisuus. Runko näytti olevan Tampereen vararunko, joten lähtenee tänään takaisin sinne.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:53 ----------




> 15.12.
> 
> IC2 88 meni äsken 17:48 Tikkurilasta pikajunakalustolla, vihreä Sr2 veturinaan. 6vaunua laskin olevan, viimeisen vaununnumerona kylläkin 0..  12min myöhässä saapui Helsinkiin (lähde Liikennevirasto), joten ei jää pahasti aikataulusta jälkeen vaikka sn on 200km/h -> 140km/h, ja tuohon 12minuuttin vaikutti vähän Pasila - Helsinki välin ruuhkaisuus. Runko näytti olevan Tampereen vararunko, joten lähtenee tänään takaisin sinne.


Ja lisätään vielä lisää tietoa: IC2 85 oli peruttu Helsinki - Tampere väliltä, ja ajettiin normaalisti Tampereelta - Jyväskylään Tampereen vararungolla. S45:sta oli yhteys Helsingistä, Pasilasta, Tikkurilasta ja poikkeuksellisesti myös Riihimäetä, Hämeenlinnasta ja Toijalasta Tampereelle ja 85:een. IC2 85:n paluujuna 88 ajettiin täten Tampereen rungolla takaisin.

Tulihan tarpeeksi sekava?  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## zige94

joulukuu

Flirttien tripla kuulutus bugi on näköjään korjattu tässä joulukuun aikana

----------


## zige94

> joulukuu
> 
> Flirttien tripla kuulutus bugi on näköjään korjattu tässä joulukuun aikana


Eipä näköjään ole kaikkiin yksiköihin.. Päivällä 05:ssa ei kuulunut triplana (tai konduktööri keskeytti ekan kerran jälkeen), mutta nyt numero 16:ssa kuului triplana alkoholi ja tupakka muistutus.

----------


## Miccoz

> Eipä näköjään ole kaikkiin yksiköihin.. Päivällä 05:ssa ei kuulunut triplana (tai konduktööri keskeytti ekan kerran jälkeen), mutta nyt numero 16:ssa kuului triplana alkoholi ja tupakka muistutus.


Myöskin perjantaina 14.12. K-junassa kuului ennen Pasilaa kuulutus Kauklahden ja ... suuntaan menevistä junista kolmeen kertaan. Yksiköstä ei tarkempaa havaintoa, lähti noin 10.53 muutaman minuutin myöhässä Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin.

----------


## zige94

> Myöskin perjantaina 14.12. K-junassa kuului ennen Pasilaa kuulutus Kauklahden ja ... suuntaan menevistä junista kolmeen kertaan. Yksiköstä ei tarkempaa havaintoa, lähti noin 10.53 muutaman minuutin myöhässä Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin.


Juu, tuo on siis "normaalia", ollut toi triplakuulutusbugi ties kuinka monta kuukautta.. Mutta ajattelin että se olisi korjattu kun 05 -yksikössä kuului erikoisesti vain kerran.. Voi tietty olla että ehitty vain siinä yksikössä päivittämään tai juurikin se, että konduktööri tai kuljettaja on sen keskeyttänyt ekan kerran jälkeen..

----------


## Joonas Pio

17.12.

S57 (Helsinki-Vaasa) ajetaan tänään pikajunakalustolla teknisen vian vuoksi.

VR:n liikennetiedote

----------


## Elmo Allen

Pasilassa tänään raiteella 6 liukuportaita lähin infonäyttö näytti juuri mennyttä U-junaa 15:42, kun kaikki muut laiturin näytöt näyttivät oikeaa junaa eli E-junaa 15:54. Tätä kesti ainakin siihen asti, kun itse nousin siihen E-junaan. Näytön kello oli kuitenkin samassa ajassa, ja näyttö vaihtoi Kirkkonummi/Kyrkslätt-tekstiä eli ei ollut kokonaan jumissa. Outoa. Onko tällaisia käynyt muulloin? Ajattelin laittaa Liik enne vira sto lle palautetta.

----------


## Dakkus

> Juu, tuo on siis "normaalia", ollut toi triplakuulutusbugi ties kuinka monta kuukautta.. Mutta ajattelin että se olisi korjattu kun 05 -yksikössä kuului erikoisesti vain kerran.. Voi tietty olla että ehitty vain siinä yksikössä päivittämään tai juurikin se, että konduktööri tai kuljettaja on sen keskeyttänyt ekan kerran jälkeen..


Ongelman pitäisi olla korjattu, mutta näemmä se silti vielä paikka paikoin ilmenee. Hirveän hyvä tietää, niin tiedon saa eteenpäin. Pistin vastuuhenkilölle sähköpostia, katsotaan korjautuisiko ongelma. Missä vuorossa muuten, zige, osui kohdallesi tuo triplakuulutus? Voi olla tarpeellinen tieto, jos ongelma ilmenee jossain rungossa vain tietyillä junavuoroilla.
Näitä voi kaiken järjen mukaan ilmoitella VR:n palautekanavankin kautta  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Ongelman pitäisi olla korjattu, mutta näemmä se silti vielä paikka paikoin ilmenee. Hirveän hyvä tietää, niin tiedon saa eteenpäin. Pistin vastuuhenkilölle sähköpostia, katsotaan korjautuisiko ongelma. Missä vuorossa muuten, zige, osui kohdallesi tuo triplakuulutus? Voi olla tarpeellinen tieto, jos ongelma ilmenee jossain rungossa vain tietyillä junavuoroilla.
> Näitä voi kaiken järjen mukaan ilmoitella VR:n palautekanavankin kautta


Su 21:16 lähteneessä  :Smile:  Junannumeroa en nyt ulkoa muista, kun ei uusinta listaa puhelimessa ole. Katsotaan kohta kuuluuko jossain Flirtissä mikä nyt eteen osuu. (EDIT: Nyt on listat puhelimessa, ja tuo Su 21:16 lähtenyt on siis H 9581)

EDIT: Nyt #19 klo 22:31 Helsingistä, alkoholi ja tupakka kuulutus tuli Käpylässä vain kerran, eli taitaa vain tossa yhdessä yksikössä/vuorossa kuulua enään.
---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:01 ----------




> Pasilassa tänään raiteella 6 liukuportaita lähin infonäyttö näytti juuri mennyttä U-junaa 15:42, kun kaikki muut laiturin näytöt näyttivät oikeaa junaa eli E-junaa 15:54. Tätä kesti ainakin siihen asti, kun itse nousin siihen E-junaan. Näytön kello oli kuitenkin samassa ajassa, ja näyttö vaihtoi Kirkkonummi/Kyrkslätt-tekstiä eli ei ollut kokonaan jumissa. Outoa. Onko tällaisia käynyt muulloin? Ajattelin laittaa Liik enne vira sto lle palautetta.


Taitaa jokin Liikennevirastolla nyt tökkiä...  :Wink:  (katso linkki alla)

http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Foorumeide...217_221714.jpg

17.12.

S 70  (Kajaani - Helsinki) oli tänään peruttu. Kajaani - Kuopio väli oli korvattu linja-autoilla, Kuopio - Kouvola väli pikajunakalustolla ja Kouvolasta Helsinkiin latkustakat kuljetettiin IC 4:lla (Joensuu - Helsinki).
Kouvolasta oli ajettu P 1070 Helsinkiin S 70:n aikataululla.

Yöllä oli ollut kulussa Liikenneviraston mukaan P 11985 Mikkeli (00:08) - Kuopio (02:00).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:01 ----------




> 17.12.
> 
> S57 (Helsinki-Vaasa) ajetaan tänään pikajunakalustolla teknisen vian vuoksi.
> 
> VR:n liikennetiedote


Ei pikajuna kalustolla, vaan IC-kalustolla, eli niin sanotulla Ilmalan vararungolla (Ei, Ex, Ex, Rbkt, Ex, Ehft) jonka tänään veti Sr2 3244.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei pikajuna kalustolla, vaan IC-kalustolla, eli niin sanotulla Ilmalan vararungolla (Ei, Ex, Ex, Rbkt, Ex, Ehft) jonka tänään veti Sr2 3244.


No, teknisesti ottaen tuossa vaunustossa on sekaisin sekä IC-aikakauden vaunuja että "sinisiä".

----------


## zige94

> No, teknisesti ottaen tuossa vaunustossa on sekaisin sekä IC-aikakauden vaunuja että "sinisiä".


Näinpä, mutta niin on monissa IC-junissakin  :Wink:  Etenkin Turun ja Pieksämäen välisissä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Näinpä, mutta niin on monissa IC-junissakin  Etenkin Turun ja Pieksämäen välisissä.


"IC" kannattaakin nykyisellään ajatella ensisijaisesti palvelukokonaisuutena. Nykyään sellaiseen kuuluu esim. Ed(f)s-vaunun palvelut. Helsingin vararungosta sellainen puuttuu, joten mielestäni => pikajuna.  :Smile:

----------


## aulis

> No, teknisesti ottaen tuossa vaunustossa on sekaisin sekä IC-aikakauden vaunuja että "sinisiä".





> Näinpä, mutta niin on monissa IC-junissakin  Etenkin Turun ja Pieksämäen välisissä.


No, tässä maassa on jo noin 20 vuoden ajan ollut vakiintuneesti IC-junissa aina kaksikerrosvaunuja, joita ei tuossa vararungossa ole yhtään. Satunnainen matkustaja yhdistää IC:n kaksikerrosvaunuihin, jos sattuu olemaan sitä tyyppiä joka ylipäätään on silmät auki ja ajattelee. Jos hän taas ei ole sitä tyyppiä, ei vaikuta nimitys mihinkään, sama kuin lipussa lukisi vain että "juna".

----------


## zige94

> "IC" kannattaakin nykyisellään ajatella ensisijaisesti palvelukokonaisuutena. Nykyään sellaiseen kuuluu esim. Ed(f)s-vaunun palvelut. Helsingin vararungosta sellainen puuttuu, joten mielestäni => pikajuna.


Niin, toki jos sen noin ajattelee. Ja niin puuttuu Tampereenkin vararungosta (joka koostuu pelkistä sinisistä ilman ravintolavaunua)  :Wink:  Mutta omien havaintojeni mukaan tuo vararunko on ajettu IC -tunnuksella sekä P-tunnuksella, ota siitä selvää. Mutta tänään oli ajettu jälleen kerran IC 57:na  :Smile:

----------


## Koala

> Ongelman pitäisi olla korjattu, mutta näemmä se silti vielä paikka paikoin ilmenee. Hirveän hyvä tietää, niin tiedon saa eteenpäin. Pistin vastuuhenkilölle sähköpostia, katsotaan korjautuisiko ongelma. Missä vuorossa muuten, zige, osui kohdallesi tuo triplakuulutus? Voi olla tarpeellinen tieto, jos ongelma ilmenee jossain rungossa vain tietyillä junavuoroilla.
> Näitä voi kaiken järjen mukaan ilmoitella VR:n palautekanavankin kautta


Tiistaina 11.12 tuli kuulutuksia triplana 07-Flirtissä.

----------


## Kaid

> No, tässä maassa on jo noin 20 vuoden ajan ollut vakiintuneesti IC-junissa aina kaksikerrosvaunuja, joita ei tuossa vararungossa ole yhtään.


Noin 20 = 14, ensimmäiset kaksikerrosvaunut kun tulivat käyttöön 1998.

----------


## Mika123

Tänään 18.12 Helsingissä oli U-junan 15:37 lähdöllä jotain probleemaa kun matkustajat poistuivat kaksyksikköisestä junasta hieman ennen lähtöä ja tämä lössi säntäsi perimmäiseen (Pasilan puoleiseen) kaksyksikköiseen vaunuun. Tämäkään ei ilmeisesti lähtenyt aivan niinkuin piti ja lössi suuntasi yksyksikköiseen E-junaan (15:49) viereiselle raiteelle.. mahtoi olla tungosta  :Very Happy: 

Tuo U-juna lähti loppujen lopuksi ehkäpä noin 15-20 minuttiia aikataulusta myöhässä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Satunnainen matkustaja yhdistää IC:n kaksikerrosvaunuihin, jos sattuu olemaan sitä tyyppiä joka ylipäätään on silmät auki ja ajattelee. Jos hän taas ei ole sitä tyyppiä, ei vaikuta nimitys mihinkään, sama kuin lipussa lukisi vain että "juna".


Enpä nyt tiedä. InterCityyn ehdittiin kolmisenkymmentä (joku taas voinee korjata, mitä 30 = ?) vuotta kouluttaa, että ne ovat niitä junia, joiden vaunut on maalattu punaiseksi ja joiden kyljessä lukee "InterCity".




> Noin 20 = 14, ensimmäiset kaksikerrosvaunut kun tulivat käyttöön 1998.


Ja siis tuolloin tulivat ensimmäiset kaksikerrosvaunut. Siitä varmasti meni vielä melko pitkä aika siihen, että jokaisessa IC-junassa oli kaksikerrosvaunuja.

Nyt, kun kalusto on sekä vihreää että punaista että muutama sininenkin, en tiedä mihin satunnainen matkustaja IC:n lopulta osaisi yhdistää. Väittäisin kuitenkin, että ennemmin punaiseen väriin kuin kaksikerrosvaunuihin. Mahdollisesti sähköoviin. Jokaisessa ei-IC2:ssa taitaa edelleen olla Helsingissä kuitenkin ensimmäisenä (asemalta/nro 1) vaununa Cx, joten aika hassua olisi jos satunnainen matkustaja etsisi IC-junaansa sillä perusteella, että tähyilee kaksikerrosvaunuja.




> "IC" kannattaakin nykyisellään ajatella ensisijaisesti palvelukokonaisuutena. Nykyään sellaiseen kuuluu esim. Ed(f)s-vaunun palvelut. Helsingin vararungosta sellainen puuttuu, joten mielestäni => pikajuna.


Suurimmalle osalle matkustajia, ainakin suurimmalla osalla matkoista, Ed(f)s:n palvelut taitavat kuitenkin olla tarpeettomia. Satunnainen matkustaja siis tuskin osaa ajatella junaansa sillä perusteella, mitä palveluja Ed(f)s junaan tarjoaa. Tilannetta kuvastaa ehkä se, että en itsekään osaisi nimetä, mitä palveluja tuosta vaunusta nyt ylipäätään löytyy.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tilannetta kuvastaa ehkä se, että en itsekään osaisi nimetä, mitä palveluja tuosta vaunusta nyt ylipäätään löytyy.


Invapaikat, inva-wc, invaramppi ovilla, perhehytti, lasten leikkitila, 3 polkupyöräpaikkaa, 2 lumilautapaikkaa, 5 suksipaikkaa, 8 isoa ja 15 pientä matkatavaralokeroa.

----------


## Nak

> joten aika hassua olisi jos satunnainen matkustaja etsisi IC-junaansa sillä perusteella, että tähyilee kaksikerrosvaunuja.


 :Embarassed:  täytyy sanoa, että minä kyllä olen aina luullut että nimenomaan kaksikerroksisin vaunuin varustettu juna on ic-juna. Muut ovat vain junia, lähijunia ja pendolinoja  :Very Happy:  Tosin oma juna matkustaminen ja kiinostuneisuus rajoittuu lähinnä E, L, S ja U juniin välillä Espoon Asema - Leppävaara/Helsinki ja tämän ketjun lukemiseen, vaikka noista exfds merkinnöistä en mitään tajuakaan  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Tiistaina 11.12 tuli kuulutuksia triplana 07-Flirtissä.


No nyt tuli taas tripla kuulutukset samassa vuorossa kuin eilen jossa tuli yhden kerran. Juna H9595. Eilinen yksikkö jossa tuli kerran oli #19 ja äskeinen jossa tuli triplana #16.

----------


## Rattivaunu

IC:istä: Cx-vaunut muutettiin kakkosluokkaan UJA:n yhteydessä vuonna 2006. Tyyppimerkintä on sen myötä Expt. Helsingin päässä oleva kalliimman luokan (eli Ekstra) vaunu on kaksikerroksinen vaunu sarjasta Edb. Ekstraa ennen kalliimman luokan nimi oli IC:issä Business. IC2:issa kalliimpi luokka on toki alusta pitäen sijainnut kaksikerroksisessa Edb:ssä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> IC:istä: Cx-vaunut muutettiin kakkosluokkaan UJA:n yhteydessä vuonna 2006.


OK, eli nykyään siis IC-junissa periaatteessa pitäisi ykkösvaununa aina olla kaksikerroksinen. Saattaa kyllä myös olla, että tämä mielikuva IC:istä kaksikerrosjunina vahvistuu tulevaisuudessa. Ex-vaunut taitavat olla sen verran vanhoja jo. Siksi kai vain niitä onkin tuossa vararungossa. Saa kyllä nähdä, katoaako koko pikajuna-junatyyppi tulevaisuudessa. Ei sinänsä haittaisi, koska se on minusta niin päällekkäinen IC:n kanssa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Selvyyden vuoksi, tavallisessa Helsingistä lähtevässä IC:ssä (ei IC2:ssa) ydinvaunusto on: Edb+Ed+Eds/Edfs+Rx/Rk+Ex+Expt. Pidemmissä versioissa voi olla Exiä vielä tuon äsken mainitun Expt:n "pohjoispuolella", pisimmissä jopa toinen satsi Ed-kaksikerrosvaunuja. Joissakin pitkissä kokoonpanoissa on vielä toinen ravintolakin, usein sininen Rbkt.

Turku - Pieksämäki -IC:issä on vähän toisennäköinen runko: Edb+Ed+Edfs+Ex+Rkt (sininen)+Eipt (sininen). Viime kesänä vielä Ex ja Rkt olivat päinvastaisessa järjestyksessä, jolloin ko. junat olivat väriltään sangen kirjavia.

Vaunut on lueteltu myyntinumeroiden mukaisessa järjestyksessä. Ensin mainitut vaunut kulkevat siis Helsingistä tai Turusta (Tampereen suuntaan) lähdettäessä junan häntäpäässä.

----------


## LimoSWN

20.12.12

VR SM1 6236-6036 - 6244 -6044 parivaljakko S-linjalla. Pieniä ongelmia matkan aikana SM1 6236-6036 yksikössä. Virrotin tippui vähän väliä, jonka takia matkasta jäätiin 4 minuttia myöhään. 

VR DM12 ( Peräkylän Pendolino) 4401 matkalla karjaalle oletettavasti Karjaalle, Havainto Mankissa klo 20:12.
Havaintoja parilta  päivältä  aikaseimmin, numeroista ei tosin silloin tietoa.

----------


## tlajunen

> 20.12.12
> VR SM1 6236-6036 - 6244 -6044 parivaljakko S-linjalla. Pieniä ongelmia matkan aikana SM1 6236-6036 yksikössä. Virrotin tippui vähän väliä, jonka takia matkasta jäätiin 4 minuttia myöhään.


Vahvasti epäilen, että virroitin pysyi kyllä ylhäällä. Ehkäpä pääkatkaisija avautui toistuvasti? Lumipöllykelillä se ei ole mitenkään tavatonta, kun ajomoottorit täyttyvät lumesta ja aiheuttavat maavuotoja (jolloin varotoimena pääkatkaisin pakkoavautuu).

Toki, jos virrottimen putoilusta on silminnäkijähavainto, niin epäilykseni yllä on aiheeton.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> 20.12.12
> 
> VR DM12 ( Peräkylän Pendolino) 4401 matkalla karjaalle oletettavasti Karjaalle, Havainto Mankissa klo 20:12.
> Havaintoja parilta  päivältä  aikaseimmin, numeroista ei tosin silloin tietoa.


Jep jep, ihan vakio siirtoja muutamana päivänä viikossa Hanko asema - Hki asema (aikataulut ja siirtoajat mulla koneella)

21.12.

Vuorossa H9576 (Sm5 #05) tuli asema kuulutukset tuplana ja alkoholi ja tupakka muistutukset triplana.

----------


## Nak

> Ehkäpä pääkatkaisija avautui...  ...maavuotoja (jolloin varotoimena pääkatkaisin pakkoavautuu).


Tästäkö on kyse esim. Kilon ja Leppävaaran välisellä rataosuudella, kun ainakin sm1/2 junissa kuuluu suht kovaääninen naksahdus/pamahdus ja tuulettimet tms. sammuu hetkeksi ja hetken rullauksen jälkeen kuuluu sama naksahdus ja veto jatkuu taas normaalisti?

----------


## zige94

> Tästäkö on kyse esim. Kilon ja Leppävaaran välisellä rataosuudella, kun ainakin sm1/2 junissa kuuluu suht kovaääninen naksahdus/pamahdus ja tuulettimet tms. sammuu hetkeksi ja hetken rullauksen jälkeen kuuluu sama naksahdus ja veto jatkuu taas normaalisti?


Eikös tuo kuulu aina kun vaihdetaan sähköalueelta toiselle.. (unohdin nyt sen virallisen nimityksen)... Sama on kaukojunissa esim. IC:ssä katkee pistorasioista jne. hetkeksi virta, pendolinoissa joskus.

----------


## Jari

> Eikös tuo kuulu aina kun vaihdetaan sähköalueelta toiselle.. (unohdin nyt sen virallisen nimityksen)... Sama on kaukojunissa esim. IC:ssä katkee pistorasioista jne. hetkeksi virta, pendolinoissa joskus.


Erotusjakso?

Tällä viikolla olen kiinnittänyt huomiota vähän erilaiseen pamaukseen Huopalahden ja Leppävaaran välillä, kaikilla kerroilla olen itse ollut seisoskelemassa siinä "aulassa" ovien vieressä.

Keskiviikkona tullessani Pasilasta U-, E- tai S-junalla Leppävaaraan, kuului jostain kova pamaus ja samalla tuntui kuin junan katosta olisi lentänyt jotain päälleni. Ihmettelin asiaa hetken aikaa mutta ajattelin sitten että oven raosta pöllähti vain lunta tai jotain...

Tänään alkuillasta menin vastaavalla junalla Leppävaarasta Pasilaan ja ennen Huopalahden asemaa kuului taas kova pamaus/kilahdus jostain, kuin joku olisi heittänyt kivellä junan ikkunaan. Myös istumassa olleet matkustajat kääntyivät katsomaan. Taaskaan ei näkynyt mitään muuta kuin hölmistyneitä katseita.

Myöhemmin tänään tulin U-junalla takaisin Leppävaaraan, ja taas vähän ennen Leppävaaran asemaa kuului kova pamahdus. Vieressä seisseet nuoret pelästyivät sitä ja kaikki alkoivat vilkuilemaan ympärilleen. Voi olla että kuvittelin taas, mutta näytti vähän siltä kuin jostain olisi lentänyt pieni kivi junan lattialle.

----------


## zige94

Kyllä, erotusjaksoa tarkoitin, kiitos! Oletko/oletteko huomioineet että lumi-/jääkokkareet voi maasta nousta imun voimasta ja kolahdella junan pohjaan ja kuuluu kivoja kolahduksia? Voisiko siitä johtua?

----------


## joht. Nyman

Itse ihmettelin aikoinaan sitä, miksi junat paukkuvat aina samoissa paikoissa: pohjoiseen mentäessä heti Haarakallion jälkeen paukahti, samoin Ogelin ja Puksun välissä ja kolmannen kerran kumahti Hiekkaharjun ja Koivukylän välillä. Mietin, että tälle täytyy olla joku syy, jolloin aloin tarkkailla ratapenkereellä olevia merkkejä ja aloin etsiä niihin vastausta. Vuonna 1990 kun ei nettiä ollut, vaati tiedonhankinta hieman töitä: ei kun soitto VR:n vaihteeseen, sitä kautta VRKK:een ja sieltä sitten JT-kouluttaja langan päähän. Tämä puolestaan johti siihen, että sain VRKK:sta Jt:n (+Jto:n ja Jtt:n, jotka olivat tuolloin Jt:n liitteitä). Lukemalla Jt:n läpi, sitä oli junaturvallisuuden osalta yllättävän hyvin kärryillä.

Mainittakoon, että nykypäivänä jengi on niin kädetöntä, että 15-vuotiaskin pitää kyyditä iskän tai äiskän kyydillä 100 metrin päähän kouluun ja hakea sieltä, sillä muuten kaveri saattaisi eksyä matkalla. Uskallan väittää, että internet on tehnyt porukasta täydellisiä toopeja. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, mikä on nykyajan alokkaiden uimataito, tai kuinka moni alokas saisi notskin syttymään skutsissa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Erotusjakso?
> 
> Tällä viikolla olen kiinnittänyt huomiota vähän erilaiseen pamaukseen Huopalahden ja Leppävaaran välillä, kaikilla kerroilla olen itse ollut seisoskelemassa siinä "aulassa" ovien vieressä.


Pääkytkimen avautumisen erottaa kyllä siltä, että siinä on selvä paineilmalla ampumisen saundi. Niinhän se teknisesti juuri avataankin. 25 kilovolttia kun heittäisi komeat valokaaret, ellei kytkimen avaaminen olisi kirjaimellisesti salamannopeaa.

Ja niitä pääkytkimiähän on vain yksikössä yksi, eli Sm1/2:ssa se on siinä moottorivaunun etummaisessa eteisessä (vai oliko sittenkin taaemmassa?).

----------


## tlajunen

> Pääkytkimen avautumisen erottaa kyllä siltä, että siinä on selvä paineilmalla ampumisen saundi. Niinhän se teknisesti juuri avataankin. 25 kilovolttia kun heittäisi komeat valokaaret, ellei kytkimen avaaminen olisi kirjaimellisesti salamannopeaa.
> 
> Ja niitä pääkytkimiähän on vain yksikössä yksi, eli Sm1/2:ssa se on siinä moottorivaunun etummaisessa eteisessä (vai oliko sittenkin taaemmassa?).


Noissa vanhemman mallisissa pääkatkaisijoissa avauksessa kuuluva kovempi ääni johtuu valokaaren sammutuspuhalluksesta. Siinä siis avausnopeudesta huolimatta saattaa valokaarta alkaa muodostumaan, joten voimakkaalla ilmanpainetussauksella sammutetaan tämä mahdollisesti alkanut kaareilu. Uudemmassa kalustossa on tyhjiökatkaisijat, joissa ei siis ole väliainetta johon valokaari voisi muodostua.

Sm1/2:n ainoa pääkatkaisija on moottorivanun "takaeteisen" päällä, eli lähempänä niveltä. Sm4:ssä on kaksi pääkatkaisijaa, joista käytettävän virroittimen puolen katkaisija on ainoastaan käytössä. Sm5:ssa on myös kaksi, mutta ne ovat käytössä molemmat riippumatta käytettävästä virroittimesta.

----------


## zige94

22.12.

IC 71:stä (klo 08:12 Helsingistä) hajosi veturi heti Pasilasta lähdön jälkeen. Seisoi vielä 09:27 heti Pasilan aseman jälkeen suunnilleem samassa kohtaa missä yöpikajunat seisoo autovaunujen yhdistämisen/irroittamisen aikana, mutta kaukoliikenteen raiteilla (3. raide itäisimmästä). Muut lähi- ja kaukojunat käyttää Keravan kaupunkiradanraidetta Helsinki - Oulunkylän asema välillä. Toiseen suuntaan pystyy ajaa normaalisti.

IC2 85 myöhästyi vähäsen koska joutui antaa tilaa N-junalle ja sen perässä pääsi sitten. Seisoi Tikkurilassa laiturilla 2 oman H9645:n saapuessa Tikkurilaan poikkeuksellisesti laiturille 3.

Ilmeisesti vihdoin tajuttu antaa N-junille korkeampi prioriteetti, onhan kaukojunien ja H, R ja Z-junien helpompi saada aikaraulu kiinni.

----------


## Huppu

> 22.12.
> 
> IC 71:stä (klo 08:12 Helsingistä) hajosi


22.12 
Helsingin rautatieasema

Olin tänään todistamassa toista Lahden suunnan junien outoa tapausta: IC 109 (klo 14.12 Helsingistä Kouvolaan) lähti jonkun takia (mahd. raiteessa jotain vikaa katetulla osallta, en muutakaan syytä keksi) tämä juna lähti aivan raiteen 9 (poikkeusraide + junan kokoonpano) pohjoispäästä (musiikkitalon tasolta, siis kauempaa kuin raideiten 1-3 ja 12-19 junat!) niin että sen Helsingin päisin (eteläisin) vaunu oli samalla tasallo kuin raiteella 12 olleen Turun junan kolmanneksi viimeisin vaunu (vaunu nro 4).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Noissa vanhemman mallisissa pääkatkaisijoissa avauksessa kuuluva kovempi ääni johtuu valokaaren sammutuspuhalluksesta. Siinä siis avausnopeudesta huolimatta saattaa valokaarta alkaa muodostumaan, joten voimakkaalla ilmanpainetussauksella sammutetaan tämä mahdollisesti alkanut kaareilu.


Haa, tämä olikin mielenkiintoinen tieto. Luulin, että se paineilma on nimenomaan voima siihen mekaaniseen avaamiseen. Miten se pääkytkin muuten mekaanisesti sitten toimii? Senhän täytyy olla aika iso, koska 25 kV vaatii reilun eristyksen, ja siten tosiaan nopean avaamisen.

Toisaalta hieman ihmettelen, miten valokaari voitaisiin paineilmalla "sammuttaa". Eihän se ole kemiallinen reaktio vaan sähkövirtaa. Ja hakeutuu niin nopeasti, että vaikka kuinka paineilmalla ilmaa liikutettaisiin, reitti löytyy. Kun eihän myrskytuulikaan salamoita sammuta.

----------


## zige94

22.12.

H9716:lla (Sm4 6x1x) tökki jokin Keravan asemalla. Ekana pysähtyi äkisti ihan aseman pohjoispäätyyn. Heti lähdettiin uudestaan liikkeelle nopeasti kiihdyttäen, mutta jarrutti taas äkisti. Sitten uusi yritys ja madeltiin n. 10km/h Keravan asemarakennuksen viereen. Matkustajien kyytiin oton jälkeen ajettiin vielä jonkun matkaa 10km/h:n nopeudella asemalaiturin päätyyn (suunnilleen opastimen kohdalle) josta jatkettiin normaalia vauhtia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:57 ----------




> 22.12.
> 
> IC 71:stä (klo 08:12 Helsingistä) hajosi veturi heti Pasilasta lähdön jälkeen. Seisoi vielä 09:27 heti Pasilan aseman jälkeen suunnilleem samassa kohtaa missä yöpikajunat seisoo autovaunujen yhdistämisen/irroittamisen aikana, mutta kaukoliikenteen raiteilla (3. raide itäisimmästä)..


Jatketaan tähän lisää tietoa. P 1071 korvasi jollakin välillä IC 71:stä, todennäköisesti Kouvolasta Kajaaniin. IC 71 pääsi jatkamaan matkaa n. 10:30-10:50 aikoihin (tarkkaa aikaa ei ole saatavilla). Juna näyttäisi olleen käännetty jossakin ennen Kajaania takaisin (Iisalmi, ehkä Sukeva?), koska IC 78 oli vain n. 30min myöhässä ja siltä ei kulkutietoja löydy Kajaani - Iisalmi väliltä (niinkuin ei 71:ltä Iisalmi - Kajaani väliltä). Iisalmeen saapuessa IC 71 oli myöhässä 2h ja 10min.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:57 ----------

Ja jatketaan lisää faktatiedolla. Eli IC 71 käännettiin siis Iisalmessa takas Helsinkiin junaksi IC 78 (normaalisti siis IC 78 lähtisi Kajaanista IC 71:n rungolla). P 1071 ajoi Kuopion asemalta Kajaaniin IC 71:n aikataululla. P 1078 ajoi IC 78:n aikataululla Kajaani - Iisalmi ja tämän saavuttua lähti Iisalmessa käännetty IC 71:n IC 78:na takaisin Helsinkiin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Haa, tämä olikin mielenkiintoinen tieto. Luulin, että se paineilma on nimenomaan voima siihen mekaaniseen avaamiseen. Miten se pääkytkin muuten mekaanisesti sitten toimii? Senhän täytyy olla aika iso, koska 25 kV vaatii reilun eristyksen, ja siten tosiaan nopean avaamisen.
> 
> Toisaalta hieman ihmettelen, miten valokaari voitaisiin paineilmalla "sammuttaa". Eihän se ole kemiallinen reaktio vaan sähkövirtaa. Ja hakeutuu niin nopeasti, että vaikka kuinka paineilmalla ilmaa liikutettaisiin, reitti löytyy. Kun eihän myrskytuulikaan salamoita sammuta.


Jonkinlainen kuva Sm1/2/Sr1-tyyppisestä pääkatkaisijasta: http://vaunut.org/kuva/5818

Siinä liikkuvia osia on kaksi, joista tuo "kääntöveitsi" on näkyvillä. Pääkatkaisijan sulkeminen tapahtuu kääntämällä tuo veitsi kiinni, sekin toimii paineilmalla.

Avauksessa se varsinainen katkaisu tehdään tuon kuvassa vasemmalla puolella olevan vaakasuoran möntin sisällä. Siellä on muistaakseni eräänlainen pallo ja kuppi, jotka vedetään paineilmalla nopeasti erilleen, ja samalla niiden väliin hönkäistään tuo mainittu voimakas paineilmatussaus. Mahdollinen valokaarihan on ionisoitunutta ilmaa, ja olen ymmärtänyt, että tuolla paineilmahönkäyksellä (joka on eittämättä voimakkaampi kuin myrskytuuli) puhalletaan tuo ionisoitunut ilma sen verran kauaksi, että valokaaren reitti kasvaa riittävän pitkäksi sen katkeamiseen. Tässä vaiheessa "pallo ja kuppi" ovat sen verran kaukana toisistaan, että lyhyempää reittiä ei uutta valokaarta muodostu.

Tämän raon muodostuttua aukeaa (edelleen paineilmalla) tuo näkyvä veitsi, jonka jälkeen pallo ja kuppi taasen painuvat kiinni seuraavaa kiinniohjausta varten. Ja kaikki tämä tapahtuu siis sen sekunnin murto-osan ajan jysäyksessä.

----------


## zige94

23.12.

Ilmalan vararunko seisoi Helsingin päärautatieasemalla laiturissa 11, veturi pohjoisen päädyssä. Ei ollut kuitenkaan minään junana lähdössä mihinkään, eikä se voinut olla saapunutkaan mistään koska veturi oli pohjoispäässä.


Ps. Olisiko esim. tlajusella antaa jotain selitystä pari havaintoa tästä ylempänä H9716:lla olleen Sm4:n käyttäytymisestä? JKV:llä ollut vaikutusta asiaan?

----------


## tlajunen

> 23.12.
> Ilmalan vararunko seisoi Helsingin päärautatieasemalla laiturissa 11, veturi pohjoisen päädyssä. Ei ollut kuitenkaan minään junana lähdössä mihinkään, eikä se voinut olla saapunutkaan mistään koska veturi oli pohjoispäässä.


Varavaunusto seisoo osan aikaa laiturissa, jotta sen henkilökunnalla olisi mahdollisuus taukoon. Vaunusto olisi toki aina laiturissa, jos sille olisi siellä tilaa. Osan ajasta se kuitenkin joutuu hengailemaan "mäessä".





> Ps. Olisiko esim. tlajusella antaa jotain selitystä pari havaintoa tästä ylempänä H9716:lla olleen Sm4:n käyttäytymisestä? JKV:llä ollut vaikutusta asiaan?


Enpä mitään varmaksi voi sanoa, mutta JKV-peräiseltä käyttäytymiseltä vaikuttaa. Erinäiset vikatilat noin ylipäätään aiheuttaa hätäjarrutuksia, ja lopun matelu pääopastimelle viittaisi siihen, että JKV-veturilaite oli hukannut tiedon ajonsallivasta opasteesta (eikä saanut vastaavaa tietoa toistobaliiseista).

----------


## LimoSWN

> Vahvasti epäilen, että virroitin pysyi kyllä ylhäällä. Ehkäpä pääkatkaisija avautui toistuvasti? Lumipöllykelillä se ei ole mitenkään tavatonta, kun ajomoottorit täyttyvät lumesta ja aiheuttavat maavuotoja (jolloin varotoimena pääkatkaisin pakkoavautuu).
> 
> Toki, jos virrottimen putoilusta on silminnäkijähavainto, niin epäilykseni yllä on aiheeton.


istuin matkustajana. mutta ääni oli vastaava, kuin olisi tullut

----------


## zige94

23.12.

IC 58 (Oulu - Helsinki) oli myöhässä n. 1h50min teknisen vian vuoksi. Tampereen vararungolla ajettiin P 1058 Seinäjoelta Helsinkiin IC 58:n aikataululla.
IC2 184 (Seinäjoki - Helsinki) peruttiin. Matkustajat ohjattiin seuraavaan junaan, eli P 1058:iin.

Ps. Hyvää joulua kaikille!  :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

En tiedä kuuluuko tämä juttu tähän ketjuun, mutta riskillä postaan silti.

VR:n juku näytti äsken tällaiselta. Salla-Helsinki-pikajuna saapuu nimittäin näillä näppäimillä Töölönlahden kaakkoispuolelle.

--

----------


## zige94

> En tiedä kuuluuko tämä juttu tähän ketjuun, mutta riskillä postaan silti.
> 
> VR:n juku näytti äsken tällaiselta. Salla-Helsinki-pikajuna saapuu nimittäin näillä näppäimillä Töölönlahden kaakkoispuolelle.
> 
> --


On muuten aika jännä... Normaalistihan tossa pitäisi lähtöasemana olla Vainikkala (vaikkakin ihan oikeasti tulee Moskovasta)..

----------


## tlajunen

> On muuten aika jännä... Normaalistihan tossa pitäisi lähtöasemana olla Vainikkala (vaikkakin ihan oikeasti tulee Moskovasta)..


Jospa se olikin tämä juna: http://vaunut.org/kuva/79455

----------


## zige94

27.12.

IC2 85/88:sta puuttui yksi vaunu (viides vaunu) (HS)

Tarkistin matkahausta ja näytti siltä että 85/88 ajetaan joka päivä viidellä vaunulla, mutta eilenkin 28.12. juna ajettiin 4vaunulla (ks. kuvat alla)

----------


## zige94

29.12.

Tänään Helsingin vararunko onkin ollut seuraavalla kokoonpanolla myyntinumerolla ensimmäisestä vaunusta (Helsingin puoleisesta päädystä lukien):

Eip 23129
EFit 23563
Rbkt 26906
Ei 27017
Ein 23270
Ein 23268
Ein 23273
Sr1 3095

Kuvia tulossa jossain vaiheessa. Seisoi Helsingin asemalla laiturille 11 klo 13:30-13:51 ainakin. Ilmeisesti henkilökunnan vaihto tms. oli käynnissä.

Kuvat:

----------


## Elmo Allen

"In Southwestern Finland near Karjaa": IC2 960 (Tku-Hki; josta tätä kirjoitan) teki "teknisen jarrutuksen". Syyksi arveltiin ensin jarruletkun katkeamista, mutta vika olikin veturissa, ja matkaa yritettiin ensin jo jatkaa. Nyt pysähdyttiin uudelleen puhdistamaan veturin akselia nro 3. Mitä sitten käytännössä lieneekään. Mutta rantaradan liikenne lienee sitten taas loppupäivän myöhässä, kun nyt ollaan jo lähes 20 minuuttia myöhässä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:24 ----------

Mutta Junat kartalla on kyllä ihan hauskaa ajanvietettä tässä kun odotellaan Inkoossa vastaantulevaa Y-junaa. Ja antaa mieltä keventävän tilannearvion (vaikkei juuri nyt kiire muutenkaan ole).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:24 ----------

Rantaradan liikenne taitaakin tällä kertaa pysyä aikataulussa, meidän junamme kustannuksella. Odotamme Inkoossa vielä IC 957:n ohittamista (joka muuten piti kohdata Karjaalla), niin muu liikenne ei tästä häiriinnykään.

----------


## zige94

> Havaittu Juhannusjunasta tutussa veturissa 3202 samat laitteet, ja lisäksi 3208:ssa. Myös toisen henkilön havainnon mukaan veturissa 3205 on samat viritelmät. Eli, vetureissa 3201, 3202, 3204, 3205, 3206 ja 3208 vetureista on havainnot kyseisistä laitteista.


Lisätään 3207 tähän listaan mukaan. Eli Sr2 3201-3208 laitteet havaittu.

----------

